# Population in Willisau!



## zingel (2. September 2007)

*Willkommen zu unserer ersten Geschichtsstunde!*

Da wir uns noch nicht so gut kennen machen wir gleich mal einen Ausflug in die Schweiz. Um genauer zu sein an meinen Wohnort Willisau inmitten der Voralpen im Luzerner Hinterland. Im Jahre 1101 wurde Willisau erstmals erwähnt. Seither brannte das historische Städtchen etwa viermal ab. 







Willisau hat knapp 7200 Einwohner und erstreckt sich zum grössten Teil über die nördlichen Ausläufer des Napf und stösst gleichzeitig an das sich öffnende obere Wiggertal.

Die Landschaft ist zur Hauptsache durch die unverwechselbaren besonderen Eigenschaften der Napfabdachung geprägt, mit ihren Eggen und Krächen, den ausgedehnten Hügelzügen mit den stotzigen und sanften Abhängen, den wasserreichen, schmäleren und breiteren Talböden.

Recht gross sind die Höhenunterschiede innerhalb der Gemeinde: Wydenmühle 534 m ü.M., Gutenegg im Menzberggebiet 1070 m ü.M.. Die wechselvolle Landschaft mit ihrem Waldreichtum besitzt vielerlei Reize und kennt eher ein rauhes, oft dem Wind ausgesetztes Klima.

Unter diesen ausgezeichneten Voraussetzungen hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren eine ganz eigene Species entwickelt. Perfekt ausgerüstet für das steile Gelände bewegt sie sich beinahe lautlos (Ausgenommen Kreuzungen mit Hügi oder King) über ein dichtes Wanderwegnetz. 
In den letzten Jahren wurden nebst den gut vertretenen Neuzüchtungen aus Carbon auch wieder vermehrt ältere, vom aussterben bedrohte Rassen gesichtet. Es wird ihnen nachgesagt, dass sie mit ihrer permanent hohen Geschwindigkeit nicht selten gesamte Rudel Neuzüchtungen alt aussehen lassen!

Ein Forscherteam aus Willisau, bestehend u.A. aus Dipl. Ing. Badbushido und mir, arbeitet von nun an mit Nachdruck daran, die Population in der Region zu registrieren. Bis anhin bestand das Forscherteam aus unqualifizierten Militärverweigerern, die vom Staat zu gemeinnütziger Arbeit verdonnert wurden. Diese Situation war nicht haltbar und deshalb übernahmen wir diese wichtige Aufgabe. Die Forschungsergebnisse werden fortlaufend in diesem Forums-Thread veröffentlicht.

Nun sind wir auch schon am Ende der ersten Lektion. Weitere folgen, wenn die ersten Ergebnisse auf dem Tisch liegen. 

Bis dann wünsche ich eine schöne, unterrichtsfreie Zeit!
Prof. Dr. Zingel


----------



## tifreak (2. September 2007)

Sehr geteerter Herr Prof.Zingel

Kann es sein das schon diverse Arten in ihren Laboratorien darauf warten, wieder das Tageslicht zu sehen??

Wie ist Ihnen überhaupt eine gewissenhafte Artenerkennung möglich? -diverse Spezien sind schon vor geraumer zeit  von den Hängen der westlichen Welt verschwunden 

Mich interessieren vor allem die Arten "Kleinus neongrello extremis" und "Titanium nixrosta" 

Viel glück bei der Sichtung
PS: Wäre das nicht einen Beitrag zur Biodiversität im Geo wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hickerklicker (3. September 2007)

Neben dem Kleinus neongrello sind mir aber auch schon Arten des Kleinus Rotus Uraltos aufgefallen, nicht sicher bin ich ob die Unterart U-Brakos dabei war. 
Seit einiger Zeit sind mir auch eingewanderte Sorten aufgefallen, mit erstaunlich langen und grossen Extremitäten, die in die Gattung der Twentyninerae zählen. Scheinbar setzen sich diese aber noch nicht gegen einheimische Sorten durch.


----------



## zingel (3. September 2007)

Hickerklicker schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit sind mir auch eingewanderte Sorten aufgefallen, mit erstaunlich langen und grossen Extremitäten, die in die Gattung der Twentyninerae zählen.




Die kamen nicht von alleine! Ursprünglich zur Indoor-Haltung vorgesehen hat der Besitzer mangels weiterem Interesse seine importierten Exemplare ausgesetzt. Mit ihrer beschränkten Geländetauglichkeit werden sie wohl ewig in der Minderzahl bleiben.  

ich vermute den Brutherd in der Region Steinhuserberg  



(fals sich jemand zu diesem nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Beiträg äussern möchte, dann bitte hier, sonst bricht hier noch ne 29er Diskussion aus.)


----------



## zingel (3. September 2007)

*es geht weiter!*

Während der Ingl. Dip. Badbushido auf der Lauer liegt, hab ich das Willisauer Gemeindearchiv durchforstet und bin bei den Geschwindikeitsvergehen im Polizeiordner fündig geworden. An gemeiner Stelle, ein wenig unterhalb der Napfhöhe wurde anfang der Neunziger ein blau weisses BikeTech geblitzt.






bis 1996 wurde es noch regelmässig gesichtet, seitdem scheint es verschollen. Desshalb gibt's in diesem Fall auch keine Detailfotos und Specs.

Der Fahrer ist übrigens mein Bruder Ivo, der das Bike damals beim Bababadbushido gekauft hatte.


Bis bald Dr Zingel


----------



## zingel (3. September 2007)

*und gleich noch einen..*

In unserem Familienarchiv entdeckte ich noch ein Bild von einem 1994er Zaskar LE, das sich mit der Zeit den äusseren Beanspruchungen angepasst hat. Das Foto wurde 1999 aufgenommen und zeigt den damals noch jungen Zingel bei Dressurübungen in unserem Garten.






Das Zaskar war Teilnehmer der Schweizermeisterschaft 1995 in Willisau. Und ist selbst heute noch ab und zu auf den Trails anzutreffen. Alterbedingt ist es vor etwa zwei Jahren komplett erstarrt.

Wir hoffen auf baldiges Auftauchen!


----------



## badbushido (3. September 2007)

Noch so ein scheues Exemplar (Montanus Kleinus Sabbia Strahlus).
Das Foto dieses jungen Bocks aus Willisau findet sich im Jahrbuch von 1987 aus dem Nachlass der Jura Mounties in Olten. Junge Stiere sollen auf der Suche nach paarungswilligen Weibchen Distanzen von bis zu 100 km zurücklegen. 

Leider ist diese Spezie im Hinterland fast komplett ausgestorben.
Deshalb wurden in diesem Jahr zwei gesunde Getiere der ursprünglichen robusteren Rasse mit Hochgeweih aus den USA eingeflogen und hier ausgewildert.

Warum in Willisau nur die flinkesten Exemplare bis heute der natürlichen Auslese trotzen konnten, zeigt ein Blick in das jagdzimmer der Jagdgesellschaft Willisau.


----------



## zingel (3. September 2007)




----------



## badbushido (3. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *und gleich noch einen..*
> 
> In unserem Familienarchiv entdeckte ich noch ein Bild von einem 1994er Zaskar LE, das sich mit der Zeit den äusseren Beanspruchungen angepasst hat. Das Foto wurde 1999 aufgenommen und zeigt den damals noch jungen Zingel bei Dressurübungen in unserem Garten.
> 
> ...



Die *Unterhose* mit Eingriff unter der Radhose getragen zeugt übrigens durchaus von schnellen Beinen.


----------



## zingel (3. September 2007)

Genau! und wie das Trikot sollte sie zum Bike passen


----------



## zingel (9. September 2007)

*naja!*

unser Vorhaben scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach!

seit Tagen lauern wir nun in den Wäldern und das einzige was wir entdeckten, sind ein paar Eierschwämme, die wir nicht einmal hätten plücken dürfen (wegen der Schonzeit ) 

Wie auch immer ...heute Abend um elf, auf dem Heimweg von der supercoolen Party anlässlich dem Zehnjärigen Jubiläum der *Ländlerkappelle Alpeblüemli *marschierte ich einsam durch den den *kalten, **finsteren* *Wald*, als auf einmal vor mir eine *noch finsterere Gestalt *auftauchte. 

Vom grellen Licht meiner *Zweiwatt-Stirnlampe *geblendet, ergriff der schwarze Schatten panisch die Flucht. 






leider kann man auf dem Foto keine genauen Details von diesem *Nachtaktiven Wesen *erkennen. 

Desshalb nennen wir es *das Phantom!*


bis zum nächsten!
dr Zingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (9. September 2007)

AH A , ein Exemplar der Gattung "Heimlic trainierus fitus einfachis" 

Die Maske geht unter SM-Wear in die Geschichtsbücher ein- garantiert


----------



## zingel (9. September 2007)

*der erste Erfolg! ...ein alter Bekannter!*

*Auch in seinen erstarrten Jahren ist dieser âTriangoli Triplisâ "in extremis" anzutreffen!
Weltweit ist diese Art sehr verbreitet! Deshalb sind wir stolz, ein selteneres Exemplar der aus den USA stammenden âZaskarenâ bei uns zu haben. 

Um Verwechslungen auszuschliessen, trÃ¤gt er ein rotes RinglÃ©.*







*...*


----------



## zingel (9. September 2007)

*GT Zaskar LE 1994*







*Specs

Frame:	 	Aluminium
Fork:	 	CrMo 
Rims:	 	Mavic 230
Hubs:	 	Shimano XT M737
Spokes:	 	DT 3x
Tires:	 	IRC Mythos 1.9
Pedals:	 	LP
Crank:	 	White Industries
Chain:	 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano XT M737
Bottom Bracket: 	Syncros
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano XT M737
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano XT M737, short cage
Shifters:	Shimano LX 
Grips: 	Pedros
Handlebars: 	Flatbar GT
Stem:	 	Syncros
Headset:	 	Tioga
Brake: 		Shimano XT M737
Levers:	 	Dia Compe SSD7
Saddle: 		Flite, grey
Seat Post: 	GT
Quick release: 	RinglÃ©
Bottle Cage: RinglÃ©
Colors: 		ball burshined
Size (c/c): 	46.5cm (18â)
Serial #: 		09935642*










































































...sind Ã¼brigens 95er Decals


*bis bald...

dr Zingel*


----------



## badbushido (9. September 2007)

*Wow!*  Ich träume davon, solche Fotos schiessen zu können  

Aber sag mal,
*Ist das eine Elfe, die da dahingleitet?*


----------



## zingel (9. September 2007)

*wohl eher ein Kobold!*


----------



## badbushido (10. September 2007)

*Zweier-Jagdgemeinschaften von geschlechtsreifen Jung-Männchen wagen sich in Notzeiten bis in urbane Gebiete vor.
Zwei Exemplare auf ausgedehnter Wanderung von Bayern nach Baden-Württemberg ganz in der Nähe des Ulmer Doms.*






*Einige Nahaufnahmen vom etwas älteren Leittier:* 
































Klein Pinnacle Elite 1988, Rahmennummer R051F, mit U-Brake
Farbe Backfire
Grösse 22", 12.2 Kg
Shimano Deore XT M730 6-fach
Bremshebel Dia Compe 283, 2-Finger
Pedalen Shimano Deore XT Comp PD-M731
Salsa Moto Stem mit Sakae MT Lenker
Griffe Grab On Mtn II, hexagonal
Mavic MTB Naben mit M261CD Felgen
Mavic Sattelstütze, San Marco Rolls Sattel

*well used!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (10. September 2007)

scheint nun auch mit dem Ablichten zu klappen


----------



## badbushido (10. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *wohl eher ein Kobold!*




*Stimmt!*


----------



## zingel (10. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> *Zweier-Jagdgemeinschaften von geschlechtsreifen Jung-Männchen wagen sich in Notzeiten bis in urbane Gebiete vor.*




*der jüngere der beiden ist heute Abend wohlbehalten wieder in sein Revier zurückgekehrt!

...scheint aber kein kein Glück gefunden zu haben und war dementsprechend ein wenig enttäuscht..* 






*...desshalb heute keine weiteren Fotos von ihm.*


----------



## badbushido (10. September 2007)




----------



## zingel (10. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *...desshalb heute keine weiteren Fotos von ihm.*




aber ich kam nicht mit leeren HÃ¤nden aus dem Wald zurÃ¼ck!


*Ein seltenes Exemplar!*

*Komplett in Schwarz mit giftgrÃ¼ner Kampfbemalung und den gepfefferten VorderlÃ¤ufen legt er gleich zu beginn alle Karten auf den Tisch 

â¦und die sind gut!*





*auf dem Heimweg hab ich ihn dann nochmals im Sonnenuntergang erwischt *  






â¦der Rider ist Ã¼brigens mein Kumpel Frank, der bei dem Kauf desselben Bikes anfang der 90er das gesamte Ersparte aufbrauchte und damit einen erheblichen Ehestreit auslÃ¶ste.  


*...*


----------



## zingel (10. September 2007)

*Kestrel CSX 1992*





*Specs

Frame: 	Composite
Fork: 	Cannondale Pepperoni 
Rims: 	Mavic 217
Hubs: 	Shimano XTR M900
Spokes: 	3x
Tires: 	IRC Mythos 1.9
Pedals: 	Shimano M737
Crank: 	Shimano XTR M900
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano XTR M900
Bottom Bracket: 	Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano XTR M900
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano XTR M900
Shifters: 	Shimano XTR M900
Grips: 	ODI Mushrooms
Handlebars: 	Flatbar Kore
Stem: 	Aluminium
Headset: 	Shimano XTR M900
Brake: 	Shimano XTR M900
Levers: 	Shimano XTR M900
Saddle: 	Flite
Seat Post: 	Shimano XTR M900
Quick release: 	Shimano XTR M900
Colors: 	glossy black
Size (c/c): 	49cm
Serial #: 	52796*















































































*dr Zingel*


----------



## badbushido (11. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *der jüngere der beiden ist heute Abend wohlbehalten wieder in sein Revier zurückgekehrt!
> 
> ...scheint aber kein kein Glück gefunden zu haben und war dementsprechend ein wenig enttäuscht..*
> 
> ...


----------



## zingel (11. September 2007)

*Wir hätten da noch eine kleine Frage so zwischendurch...*

Klappt das Laden der vielen Bilder bei euren Rechnern überhaupt? oder müssen wir uns da was anderes ausdenken? Ich frage nur, weil ich mir durchaus vorstellen könnte, dass wir noch das ein oder andere Exemplar entdecken und ablichten werden, und es keinen Sinn macht, die Ergebnisse hier zu posten, wenn die Datenmenge gar nicht erst zu euch dringt.

*also gebt kurz Bescheid...*

der Zingel


----------



## badbushido (11. September 2007)

Bei der Schwester des Phantoms dauert es nämlich auch jeweils etwas länger, bis die ganzen Daten verarbeitet sind.


----------



## Koe (11. September 2007)

bei mir funzt alles.
nur weiter so, schon lange nicht mehr so herzhaft gelacht. 
sehr schöne idee für einen thread. 

gruß koe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*na dann ...Weitermachen!

*

hocherfreut

dr Zingel


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

Als ich den schwarzen "laminaris carbonis" (Kestrel) im Sonnenuntergang erwischte, ruhte ich mich vergnügt auf den Lohrbeeren aus, die ich noch bekommen werde, und genoss die sagenhafte Stimmung. 

*Als auf einmal *einer folgte  







*Beim genauen Betrachten der Fotovergrösserung hatten wir so eine Vermutung...*


...


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*Heute Morgen: Die Bestätigung!*

*Es handelt sich um einen seltenen Kleinus Rotus Uraltos. 
Aber nicht wie der Hickerklicker meint um die Unterart U-Brakos, sondern um einen noch wesentlich seltneren Rollercamis!*


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*Als kerngesund deklariert wurde er mit gefälschten Papieren in die Schweiz abgeschoben. 
Bei der ersten Inspektion wurde dann die schändlich reparierte Stelle entdeckt. 


























Unter den gegebenen Umständen verheilte diese jedoch schnell.*


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*KLEIN Mountainklein 1985*





*Specs:

Frame: 	Aluminium, heat threated
Fork : 	CrMo
Rims: 	Araya RM20
Hubs: 	Suntour XC
Spokes: 	DT
Tires: 	suche Specialized Ground Control
Pedals: 	MKS
Crank: 	Cook Bros Racing
Chain:	Shimano
Rear Cogs:	M600
Bottom Bracket:	KLEIN
Front Derailleur:	Suntour XC
Rear Derailleur:	Suntour XC
Shifters:	Suntour XC
Grips:	Tioga
Handlebars:	Nitto rizer, aluminium
Stem:	Suntour XC
Headset:	Shimano 600
Brake:	Shimano M700 / Suntour Rollercam
Levers:	Shimano M700
Saddle:	Cinelli
Seat Post:	American Classic
Quick release:	Suntour
Colors:	red
Size (c/c) :	20â
Serial #:	2M25C*






















...


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

...


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

auf Bald!

*dr Zingel*


----------



## bsg (12. September 2007)

Shimano-Kurbel ?!? ;-).


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

ja, Cook hat die umgelabelt  

nee, hab nur ne alte Speclist erwischt, jetzt Stimmt's ...Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*Was mir heute Abend vor die Linse kam ist fÃ¼r diesen Thread viel zu jung. Aber ein paar Bilder des edlen Getiers werd ich hier trotzdem posten, da der TiFreak ausdrÃ¼cklich ein âTinixrostaâ zu sehen wÃ¼nscht. 

Es soll ja seit kurzem in seinem Revier ein selbiges durch die WÃ¤lder streifen, allerdings ein noch jÃ¼ngeres der Gattung âYolow Spidhubisâ.


Zu den "UnabhÃ¤ngigen" gehÃ¶rend, kommt diese Gattung als einzige sehr gut ohne Passagier zurecht. So konnte er denn auch ohne Problem in den Wald flÃ¼chten...*




*
...doch dem lauwarmem Titan-Pflegeschaum, den ich zufÃ¤llig dabei hatte, konnte er nicht widerstehen* 


...


----------



## zingel (12. September 2007)

*Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe 2003* Aufbau z.T. von heute  




















*dr Zingel*

derjetztwiederaltessucht


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. September 2007)

dieser Thread entwickelt sich sehr negativ für meine künftigen Finanzpläne...


----------



## tifreak (13. September 2007)

Titanpflegeschaum??
Lauwarm?????

Bitte um Aufklärung!!

Titan.Bikes im richtigen , gesetzteren Alter , haben sich in grosser Anzahl, bei einer guten Seele im Berner-Revier niedergelassen, jedoch nur zur gemächlichen Zusammenkunft in Beleuchteter Umgebung bei einem Gewissen Neuigkeiten Jungen!

Wird er sich der Arterhaltung per Fotothread anschliessen  ??

Hoffe um miteinbeziehung dieses Artenschützers

Gruss Tom


----------



## zingel (14. September 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Titanpflegeschaum??
> Lauwarm?????
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung!!



geht nicht ...Patentanmeldung noch nicht abgeschlossen.





tifreak schrieb:


> Titan.Bikes im richtigen , gesetzteren Alter , haben sich in grosser Anzahl, bei einer guten Seele im Berner-Revier niedergelassen, jedoch nur zur gemächlichen Zusammenkunft in Beleuchteter Umgebung bei einem Gewissen Neuigkeiten Jungen!
> 
> Wird er sich der Arterhaltung per Fotothread anschliessen  ??



Kellerhaltung unterstützen wir nicht! Bei uns werden ausschliesslich Wildlebende Exemplare registriert , die sich in unserem Jagdbezirk aufhalten. Dieser ist auf der folgenden Karte in groben Zügen markiert. Fals welche von den gesetzteren Titanen auftauchen sollten, werden diese selbstverständlich registriert.





*@ bighit, damit du deine Finanzpläne nicht zu früh festsetzt: Es wurden erst die Exemplare in der kleinen Markierung registriert.*


es grüsst, dr Zingel


----------



## newsboy (14. September 2007)

ja willisau ist nicht grad meine region...

wenn sech dört aber willisouer ringli-moussee ufhaute, chönnti aber schnäu vo langnou düruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (14. September 2007)

Das schreit doch nach einer ersten Artenschutz-Versammlung im Luzerner-Hinterland, so im ähnlichen Ablauf wie die gattungsspezifische  Zusammenkunft der Kleinzüchter im fernen Ulm??!!

Da kommt mir eine Wahsinnsidee:

Gabs schon mal eine Classic-Swiss-Bike Ausstellung/ Treffen wie unsere Kollegen im grossen Kanton dies schon mehrfach gemacht haben?????

Wäre das nichts? Stellt euch mal vor- Dr. Zingels Schätze, der Scheich El Quark, Der Zeitungsausträger und ich (müsst halt dann auch noch ein paar alte "Hasen"auftreiben) !!!!!
Gibts noch andere Aktive Artenschützer in der schönen Schweiz??

AUF jeden Fall werde ich die Augen aufhalten, wenn es mich am Sonntag richtung Zürich zieht; zwecks MHS 07

Gruss Tom


----------



## Cycleshark (14. September 2007)

guggsduda maaahhn  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111165&highlight=wall+of+fame

das sharkding


----------



## zingel (15. September 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor- Dr. Zingels Schätze, der Scheich El Quark, Der Zeitungsausträger und ich...



*ich wurde in einem Satz mit dem Scheich erwähnt *








tifreak schrieb:


> und ich (müsst halt dann auch noch ein paar alte "Hasen"auftreiben) !!!!!



na dann *...los!*


----------



## tifreak (15. September 2007)

Upps- nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich will hier jemanden lobhudeln oder so - Darum mal kurz : Hab nur grad die mir geläufigen Namen genommen von denen ich weiss das Sie absolute Bikeaholics mit Sammlung sind, 
Da gäbe es noch massenweise mehr zu nennen und ich bin nur verrückt danach , mit verrückten zu Fachsimpeln, habe im gegensatz zu den ECHTEN Maniacs keine Alt-Bauxit-Eisen oder sogar Titan-Sammlung  ----  Leider 

Aber das schöne IBIS vom Badbushido ist ganz in meiner Nähe zuhause, mal nachschauen , ob ich den alten Plunder  für ne feine Bratwurst bekomm ( Rostet doch eh nur wech!!))

Gruss Tom


----------



## badbushido (15. September 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Upps- nicht das ihr jetzt denkt ich will hier jemanden lobhudeln oder so - Darum mal kurz : Hab nur grad die mir geläufigen Namen genommen von denen ich weiss das Sie absolute Bikeaholics mit Sammlung sind,
> Da gäbe es noch massenweise mehr zu nennen und ich bin nur verrückt danach , mit verrückten zu Fachsimpeln, habe im gegensatz zu den ECHTEN Maniacs keine Alt-Bauxit-Eisen oder sogar Titan-Sammlung  ----  Leider
> 
> Aber das schöne IBIS vom Badbushido ist ganz in meiner Nähe zuhause, mal nachschauen , ob ich den alten Plunder  für ne feine Bratwurst bekomm ( Rostet doch eh nur wech!!))
> ...



Du Armer!
Ich würde dir dieses traditionsbehaftete Schweizer Qualitäts-Montenbeik   mit Sakae Vorbau überlassen. Dann hättest du endlich einen adäquaten Untersatz für eine gemeinsame Klassikausfahrt und müsstest nich mehr hinter uns zurückstehen.
Der Headbatch stellt einiges dar, schliesslich stammt die Cobra aus Gränichen und nicht aus irgendeiner unabhängigen Fabrikation.


----------



## zingel (15. September 2007)

*Yeah! das ist doch schon mal was !*


...aber so ganz glücklich bin ich schon nicht mit deiner Arbeit badbushido! So war das nicht abgemacht ...ich geh raus in die Wildnis und du stellst dein altes Gerippe einfach an den Baumstumpf vor deiner Hütte. Ich erwarte in Zukunft etwas mehr Courage! Wir machen das ja nicht einfach so wegen lustig!


----------



## andy1 (15. September 2007)

Ich muss den Thread hier und vor allem die Idee dazu mal in höchstem Maße loben...
habe zuvor gedacht was ist das für ein Mist unter dem Threat-Titel und wurde eines Besseren belehrt.

Vor allem werden mal die ganz alten Bikes (oh pardon... natürlich Velos) hergezeigt, nicht so ein Pseudo-Retrogelump    

Da werde ich wohl doch mal die alten Räder rauszerren und fahrfertig machen, das macht einem Lust dazu. Wenn ich natürlich sehe wie das alte Material in fast jungfräulichem, mindestens aber megageputztem Zustand über die Trails gejagt wird (wenn es nicht nur einsam am Baume steht)

Ich hoffe mal mein altes 85er Giant Escaper oder das etwas neuere Offroad ist dessen würdig genug dann auch mal hier gepostet zu werden. 
Das Technobull (mein ältestes) wäre vielleicht etwas zu gemäßigt von seiner Geometrie für einen Ritt ins Gelände.

@tifreak: Wie wärs mit einem Kuwahara - made by Villiger? Nur als Tipp.


----------



## badbushido (15. September 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> @tifreak: Wie wärs mit einem Kuwahara - made by Villiger? Nur als Tipp.



Geht in Ordnung, kannst du gerne auch haben.


----------



## zingel (15. September 2007)

*So, jetzt aber schluss mit dem Altmetallhandel!* ...weiter per PN!




ich hab heute einen alten Bekanten erwischt...

*Verzweifelt..?*

*Dieser lÃ¤ufige Stier legt auf seiner Suche nach paarungswilligen Weibchen exorbitante Distanzen zurÃ¼ck. Auf seiner Suche wurde er bereits in abgelegendsten Regionen der Ostschweiz, nahe der Ãsterreichischen Grenze und in den WÃ¤ldern SÃ¼ddeutschlands (NÃ¤he Ulm) gesichtet. Doch der Erfolg scheint fern. Als ich ihn dann heute auf den Abgrund zurasen sah, befÃ¼rchtete ich schon das Schlimmste... *













*...heil unten angekommen, erklÃ¤rte er mir, dass er Ã¼berhaupt nicht Verzeifelt sei â¦und wenn, dann nur ein bisschen â¦halt noch nicht genug um sich in die plastische Deformation zu stÃ¼rzen. Es sei halt so, dass man heutzutage ohne Poserstunts keine Anerkennung mehr findet und er deshalb fleissig trainiere. 

In Ulm habe ja auch das Ã¤ltere Leittier die ganze Anerkennung fÃ¼r den Gang auf den HinterlÃ¤ufen geerntet.*


...


----------



## zingel (15. September 2007)

*Seit er sein schwarzes Tarnfell abgelegt hat... 









...gehört er zur Art der "Kleinus neongrello extremis dolomitis", für die sich auch der TiFreak zu interessieren scheint.*





*Specs: uninteressant!*










*der Zingel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. September 2007)

*bleibt noch zu erwähnen...*


*das Phantom **tauchte erneut auf!*








*...bin zu tode erschrocken!* 


die Ermittlungen laufen...



.


----------



## badbushido (16. September 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> ja willisau ist nicht grad meine region...
> 
> wenn sech dört aber willisouer ringli-moussee ufhaute, chönnti aber schnäu vo langnou düruf.



Wenn du deinem Arctos   etwas Auslauf gewähren würdest, rollten wir dir auf der Zufahrt zum Napf einen roten Läufer aus.


----------



## zingel (16. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> einen roten Läufer



da gibt's übrigens auch rote Läufer*innen!*


----------



## badbushido (16. September 2007)

*Entwischt!*
Ich lege mich nochmals auf die Lauer...


----------



## tifreak (16. September 2007)

He halt mal!!!!!!

Nehm doch nicht alles alte Gerümpel aus verstaubten Kellern um bei einem eventuellen  Classictreffen  als einkaufsradfahrer angemacht zu werden!!

Angesichts eurer Schmuckstücke würd ich mich ziemlich unter Wert verkaufen!

Also geb ich jetzt mal grobe Rahmenbedingungen durch falls Ihr mir noch mehr Zeug anbieten wollt ( trotz dem-danke an alle)
-Bike hatte serienmässig keine Gepäcktrager dran
-bei ganz alten- komplett und zustand fahrbar
- bei neueren nicht unbedingt komplett aber gerne schräge, coole oder grelle Lackierung

Thanks ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig 

Zingel -rückst Du deine Quellen raus oder nöd??

Gruss tom


----------



## zingel (16. September 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Zingel -rückst Du deine Quellen raus oder nöd??



*Es war bis heute ein gutgehütetes Geheimnis, aber naja ...weil's du bist...*














ebay


----------



## tifreak (17. September 2007)

da war doch noch mehr- aha kann mich wieder erinnern

(such-forsch-stöber)


----------



## newsboy (17. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Wenn du deinem Arctos   etwas Auslauf gewähren würdest, rollten wir dir auf der Zufahrt zum Napf einen roten Läufer aus.



das arctos hat leider hausarrest. bei der läuferin werde ich aber subito was ädequates herausputzen.


----------



## CarstenB (17. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *Es war bis heute ein gutgehütetes Geheimnis, aber naja ...weil's du bist...*
> 
> ebay



...und helfende haende  

gruess, carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (17. September 2007)

ich behielt es nur für mich, damit du nicht noch mehr zu tun bekommst... 

in diesem Sinne ein dickes *DANKE!* für die helfenden Hände!


----------



## CarstenB (17. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ich behielt es nur für mich, damit du nicht noch mehr zu tun bekommst...
> 
> in diesem Sinne ein dickes *DANKE!* für die helfenden Hände!



passt schon. bin immer noch schwer beeindruckt von der schaltaugenreparatur am mountainklein  
hab es letztens uebrigens zum ersten mal geschafft, ein komplettes rad also incl. laufraeder und extra teile in ein paket zu bekommen! mittlere rahmengroesse und es ist wohlbehalten in italien angekommen. eine 30cm breite, 98cm lange und 58cm hohe kiste ist genau richtig. XL rahmen passen da aber nicht rein bedrich 

gruess, carsten


----------



## badbushido (20. September 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> passt schon. bin immer noch schwer beeindruckt von der schaltaugenreparatur am mountainklein
> hab es letztens uebrigens zum ersten mal geschafft, ein komplettes rad also incl. laufraeder und extra teile in ein paket zu bekommen! mittlere rahmengroesse und es ist wohlbehalten in italien angekommen. eine 30cm breite, 98cm lange und 58cm hohe kiste ist genau richtig. XL rahmen passen da aber nicht rein bedrich
> 
> gruess, carsten



Habe schon verstanden Carsten  
Weiter gehts in deinem Sinne mit XL die es trotz der Widrigkeiten dieser Welt über den Teich geschafft haben.


----------



## badbushido (20. September 2007)

Nachdem mir der Rotbock neulich durch die Lappen ging, habe ich mich im Biosphären Reservat erneut auf die Lauer gelegt.

*Schon bald kam es angestürmt, das stolze Tier mit seinem weit ausladenden Gefänge.*






*Erst duckte es sich hinter den grossen Steinen.*






Dann versuchte es durch unwegsames Gelände zu entkommen. *Zwecklos!*






@tifreak: "Dasch no es Liibli!"


----------



## badbushido (20. September 2007)

*Schliesslich konnte ich es an der Tränke stellen.*






*Mir war sogleich klar, dass es sich trotz der mächtigen Statur um ein Klein handeln muss.*






Ein Blick auf *das in der Kettenstrebe geführte Schaltkabel* reichte und es war klar, dass es sich um einen reiferen Vertreter der im Jahre 1985 geborenen Exemplare handelt. Genau wie der kürzlich von Zingel registrierte Zweiender.
Dieser Cervide ist nur grösser gewachsen.  






Diese Annahme wurde mir auch umgehend durchs *Artenverzeichnis* bestätigt.


----------



## badbushido (20. September 2007)

*Mountain Klein 1985, rot*
Rahmennummer 2M1AC
Grösse 23, 12.5 kg
Gabel Klein verchromt mit SunTour Ausfallenden

Vorbau SunTour XC
Lenker Nitto Riser, Alu
Steuersatz Shimano 600 HP-6207(star fish type nut)
Tange Supple Grips
Cinelli Unicanitor, Wildleder, braun mit Logos
Sattelstütze SunTour XC, ø27,2mm
Kurbelgarnitur Shimano 600 EX New Triple FC-6206, Biopace, 180mm
Pedalen SunTour XC Compe
Vorderbremse Shimano Deore BR-M700 Deer Head (falls jemand ne schwarze hat PM)
Hinten SunTour XC Rollercam mit aussenl. Federn
Hebel Shimano Deore BL-M700 Deer Head
Naben SunTour Cyclone, schwarz
Araya RM25, hard anodized
Shimano 600 Schraubkranz 6-fach
Kettenwechsler Shimano 600 EX New RD-6207 (Short Cage)
Umwerfer SunTour XC (schwarz/silber)
Daumenhebel Shimano Deore SL-M700 Deer Head (friction), schwarz



































Bitte keine spitzen Bemerkungen wegen der umgedrehten Kulisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (20. September 2007)

> Grösse 23, 12.5 kg



 Respekt!  

BTW: Wunderschöne Fotos  

LG Erol


----------



## tifreak (20. September 2007)

An den Herren Fotografen:
Auch mein Respekt an euch Knipser und Veloputzer vor dem Herrn 

Hab schon Neuware ( nicht gebrauchte 22Jahre alte ) Bikes gesehen die in schlechterem Zustand aus ner Kiste gekommen sind!!

Wir können ja dann mal ne Putz-Party  auf der "Stächelegg" (heisst so der Ort  wo wir mehr oder weniger Äemmen-Bier getrunken haben??) veranstalten - oben angekommen Räder gründlich schrubben und durch jede Pfütze wieder runter 

So muss 3,2,1,.....


----------



## Cycleshark (20. September 2007)

yup! schöne föötelis

nun wissen alle dass die schweiz sehr klein ist...


----------



## zingel (20. September 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> *mehr oder weniger Äemmen-Bier getrunken haben??*



*was soll denn das nun schon wieder heissen!!?  * 



hey Fraggle! diesmal hast du dich mit den Fotos um Meilen übertroffen - Respekt!


----------



## badbushido (21. September 2007)

So ich habe mal den Schnappschuss vom Phantom auf meinen 007 Laser Scanner Modell "Madame Curie" gelegt.

Mit folgendem *Resultat*.






*Zwecks Befragung wird nun also folgende Person gesucht:*
Diese sollte auch ohne grossen Voodoo  -Zauber aufzuspüren sein.






Sie soll sich schon mal zur gleichen Zeit wie ein Willisauer in einem Skiort in den französischen Alpen aufgehalten haben. Dies konnte nachträglich nur nachgewiesen werden, weil beide dort am gleichen Sportanlass teilgenommen haben.
Ob es ein Treffen der beiden gab, ist nicht bekannt.
Es ist aber durchaus möglich, dass das *Virus der Phantom-Velo-Epidemie* auf diesem Wege ins Luzerner Hinterland gelangt ist. Und sich dort weiterverbreitet hat.












Ob ein Zusammenhang bezüglich dem mysteriösen zwischenzeitlichen Abtauchen von *"Zappel-Philippe" aus Belgien* und dem Auftauchen des Phantoms besteht, bleibt Gegenstand der Untersuchungen. Jedenfalls war dieser ebenfalls am selben Datum an besagtem Ort in Frankreich zugegen.






*Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an Dr. hc Zingel*


----------



## CarstenB (21. September 2007)

mann, hattest du dich da verfahren? 1 stunde langsamer als old neverend... hatte mehr von dir erwartet  oder hattest du da kein klein? das wuerde natuerlich viel erklaeren...

gruess, carsten


----------



## badbushido (22. September 2007)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mann, hattest du dich da verfahren? 1 stunde langsamer als old neverend... hatte mehr von dir erwartet  oder hattest du da kein klein? das wuerde natuerlich viel erklaeren...
> 
> gruess, carsten



Ich hatte ein Klein. Aber Philippe noch kein Corratec (kotz) und ich glaube Ned hatte noch ein Schwinn. Am Material hat es einmal mehr nicht gelegen. 
Dieses Resultat würde heute nach *20 Jahren üben* immer noch genau gleich oder gar noch schlechter für mich ausfallen. Ned und Philippe sind ja beide noch fit wie Turnschuhe.
Ich bin schlauer geworden und suche mir heute teutonische Forstwegbiker  (siehe Anhang) als Gegner aus. Aber auf Jungsporn "Local Lado" verliere ich immer noch eine halbe Stunde.
*Da tröstet mich mein schönes Velo.*


----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> *Ich bin schlauer geworden und suche mir heute teutonische Forstwegbiker  als Gegner aus.*



hab schon verstanden...


----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

*Was sprang mir denn da vor die Linse..?*





*könnte es sich hier um einen Vorfahren der "Triangoli Triplis" handeln..? *


ich nahm die Verfolgung auf ...


----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

*als er meine Verfolgung bemerkte, wartete er ganz unauffällig und führte gleich noch ein Kunststückli vor 

...was für ein POSER!*






*Aber er scheint sich seiner Sache sicher und posierte gekonnt vor der Kamera.*





...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

*Als elendes Häufchen wurde er einst aus den USA eingeflogen und bei uns ausgewildert. *






*Unter den von ihm bevorzugten, urbanen Bedingungen hat er sich schnell erholt und entwickelte sich zu einem Prachtsexemplar mit BMX-Einschlag.*





...


----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

*GT Timberline 1985*







*Specs:

Frame: 	CrMo 4130
Fork : 	CrMo 4130
Rims: 	Araya 26x1.75
Hubs: 	Shimano M700
Spokes: 	DT 4x
Tires: 	Mongoose âWinnerâs Choiseâ, blue
Pedals: 	SR BMX
Crank: 	SR Sakae
Chain: 	Shimano
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano M700
Bottom Bracket: 	SR
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Shifters: 	Shimano M700
Grips: 	GT Aâme, blue
Handlebars: 	Rizer, steel
Stem: 	SR
Headset: 	GT Epoch
Brake: 	Shimano M700
Levers: 	Shimano M700
Saddle: 	Kashimax Aero, blue
Seat Post: 	SR Laprade
Quick release: 	none
Colors: 	chrome
Size (c/c): 	18â
Serial #: 	GT5B812*





































...


----------



## zingel (22. September 2007)

*
Zingel*


----------



## Don Trailo (22. September 2007)

Willisau gehört eindeutig zu einen amerikanischen Klassik Stamm 
was für ein klasse Geschichtsfred!


----------



## tifreak (22. September 2007)

Hi Don

Wart mal ab , so wie ich die beiden Altertumsforscher kenne , kommt noch einiges auf uns zu!!!!!!

Der Zingel hat auch schon "Kleintiere" aus deiner weit entfernten Feriendestination gerettet - obwohl diese Gattung dort auch sehr gut behandelt wird - ach , ja, hat sich um ein Exemplar der Unterart "Horizontalis linear fades cancerum auges"  gehandelt.
Überlege mir gerade noch weitere , Hochwissenschaftliche Wortendungen 

He Bedrich, du meinsch echt das du nöd Fit bisch?
Ähem--Midlifecrisis jetzt schon?? So wie ich das sehe, bist du scheiss guet zwäg!!
Wer ist meiner Meinung?oder wer hats verstanden??

Gruss Tom


----------



## Don Trailo (22. September 2007)

hallo from degersche ins  ins fürstenland  Tom 
 da sind wir natürlich gespannt !!
 das erleichert mir doch noch die 2 wochen bevor es dann endlich los geht mit urlaub

 cherrio reza


----------



## Effendi Sahib (22. September 2007)

@ Zingel

Schönes Timberline.  

Ein Schulfreund hatte das seinerzeit auch, allerdings mit Suntour-Ausstattung. (Leider kann ich ihn nicht mehr fragen, starb vor 2 Jahren). Gab es da mehrere Setups?

LG Erol


----------



## singlestoph (23. September 2007)

hmmmmm


sehr feines zoigs


----------



## zingel (23. September 2007)

Von GT ist leider fast nicht's bekannt, was die Anfangsjahre 84/85 betrifft. Katalog oder Speclist hab ich bisher noch keine gefunden. Da ich noch eine M700er Gruppe rumfliegen hatte, musste halt diese dran glauben. 


Gruess & thx @ all!


Zingel

der jetzt schlafen geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, entdeckte ich auf dem Flugfeld dieses 
*U*nbekannte *F*lug-*O*bjekt.


----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

*Mit der Handylampe versuchte ich Genaueres herauszufinden  .*

Auf dem Leitwerk entdeckte ich ein *italienisches Familienwappen*.
Auf dem Tip San Marco, ein *Glückspatron!?* 






Dieser Flügel scheint mir etwas klein geraten  . Wohl eher der *Emergency Seat Pin*: Locked. Alles save  .






Die Immatrikulation deutet auf eine *französische Zulassung* hin, Experimental?  






*Die Bugradbremse *- ebenfalls aus norditalienischer Produktion.


----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

Wo bitteschön ist der *Höhenmesser?* 
Erkennt man da eine Tupolev Tu-22M Backfire  , nein ist eine Mirage.






Aha, ein *Frontflügler*! Ob dieses symmetrische Rundprofil zum Fliegen taugt?






Ein Kettenantrieb, Campagnolo! Jetzt ist jedem klar, welcher *schrille Vogel* hier auf der Piste rastet.


----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

*Es brennt ein Feuerchen in der Nacht. *






_Also Kinder gebt schön acht
was da ist zaghaft aufgewacht
Vielleicht zeig ich euch morgen Nacht
mehr von dieser Farbenpracht.
die, wie von höhr Macht gemacht
heut aus dem Nebel sacht
das Licht zu Tage bracht.
Sei drum mal schüchtern nachgefragt.
*Wollt ihr noch mehr vom Pink das kracht?* _

_Allen einen schönen Tag wünscht der Sandblast Man_


----------



## tifreak (24. September 2007)

:d jajajaaaaaaaaaa:d


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. September 2007)

jaaa, gib uns mehr !!!!!!

Gruss aus dem Revier zwischen Schwäbische Meer und Dibi-Däbi Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

Ob diesem massenhaften Zuspruch komme ich wohl nicht umhin, die Resten auch noch zu zeigen.  

Wie immer rasch der Blick ins *Artenbuch*.
Es gab eine ganze Reihe dieser *amerikanischen Flugsaurier mit italienischem* Kleid.
Leider sind allen bereits nach kurzer Zeit die Federn ausgefallen.


----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

*R E A D Y   for   T A K E   O F F ! *


----------



## badbushido (24. September 2007)

*Klein Attitude 1991 Backfire*
Rahmennummer A5A5
Grösse 22, 12.2 kg
Gabel eckig Type# A0537

Lenker/Vorbaueinheit MC1

*Campagnolo Euclid Graphite* inkl. Sattelstütze
8-fach Daumenhebel statt Bulletshit
Bananen-Cantis

San Marco Rolls, pink
ODI Attack John Tomac, pink

Felgen Wolber TR1
Wolber Avoriaz *Schlauchreifen*


----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2007)

bikespammer schrieb:


> jaaa, gib uns mehr !!!!!!
> 
> Gruss aus dem Revier zwischen Schwäbische Meer und Dibi-Däbi Land.



... es gibt kein schwäbisches meer  

ciao
flo


----------



## Power Bike (25. September 2007)

Danke für diesen wunderbar frischen Fotothread. Tollllll! Mekka!


----------



## stylzdavis (25. September 2007)

Ihr seid echt die Härtesten!
Super schöner Thread, tolle Bilder.
Ich freu mich jeden Tag schon auf neue Einträge.
Bitte mehr davon


----------



## singlestoph (25. September 2007)

GEIL !!!!!


----------



## badbushido (25. September 2007)

Danke


----------



## zingel (27. September 2007)

*Verlassen!*  

*Den KLEINen Albino fand ich zurückgezogen in der Waldhütte. 

Von seinen farbenprächtigen Artgenossen ausgestossen nahm ich ihn, selbstlos wie ich bin, bei mir auf.*






...


----------



## zingel (27. September 2007)

*KLEIN Mountainklein 1987*







*Specs

Frame: 	Aluminium heat threaded
Fork: 	CrMo 
Rims: 	Araya 26x1.5
Hubs: 	Joytech
Spokes: 	3x
Tires: 	suche Ground Control
Pedals: 	Shimano Deore
Crank: 	Shimano
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano
Bottom Bracket: 	KLEIN
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano Deore
Shifters: 	Shimano Deore
Grips: 	Tioga
Handlebars: 	Flatbar
Stem: 	Suntour XC
Headset: 	Shimano 600
Brake: 	Shimano Deore
Levers: 	Shimano Deore
Saddle: 	Brooks
Seat Post: 	Suntour XC
Quick release: 	Shimano & Raleigh
Colors: 	raw
Size (c/c): 	20â
Serial #: 	2M723*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (28. September 2007)

__________________________________________________________________________________________________




Heute morgen schaute ich noch kurz beim Tierarzt vorbei, um mich über den gesundheitlichen Zustand unserer Exemplare zu erkundigen.

Er hatte jedoch keine Zeit, denn er behandelte gerade den *Pilzbefall eines Bullenauges*. 
Da helfe nur *NEUMACHEN!*






*...wo das wohl rankommt..?*  


.


----------



## ZeFlo (28. September 2007)

... näxtes wochenende starten ja die trekkingradfahrer den versuch einer 2tägigen befahrung des napf's.

das wären doch DIE opfer per se für den grafen der nacht und seinen alter ego,  den windschlüpfrigen bushido im roten strampler. das ganze garniert mit KLEINen gemeinheiten, das sollte den trekkingern doch gründlich zu denken geben 

ich will vom gemetzel bilder sehen ... mindestens, ein livecam wäre noch besser ...

ciao
flo


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2007)

ich kann so wie es schein nicht da hinfahren sonst hätts nur so bilder geregnet nachher

am gleichen wochenende ist auch noch die zürimetzgete Protestfahrt

weil das weltcuprennen nicht stattfindet treffen sich die protestanten ich weiss noch nicht wo in der stadt, wahrscheinlich da wo der start sonst war (utoquai?) um die 70km runde zu fahren

da muss ich wohl hin wenn ich langfristig auch der rennradmechaniker sein will


....


wenn ich darf mach ich dann noch richtig werbung hier für die ausfahrt


s


----------



## zingel (28. September 2007)

dies ist ein *Schweizer*-Thread, d.h. ein *neutraler *Thread

...Werbung für Protestfahrten geht da schon mal gar nicht


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2007)

Tschuldigung

aber ich dachte wenn ich mich schon abmelde muss ich das auch mit angebe von Gründen ........

tun

s


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2007)

werbung natürlich im forum nicht hier im fred

s


----------



## zingel (29. September 2007)

___________________________________________________________________________________________________


*sie stehen in der Nahrungskette ganz oben!*


----------



## Kint (29. September 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *sie stehen in der Nahrungskette ganz oben!*



neuer sattelbezug vonnöten gewesen ?


----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2007)

du fiese sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (30. September 2007)

*Schon wieder so ein Unabhängiger! *









*..diesmal aber ein alter, oder besser gesagt ein Altmöglichster! 

Als der Zuchtbetrieb für Fettleibige Exemplare im Jahre 1994 übernommen und umgesiedelt wurde, haben ein paar Ehemalige den alten Zuchtbetrieb weitergeführt und ihre eigenen Unabhängigen fabriziert.*












...


----------



## zingel (30. September 2007)

*Independent Fabrication Special 1995 "Testbike"*







*Specs

Frame: 	Steel
Fork: 	Rock Shox Mag21 
Rims: 	Mavic 230 TIB
Hubs: 	DT Huegi Classic
Spokes: 	DT Revolution
Tires: 	Michelin
Pedals: 	Time Atac
Crank: 	Shimano XTR M900
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano XTR M900
Bottom Bracket: 	Shimano XT
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano XTR M900
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano XTR M900
Shifters: 	Shimano XTR M900
Grips: 	Onza
Handlebars: 	Flatbar Ritchey
Stem: 	Syncros
Headset: 	KING
Brake: 	Shimano XTR M900
Levers: 	Shimano XTR M900
Saddle: 	Flite Evolution
Seat Post: 	Syncros
Quick release: 	Ringlé
Colors: 	yellow/orange/red fade
Size (c/c): 	43cm
Serial #: 	IF 207*


----------



## zingel (30. September 2007)

*dr Zingel*


PS: Dank an den Napfgeist für das königliche GOLD!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. September 2007)

Woow, da hat der Tifreek aber sicher grosse Augen gemacht !

gruzz aus dem Revier zwischen Lago Zurigo und den Groschlis


----------



## tifreak (30. September 2007)

Also jetzt im moment mach ich mir eigentlich nur gedanken, wer Du sein könntest
und natürlich wie der Herr Dr. Zingel seine Rahmenfunde auf äusserst neuwertige Art und Weise immer zu bestücken vermag 
Hat der Bikeshop  Willisau in den 80ziger und 90ziger Jahren, mal einen ganzen Container direkt vom Schiff aus Japan gestohlen ,oder wie geht das 

UND noch was --------- Hammerthread


----------



## tifreak (30. September 2007)

******** !!
Helft dem Zingel seine Rahmenpumpe wiederzufinden!!

Sonst beschliesst er amEnde noch , die Halterung abzuflexen 


Hat fürs alte Eisen wohl doch zu stark gerüttelt?? Oder hat da jemand sogar Ballast abgeworfen um schneller von A nach B über C zu kommen??

Wer weiss??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (1. Oktober 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Also jetzt im moment mach ich mir eigentlich nur gedanken, wer Du sein könntest
> und natürlich wie der Herr Dr. Zingel seine Rahmenfunde auf äusserst neuwertige Art und Weise immer zu bestücken vermag
> Hat der Bikeshop  Willisau in den 80ziger und 90ziger Jahren, mal einen ganzen Container direkt vom Schiff aus Japan gestohlen ,oder wie geht das
> 
> UND noch was --------- Hammerthread



hee Tom
gömmer wieder e mol en gailä Trail go rocken, dänn verrat ich's dir !


----------



## zingel (5. Oktober 2007)

*sind das Weintrauben..?*


----------



## badbushido (5. Oktober 2007)

Jacques Plante (li) hat gemäss Recherchen 1972 das Phantom getroffen.
Leider kann er nicht mehr dazu befragt werden, da er 1986 in der Schweiz gestorben ist.

*Die Suche nach der Identität des Phantoms geht weiter!*


----------



## tifreak (5. Oktober 2007)

Eher nichts Biologisches - sondern eine begabte Frau namens Leni Fried, die sich auch mal an filligranen Rostmustern versucht hat 

Wer braucht schon Künstliche Anodisierungen ,wen man für weitaus weniger Geld , einen Wunderschönen Rostfrass kriegt?? 

Du , Zingel , ich könnt Dir die Kurbel auch glasstrahlen; ist ja traurig so!!

GRüssle


----------



## badbushido (5. Oktober 2007)

Kurz nachdem der grossgewachsenen Rothirsch in sein Revier eingedrungen war, wurde der kleinere Bock aus dem Kanonental seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zugeführt.
Mit seinen *kümmerlichen Hinterläufen* wäre er eh unterlegen gewesen.
Der Kobold dieser diebische Lumpensammler hat sich das *pilzbefallene Kadaver* von der Halde gekrallt.
*Selten sieht man seither den scheuen Gnom damit durchs Gehölz schiessen*.






Die Angst steht ihm jeweils ins Gesicht geschrieben, wenn er Menschen erblickt.


----------



## badbushido (5. Oktober 2007)

*Cannondale SM600* 1985/86, grÃ¼n metallic
Rahmennummer CC10692
GrÃ¶sse 20â, 13.2 kg
Cro-Mo-Gabel mit Tange I Gabelkopf

Vorbau SunTour XC
Lenker Nitto Riser, Alu
Steuersatz Tange Falcon Stahl
ODI Mushrooms Mountain Bike, grau
Selle Italia Turbo
SattelstÃ¼tze SunTour XC, Ã¸27,2mm
Breeze & Angell Hite Rite
Kurbelgarnitur Sugino MP
KettenblÃ¤tter Sugino Cycloid
Pedalen SunTour XC II BÃ¤rentatzen
SunTour XC Rollercams mit aussenl. Federn
Bremshebel Dia Compe 280
Naben Sansin mit Industriekugellagern
Felgen Araya 7X *vorne 26â hinten 24â*
Tioga Farmer John 26/24â x 1.95
Shimano MF-Z012 Schraubkranz 6-fach
Schaltung SunTour XC friction (schwarz/silber)





24" hinten


----------



## badbushido (5. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2007)

naja, wenn sonst niemand etwas sagt *...schönes Bike!*


----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2007)

floibex schrieb:


> ... näxtes wochenende starten ja die trekkingradfahrer den versuch einer 2tägigen befahrung des napf's.
> 
> das wären doch DIE opfer per se für den grafen der nacht und seinen alter ego,  den windschlüpfrigen bushido im roten strampler. das ganze garniert mit KLEINen gemeinheiten, das sollte den trekkingern doch gründlich zu denken geben
> 
> ...




Mangels Anmeldungen und dank der *aussergewöhnlichen Fitness *der Teilnehmer wurde die zweitägige Tour etwas verschärft und an einem Tag gefahren  





*Die drei Hochräder wurden dabei von einer Zweiergemeinschaft uns bereits bekannter Einheimischer eskortiert...*







*29er vs. 26" ____ **20/34 vs. 26/30 * _____ *Fisher vs. KLEIN* mitten im Steilhang







*Weiter oben: Gleiche Voraussetzungen, anderes KLEIN*







*ÄÄÄhm ...was ist hier falsch..?*







*on the top!*  







*auf dem Heimweg...*







*Die Fotos stammen von Hickerklicker ...DANKE!*

...es folgen noch weitere vom Singlestoph


auf Bald!
Zingel


----------



## badbushido (8. Oktober 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *ÄÄÄhm ...was ist hier falsch..?*



Die Schuhe passen farblich nicht zu den _Brustkrebsstiftungsnaben?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (8. Oktober 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> naja, wenn sonst niemand etwas sagt *...schönes Bike!*



*Danke*


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)

das einzige worum ich ihn (im Moment) beneide, und er schmeisst's weg


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Oktober 2007)

... so 'ne beton mischwanne kannst du doch auf jeder baustelle bekommen 

ciao
flo


----------



## newsboy (9. Oktober 2007)

zingel schrieb:


>



da kann das kemmeriboden-bad aber einpacken!  

die reifen gehören aber nicht ins altmetall...  

a.


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)

*Auf einem Singletrail, unmittelbar über der Fontanne (das ist ein Bach)*






*"in extremis"*






*YEAH! ...I'm Frank!*






...


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)

*KLEIN Attitude 1990 ...the second*







*KLEIN Attitude 1990

Specs

Frame: 	Aluminium heat threaded
Fork: 	Aluminium heat threaded
Rims: 	Araya
Hubs: 	Shimano XT 732
Spokes: 	3x
Tires: 	Panaracer Smoke Competition Magnum
Pedals: 	Shimano XT 737
Crank: 	Shimano XT 730
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano XT 732
Bottom Bracket: 	KLEIN
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano XT 732
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano XT 732
Shifters: 	Shimano XT 732
Grips: 	KLEIN
Handlebars: 	KLEIN MC1
Stem: 	KLEIN MC1
Headset: 	KLEIN
Brake: 	KLEIN MC1
Levers: 	Dia Compe
Saddle: 	Flite
Seat Post: 	American Classic
Quick release: 	Shimano
Colors: 	dolomiti
Size (c/c): 	20*


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)

bis zum Nächsten...

dr Zingel


----------



## stylzdavis (9. Oktober 2007)

ROCK`N`ROLL   

Die Fotos sind sooo geil, machst du das beruflich?
Keep the good things comin´

Stylz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2007)

*thx! *...ist nur ein Hobby und macht mit passenden Model's gute Laune!


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss auch mal was sagen: Ich lese diesen Thread echt gern! Die Bikes,  und wie sie fotografiert sind, sind wunderschön! 

Weiter so!


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*heute morgen wurden drei Rotböcke geblitzt! *

Nebst überhöhter Geschwindigkeit mussten sie ebenfalls mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Drängelns rechnen.







*Vor dem Polizeirevier in Reih und Glied*







*nur eine Verwarnung!*
*vom Schrecken ermüdet machten sie ein Schläfchen...*






...


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*beim jüngsten der drei wurde bei dieser Aktion 
ein aussgewöhnliches Fototalent entdeckt!*






*also musste er gleich noch für eine KLEINe Session herhalten...*





...


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*KLEIN Mountainklein 1987*






*Specs:

Frame: 	Aluminium heat threaded
Fork: 	CrMo 
Rims: 	Araya RM 20
Hubs: 	Shimano M730
Spokes: 	3x
Tires: 	suche Ground Control
Pedals: 	Shimano M730
Crank: 	Shimano M730
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano M730
Bottom Bracket: 	KLEIN
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano M730
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano M730
Shifters: 	Shimano M730
Grips: 	Tange
Handlebars: 	Lowrizer
Stem: 	Suntour XC
Headset: 	Shimano 600
Brake: 	Shimano M730
Levers: 	Shimano M730
Saddle: 	Brooks
Seat Post: 	Strong
Quick release: 	Shimano
Colors: 	red
Size (c/c): 	20â*


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*dr Z*


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*wo bleiben eigentlich die Tourenfotos von Singlestoph..?*


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

next page ->


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*ganz smooth mit gehörig Flow gleitete er über die Trails. *










*übrigens!  ...nur die ältesten der Dicken sind durchwegs rundlich! *






...


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*FAT Chance 1983*







*Specs

Frame: 	CrMo 4130 / Reynolds 531
Fork : 	Renolds 531
Rims: 	UKAI 26x2.125
Hubs: 	Shimano M700
Spokes: 	4x
Tires: 	Ritchey / to ride Conti
Pedals: 	Shimano BMX
Crank: 	TA SpecialitÃ©s
Chain: 	unknown
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano M700
Bottom Bracket: 	FAT City sealed
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano M700
Shifters: 	Shimano M700
Grips: 	ODI Mushrooms
Handlebars: 	Specialized Bullmoose
Stem: 	Specialized Bullmoose
Headset: 	Specialized sealed
Brake: 	Shimano M700
Levers: 	Tomaselli Racer
Saddle: 	San Marco Concor
Seat Post: 	American Classic
Quick release: 	none
Colors: 	silver metallic
Size (c/c): 	17â
Serial #: 	836*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

*auf ein Neues!

Zingel*


----------



## newsboy (12. Oktober 2007)

doch...  

hast du den neu lackiert?

a.


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2007)

nein, Paintjob und Decals sind original


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Oktober 2007)

Gibt es hier auch ejakulierende Smileys?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (12. Oktober 2007)

Der schönste Tread im ganzen Forum..=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (19. Oktober 2007)

*Mit Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit wagen sich Hochgebirgsbewohner zur Nahrungssuche in tiefere Lagen.*


----------



## badbushido (19. Oktober 2007)

*Bereits im Winterkleid zeigte sich heute kurz dieser seltene Überlebende seiner Art.*

*Jacques Attaque!*

Vielleicht lege ich mich für bessere Bilder nochmals auf die Lauer.


----------



## Cycleshark (19. Oktober 2007)

swizzibal lector


----------



## singlestoph (20. Oktober 2007)




----------



## singlestoph (20. Oktober 2007)

alle bilder

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157602509282878/


----------



## bsg (20. Oktober 2007)

Boaaaah ... Das Fat ist wirklich nett - fillet brazed und der Lack so fein ... Wo ist das denn all die Jahre gestanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power Bike (20. Oktober 2007)

Das hier ist eindeutig das Beste was ich seit jeher im ganzen IBC gesehen habe! Nochmal Congratulations! Diese Bilder...  

That´s the spirit! Nehmt die Teile von der Wand und aus dem Keller. Die alten Rennpferdchen wollen mal wieder raus in den Wald und in die Berge!

Und wann zeigt sich das Phantom wieder ? Spannender als TKKG !


----------



## zingel (21. Oktober 2007)

das FAT war wohl jahrelang in einem dunklen Verliess eingeschlossen. 
Die originalen Reifen sehen auch noch aus wie neu.

*hey Stoph*, die Fotos sind gut geworden! 
Man sieht darauf deutlich *den Vorteil grösserer Räder beim Schieben* 

...nochmals Danke!


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

Tja

so ist es herr professor doktor zingel

wie bei unserem symposium bereits angetönt sind ihre Feldstudien
ohne eine streng wissenschaftliche überprüfung zwar nett aber nicht signifikant

da sie, werter kollege aber, an diesem wochenende unserer zürcher delegation jeden nur gewünschten einblick in ihre aufwändige forschungsarbeit gegeben haben und auch unbequemen fragen in keinster weise ausgewichen sind,
vorallem aber weil sie sich bereit erklärt hatten jederzeit ausserwilisauerischen forschern und interessierten kreisen führungen anzubieten, so dass ihre forschungen und untersuchungen jederzeit nachvollziehbar, reproduzierbar und überprüfbar sind
bin ich gerne bereit für die wahrheit , richtigkeit und historische relevanz ihrer wissenschaftlichen arbeit zu bürgen ...

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dr. Christoph Vetter, Delegationsleiter


----------



## singlestoph (21. Oktober 2007)

ein weiteres interessantes phänomen ist das hier




































































aber eher für sozialwissenschaftler nicht für bikeologen


----------



## zingel (22. Oktober 2007)

*das ist kein Phänomen, das ist ein Brauch! *


_*wenn klein Sprössling das Licht erblickt!
offensichtlich die Eltern zur richtgen Zeit ...

auch deren Kumpels wollen was davon haben
müssen sich aber selbst einladen!

nach dem Stellen eines Bäumchens
wird gezapft das Bier mit Schäumchen*_


----------



## zingel (22. Oktober 2007)

*apropos Phänomen...*


*in letzter Zeit hallt des öfteren ein 
durchdringendes Röhren das Tal hinunter!*




*Nach Meinung der Experten kann es sich hiebei nur um den Stammesältesten handeln!*


*Im letzten Herbst entstand folgende Aufnahme...*


----------



## singlestoph (22. Oktober 2007)

also nur ein billiger Vorwand zum rumsaufen

   

s


----------



## Singletrail (23. Oktober 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> Die kamen nicht von alleine! Ursprünglich zur Indoor-Haltung vorgesehen hat der Besitzer mangels weiterem Interesse seine importierten Exemplare ausgesetzt. Mit ihrer beschränkten Geländetauglichkeit werden sie wohl ewig in der Minderzahl bleiben.
> 
> ich vermute den Brutherd in der Region Steinhuserberg
> 
> ...



Werter Kollege, ich rate zu sachlichen Diskussionen - derartige, tendenziöse, ja subversive Bemerkungen zu der Grösse und Umfang von 
Statussysmbolen sind nicht wirklich angebracht. 

"Man(n) ist was man fährt..." 

Kollegiale Grüsse, Napfgustos


----------



## Singletrail (23. Oktober 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *dr Zingel*
> 
> 
> PS: Dank an den Napfgeist für das königliche GOLD!



Eine milde Gabe fürs Volk unten im nebligen Tale lebend...


----------



## zingel (23. Oktober 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> "Man(n) ist was man fährt..."



*
genau!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)

Wann traut sich der Hirsch endlich hinter dem Baum hervor?  









zingel schrieb:


> *apropos Phänomen...*
> 
> 
> *in letzter Zeit hallt des öfteren ein
> ...


----------



## zingel (27. Oktober 2007)

der Hirsch ist tot!

Er wurde von Jaques Plante alias Hannibal Lector genüsslich verspeisst.

angeblich wurde dieser von einem gewissen Yeti bei der Jagd unterstützt.


Schade! 
...zumindest hat das Röhren aufgehört und ich kann wieder schlafen


----------



## zingel (27. Oktober 2007)




----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)

Der zieht zartes Fleisch vor.


----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)

*Dann mache ich mal weiter.

Die Wiedergeburt des Bergbewohners im vorübergehenden Gletschertarngewand.

Er wird sich hoffentlich rechtzeitig zur Paarungszeit im Frühling in traditioneller Tracht präsentieren können.

Diesen totgeglaubten Gesellen findet man bereits 1989 in den Jahrbüchern des VC Lugano.
Er gehörte wohl zu den ersten drei seiner Art, die die lange Reise über den grossen Teich gewagt hatten. Seine beiden Gefährten waren einer türkis und der andere getigert. Gott weiss, ob sie noch existieren.

Er wurde in der alten Welt nicht geschont und schon bald war es schlecht um ihn bestellt.

Doch der Überlebenswille war stärker.
Die grösste Überwindung kostete wohl den Dorfbewohner, Hilfe aus der Grossstadt anzunehmen.
Es wurde eine Kartonschablone angefertigt und digitalisiert. Das normalisierte 4130er Rohr wurde bei RUAG Aerospace geortet und dann bei Herrn Iten in Form gebracht. Das Ganze ging dann nach Zürich zu Robert Stolz.

Doch seht selbst. Er rollt wieder.*


----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)

*YETI FRO 1988 SERIAL# 436 RESTO*
Ausstattung billig, passend zum Rahmen.


----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)




----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2007)

So


----------



## felixdelrio (28. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Bike! Gabs die Odi's nicht mehr in schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (28. Oktober 2007)

glaube kaum, dass ich mich jetzt noch auf den napf traue...


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> *Gabs die Odi's nicht mehr in schwarz?*



*passt scho!*


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

*Das Geweih des röhrenden Hirsches wurde gesichtet! *







*Die Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger dauerte nicht lange...






Dieses Exemplar ist in sachen Gewicht und Grösse bis jetzt einzgartig in unseren Wäldern 

...und wird es dank seinem verstärkten Rückgrat und dem weit auslegenden Gefänge mit jedem Rivalen aufnehmen.*









...


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

*Lawwill Pro Cruiser 1977*





*Specs

Frame: 	CrMo 
Fork : 	CrMo
Rims: 	UKAI 26x1.75, gold
Hubs: 	Sturmey Archer Limited
Spokes: 	4x
Tires: 	Classic Knobby
Pedals: 	MKS BMX
Crank: 	Campagnolo Super Record
Chain: 	Shimano
Rear Cogs: 	Regina
Bottom Bracket: 	Tange BMX
Front Derailleur: 	none
Rear Derailleur: 	Campagnolo Super Record
Shifters: 	unknown
Grips: 	Finish Line
Handlebars: 	Aluminium
Stem: 	unknown
Headset: 	unknown
Brake: 	Sturmey Archer Limited Drum Brake
Levers: 	unknown
Saddle: 	Brooks
Seat Post: 	unknown
Quick release: 	Suntour
Colors: 	blue
Size (c/c): 	17
Serial #: 	80BI65*


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)




----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

*es Grüsst dr Zingel*


----------



## tifreak (28. Oktober 2007)

Scheibenkleister !!
Damit ist der Thread eigentlich zuende 

Weil der Zingel nicht noch weiter mit seiner Zeitmaschine in die Bike Vergangenheit zurück kann 

Mein Vorschlag daher : 
Lass Dir einen Bart wie ihn die KLUNKERZ-Fahrer hatten wachsen und dann ist die Sache echt : Back to the Roots!!!
(Hoppla - Holzfällerhemd und Wanderschuhe hab ich noch vergessen  )

CU


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

tifreak schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister !!
> Damit ist der Thread eigentlich zuende



*...naja* 



übrigens: Jeans, Wanderschuhe, Holzfällerhandschuhe, graues T-Shirt und Wollkappe sind ziemlich authentisch.


----------



## fredeckbert (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe morgen in den Baumarkt und hole mir so ein paar Handschuhe. Vielleicht
gibt's dort noch mehr "Radzubehör".


----------



## Kint (28. Oktober 2007)

boaaah is der cruiser schööön. 

und dem badbushido sei gesagt so ein lachendes und ein weinendes gesichtchen hab ich aus dem gleichen jahrgang hier auch noch - schön dass sich schon jemand die arbeit gemacht hat - da werde ich diesbezüglich mal auf dich zurückkommen ....


----------



## singlestoph (28. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön

s


----------



## zingel (28. Oktober 2007)

hier gibt's noch Infos zum Erbauer Mert Lawwill


----------



## roesli (29. Oktober 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Doch der Überlebenswille war stärker.
> Die grösste Überwindung kostete wohl den Dorfbewohner, Hilfe aus der Grossstadt anzunehmen.
> Es wurde eine Kartonschablone angefertigt und digitalisiert. Das normalisierte 4130er Rohr wurde bei RUAG Aerospace geortet und dann bei Herrn Iten in Form gebracht. Das Ganze ging dann nach Zürich zu Robert Stolz.



Grad letzte Woche war im stolzen Revier von dem Rahmen die Rede. Unter der Bezeichnung "Emmentaler"  

Ein aussergewöhnliches Stück Renovierarbeit


----------



## badbushido (29. Oktober 2007)

roesli schrieb:


> Grad letzte Woche war im stolzen Revier von dem Rahmen die Rede. Unter der Bezeichnung "Emmentaler"
> 
> Ein aussergewöhnliches Stück Renovierarbeit



Vielleicht kehrt er schon bald wieder dahin zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (29. Oktober 2007)

Voooorsicht! 

Der Bobby Proud hat sich so schon fast ein graues Toupet geholt vor Verzweiflung über den Rahmen - nicht, dass er noch kahl wird daran


----------



## Deleted 101478 (29. Oktober 2007)

habt keine Angst, für diesen Rider scheint die Schwerkraft nicht zu existieren !


----------



## badbushido (1. November 2007)

bikespammer schrieb:


> habt keine Angst, für diesen Rider scheint die Schwerkraft nicht zu existieren !



Eigentlich erstaunlich dass der Lawwill im Hintergrund nicht umfällt


----------



## zingel (1. November 2007)

gut, dass mir beim fotografieren nur das Blut und nicht der Auslösefinger gefroren ist


----------



## zingel (2. November 2007)

*noch ein kleines, aber nicht unwesentliches Update zum Lawwill Cruiser...*


Er ist von *1980*, wie  die Rahmennummer ausdrücklich zeigt.

...und der *Lenker ist aus Stahl*, jedoch sehr leicht und oberflächlich behandelt, als wär's Aluminium.


Erstere Fehlinformationen durch den Seller

Infos definitv nach Mailkontakt mit einem meiner grössten Idole: Mert Lawwill  


für die Fehlinformationen entschuldige ich mich natürlich.

der Z


----------



## badbushido (3. November 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *noch ein kleines, aber nicht unwesentliches Update zum Lawwill Cruiser...*
> 
> 
> Er ist von *1980*, wie  die Rahmennummer ausdrücklich zeigt.
> ...








What a man!
Zu diesem Menschen darf man schon etwas ehrfürchtig hochschauen.


----------



## badbushido (3. November 2007)

Die Wahrheit, nichts als die Wahrheit


----------



## badbushido (5. November 2007)

Das Geheimnis um die Identität von "Bikespammer" ist gelüftet.
Ein gewisser Chriz hat mir heute dieses Bild und die folgende Nachricht zukommen lassen.
*Respekt*  
Andy, du bist herzlich aufgenommen in unserem Thread, obwohl du eine andere Sprache sprichst  

Jawoll!!
Im Anhang die hochaufgelösten Fotos vom "roten Reiter", "roten Baron", "roten Phantom", "Alpen-Palmer" oder wie man ihn auch immer nennen möchte.
Das seltene Exemplar vom Groundcontrollum rotum fsr federum runterfahrum extraschnellensis mit seinem riesigen, stets zur Schau stellenden Hopesteckachsennabengeschlechtsteil wagte es sich aus dem stadtnahen Wald auf eine Kippstangenbewehrte Wiese & präsentierte stolz sein rotes Balzkleid.
Offensichtlich angelockt durch ein (schon vergebenes) junges Santa Cruz Weibchen.
Mein Assistent versuchte noch dieses rote Prachtsexemplar im Zielhang einzufangen, leider erfolglos. Erstaunlich diese Geschwindigkeit trotz seinem hohen Alter!
Das letzte Foto hab auch ich geschossen, das war aber ein Fake ;-)

Lang lebe die Legende!! Loch Ness & Yeti sind Kindergeburtstag. Heil roter Reiter! 

Mit diesen Aufnahmen werde ich reich!!! Larry King, Jay Leno, Oprah Winfrey usw. haben schon angefragt.

Ride free, -and sober

Chriz


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. November 2007)

Thanx, aber das gehört wohl eher in einen Spezi Thread !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shithitter (6. November 2007)

bikespammer schrieb:


> Thanx, aber das gehört wohl eher in einen Spezi Thread !




Tja bikespammer, bescheiden wie immer, aber der ROTE REITER gehört nun mal in diesen kultigen Thread.

Als Wiedergutmachung für die Verbreitung deines Fotos, nun ein Bild von mir, anno 1989 im "80er Camouflagedesign"  ;-)


----------



## zingel (6. November 2007)




----------



## zingel (10. November 2007)

*Der Schnee hat einzug gehalten!*  

der Winterschlaf ist kein unwesentliches Thema und betrifft auch unsere Exemplare. 
Es ist desshalb anzunehen, dass die Jagderfolge im Winter eher kärglich 
ausfallen werden. 



*Auf dass der nächste Frühling kommt!*



Z


----------



## zurkoe (10. November 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> *Der Schnee hat einzug gehalten!*
> 
> der Winterschlaf ist kein unwesentliches Thema und betrifft auch unsere Exemplare.
> Es ist desshalb anzunehen, dass die Jagderfolge im Winter eher kärglich
> ...



 

Der Thread ist mit genial!


----------



## Shithitter (10. November 2007)

Genau, es ist wieder so weit.
Die alten Schätzchen verkriechen sich den Winter über in der warmen Stube, oder im Keller.
Gewisse Gattungen ziehen den Winter über in den Süden wo sie weit weg von Salzfrass auf trockenen Trails ihre Farmer John-, oder Panaracer Smoke-Spuren hinterlassen können.
Habe gehört, das die Slingshot Bikes sich über die Strasse von Gibraltar rüber katapultieren um in wärmere Gefilde zu kommen.
-Muss ein beeindruckendes Naturschauspiel sein, seufz....

Dann wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr mit Sichtungen des Phantoms & des roten Reiters, schade.

Evt. Fotos von Classic Bikes aus Indoor-Rollenhaltung?!  

Bin mal gespannt was da den Winter über aus Willisau kommt


----------



## tifreak (11. November 2007)

Mal  was anderes:

Badbushido hats schon ein paar mal angedeutet, in anderen Threads, aber es geht auch um die ersten Stunden des Bikens in der Schweiz.

Herr Bedrich kann dann ja mal ausführlicher werden, falls interesse besteht und keine Schadenersatzklagen daraus resultieren 

Der Link : http://www.ride-shop.ch/product_info.php/info/p166_Capus--Glaubst-Du--dass-es-Liebe-war-.html

Ach ja, ebenfalls eine gute Adresse um sich den Klunkerz -Film zu besorgen 

Gruss Tom ( Turbo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (11. November 2007)

Totgeglaubte leben länger


----------



## singlestoph (12. November 2007)

erstaunlitsch

da hats im oben genannten heft ein interview mit louis kramer drin

....





nurso

könnte aber auch sein das die dinge die der herr kramer damals .....  nun langsam verjährt sein könnten

hmmmmm

das wär doch mal was für den herrn roesli, der kennt bestimmt die ganze geschichte und von journalisten erwartet man ja dass sie ...

wenn shopbesitzer über andere leute aus dem bikebiz reden hat das immer so einen hmmm nachgeschmack, macht man nicht

und eventuell würd ich auch was falsch wiedergeben, wahrscheinlich gibts hier auch schon einen louis kramer fred ...


----------



## zingel (12. November 2007)

geil!  

...hab soeben "no way to klunk it" bestellt - *yeah! *


----------



## badbushido (12. November 2007)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Totgeglaubte leben länger



Do schissisch i d'Hose


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. November 2007)

und was glaubsch wieviel Taschentücher ich gebraucht habe !!!


----------



## tifreak (13. November 2007)

Der Bedrich scheisst sich ein, der Andi heult - wow , Louis Kramer bewegt die Gemüter wie vor 11Jahren!!

Was hab ich da nur losgetreten!

Naja, zurück kommt er und die Zeit ja nicht, aber die Verbindung Herzschmerz
und zweifelhaftes Geschäftsgebaren hats doch in sich.

@Bedrich hat das der Matt auch gesehen? Was meint der so??

Gruss Tom


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Do schissisch i d'Hose







> Schliesslich kommt es am Strand zum lang ersehnten Wiedersehen. Endlich können die beiden die Vergangenheit aufarbeiten.



Ob er jetzt wieder mal nach Hause kommt? Das wär doch der Hit an den Bikedays 09?


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Dezember 2007)

juhuuuuu, der Fred kommt wieder nach oben...
Ist doch eigentlich viel zu warm für eine Winterpause, oder?


----------



## badbushido (5. Dezember 2007)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> juhuuuuu, der Fred kommt wieder nach oben...
> Ist doch eigentlich viel zu warm für eine Winterpause, oder?




Keine Angst, in Kürze gehts weiter.


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2007)

...und wie man sieht fängt's wieder ganz unten an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2007)

zingel schrieb:


> ...und wie man sieht fängt's wieder ganz unten an




Weihnachten ist ein Arbeitstag wie jeder andere


----------



## tifreak (25. Dezember 2007)

Eine schöne Bescherung hast du uns da aber geschickt 

Und das radel hat auch die eine oder andere Bescherung parat - siehe Schweissnaht-Einbrand am Trettlagergehäuse 

Na Ja - bis heute hats ja gehalten 

SO long Ömer


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Dezember 2007)

und von wegen Weinachten, es ist ja gar nichts Weiss auf dem Photo.
Wo ist der Schnee ! 
da liegt Betrug in der Luft !!!!!

gruss aus Güllen und happy new year


----------



## badbushido (27. Dezember 2007)

Habe heute etwas *scharfes* im Schnee entdeckt


----------



## roesli (27. Dezember 2007)

Saaaaaaa........!!!!!


----------



## badbushido (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## badbushido (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## badbushido (27. Dezember 2007)

*Salsa 1983*
Rahmennummer SM031
Fillet brazed
Grösse 23
13.7 kg


tubing spec:

Ishiwata 1 x .7 x 1 top tube
Tange 1.2x .9 x1.2 down tube
Columbus .9 x .6 x .9 seat tube
Reynolds 531 16 x .9 seat stays
Reynolds 531 chainstays
Tange. steerer and unicrown blades (very rare and
hard to come by back then)


Vorbau Salsa
Lenker Stahl
Steuersatz Shimano 600 HP-6207
OGK Griffe
Cinelli Unicanitor
SR Laprade, ø27,0mm schwarz
Sattelschnellspanner Campagnolo modified
Kurbelgarnitur Shimano 600 EX New Triple FC-6206 180mm
Pedalen Shimano PD-GX10
Cantis Shimano BR-AT50
Hebel Shimano BL-AT50
Naben Shimano Deore XT HB-MN72 Hochflansch , schwarz
Araya X7
Reifen Swallow Mountaineer
Shimano 600 Schraubkranz 6-fach
Kettenwechsler Shimano Deore XT RD-M700
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT FD-M700
Daumenhebel Shimano Deore XT SL-M700


----------



## Cycleshark (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (27. Dezember 2007)

Salsa. So schön.

Bisher hab ich erst zwei dieser wunderbaren Rahmen live gesehen und nur wenige mehr auf Fotos. Schade, dass sie nicht mehr gewürdigt werden. Schade auch, dass Ross heute hauptsächlich Gitarren baut...

Von ihm bin ich begeistert, seit ich sein "Taco Tuesday"-Rezept im Move gelesen hatte. Der Mensch konnte nicht nur Rahmen bauen, er weiss auch das Leben abseits der Stollenreifen zu geniessen und hat eine symathische Portion Humor!


----------



## zingel (27. Dezember 2007)

*huch! *...genau derselbe ist heute auch an mir vorbeigerast


----------



## singlestoph (28. Dezember 2007)

hmmmmm

am sonntg bin ich dem napf und willisau gefährlich nahe gekommen

auch classic, auch offroadfähig wenn auch nicht für fattyres ....











badbushido hab ich da auch gesehen, besser gesagt er hat mich gesehe .... bild hab ich keins gemacht....

s


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

Heute war ich wieder in der Höhe, in der Hoffnung dass mir wieder so etwas heisses wie das Salsa vor die Linse springt.


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

Während ich Ausschau hielt, huschte hinter mir ein unbekanntes Exemplar durch.

Entwischt!


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

Schliesslich entdeckte ich doch noch ein Exemplar, das an einem sonnigen Plätzchen rastete.
Was glitzerte da gehimnisvoll in der Sonne?






Ein edles Erz!






Aus'm County


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

*Marin Team Titanium*
1989
Ident# 2124
GrÃ¶sse 23â
10.9 kg
Gabel Tange Straight Blade

Vorbau ITM Titanium
Lenker Stahl
Steuersatz Shimano Deore DX
Griffe Moosgummi
Sattel Avocet Racing 1
SattelstÃ¼tze American Classic Titan, Ã¸27,2mm
Kurbelgarnitur Cook Bros. Racing RSR
Felgen Mavic M231 CD
Gruppe Shimano Deore XT M732


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)




----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

Und wie es gekommen war, zog es wieder von dannen...


----------



## badbushido (29. Dezember 2007)

*Das Bike habe ich übrigens von einem Kumpel geschenkt gekriegt.*  

*Merci und Prosit Neujahr!*


----------



## zingel (29. Dezember 2007)

badbushido schrieb:


> Während ich Ausschau hielt, huschte hinter mir ein unbekanntes Exemplar durch.
> 
> Entwischt!




*von huschen kann da nicht die Rede sein 

*...war eher ein *Keuchen!  *


er kam direkt Richtung Oberänzi...


----------



## zingel (29. Dezember 2007)

es handelt sich jedoch nur um ein
*MountainCycle Rumble*













...


----------



## zingel (29. Dezember 2007)

*The Gedöns...*


















*naja ...auch von mir Es guet's neus!*


----------



## tifreak (30. Dezember 2007)

Allen Jägern und Sammlern hier drin wünsch ich auch einen Guten Start ins 2008 !

Postet weiter solche Prachtstücke von Bikes und Abgängen 

Stefan - dein neues Trikot wird hervorragend zum Helm passen -  


Cu on the Trails


----------



## Deleted 101478 (30. Dezember 2007)

bikespammer schrieb:


> und von wegen Weinachten, es ist ja gar nichts Weiss auf dem Photo.
> Wo ist der Schnee !
> da liegt Betrug in der Luft !!!!!
> 
> gruss aus Güllen und happy new year



ciao Chrigel

"ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil"
super Aufnahmen !   

wünsch euch in Wilifow en guete Rutsch ins 008


----------



## badbushido (2. Januar 2008)

Kleines Update

Marin Team Titanium neu mit Röllelivorbau und Titanlenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2008)

*Juhuiiii!*

die Klassikgemeinde in Willisau ist aus dem Häuschen! ...Nachwuchsprobleme gehören der Vergangenheit!!!







die glücklichen Eltern von *Frederik *sind...

... *Katrin*, von der man hier bestimmt noch hören wird...

...und unser allseits bekannter *Draufgänger Frank*




*alles Gute!!!!!*


----------



## Singletrail (14. Februar 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Kleines Update
> 
> Marin Team Titanium neu mit Röllelivorbau und Titanlenker.



Ahh, endlich mal was nicht davonrostet...


----------



## Singletrail (14. Februar 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *Juhuiiii!*
> 
> die Klassikgemeinde in Willisau ist aus dem Häuschen! ...Nachwuchsprobleme gehören der Vergangenheit!!!
> 
> ...



Den jungen Eltern alles Gute, dem jungen Biker natürlich auch!






Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt!

PS. Gibt es eigentlich auch Retro-Dreiräder?

Wenn nicht - Litespeed halt mal 2003 eines aus Titanium gemacht..


----------



## Odyssee (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser thread ist der Hammer und müßte eigentlich im BBC Style ala "Planet Bike" verfilmt werden! Herrlich sowas zu entdecken. Hat mir einen Nachmittag Freude bereitet alles aufzuarbeiten.

Ich hoffe das unermüdliche Forscherteam bereitet sich schon wieder auf neue Jagdszenen und deren wissenschaftlich korrekte Dokumentation vor.

Weidmanns Heil
odyssee


----------



## zingel (19. Februar 2008)

*...stay tuned!*


----------



## zingel (12. März 2008)

*es wurde investiert!*

*Unsere neue Begleiterin hört auf den Namen GX100 und kann fast alles, was an 
der Sony vermisst wurde. Ihre wichtigsten Eigenschaften:*

_- alle Einstellungen manuell
- schneller Autofokus
- 24mm Weitwinkel
- 2.3 Bilder pro Sekunde bis Karte voll
- Makro bis 1cm
...und das Wichtigste: Adaptergewinde für optisches Spielzeug _











*Damit sie auch die härtesten Expeditionen übersteht, wurde ihr ein Pelicase spendiert... *


----------



## tifreak (12. März 2008)

( Fangejubel )

Jetzt gehts looos! Jetzt gehts loohoos!!

 

Wir sind gespannt!!!!

He Zingel - Bodensee-Titan-Treffen- bist Du ev. dabei??

Gruss Tom


----------



## zingel (12. März 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> Bodensee-Titan-Treffen- bist Du ev. dabei??



wann ist es denn?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. März 2008)

hurra der Willisau Tread ist wieder da und es wurde aufgerüstet !

Weidmannsheil !!

grüsse aus der Ostschweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (13. März 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> wann ist es denn?



... genau! 

ciao
flo


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324282


----------



## ZeFlo (13. März 2008)

danke!

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (15. März 2008)

*eine Spur!*





*...wurde natürlich verfolgt!*


----------



## zingel (15. März 2008)

*ein Yetiiiii!!!!*












*...und zwar ein Altbekanter*


----------



## zingel (15. März 2008)

*Yeti FRO 1988 Landshark*





*Specs

Frame: 	rostender Stahl, Simplex Ausfaller
Fork: 	ditto, Campagnolo Ausfaller 
Rims: 	Araya RM 25
Hubs: 	Bullseye
Spokes: 	DT 3x
Tires: 	Tioga Farmer Johns Cousin
Pedals: 	Shimano M730
Crank: 	Bullseye
Chain: 	Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: 	Shimano
Bottom Bracket: 	Bullseye
Front Derailleur: 	Shimano M730
Rear Derailleur: 	Shimano M730
Shifters: 	Shimano M730
Grips: 	GT BMX
Handlebars: 	Grove Hammerhead
Stem: 	Grove Hammerhead
Headset: 	Tange BMX
Brake: 	Shimano M730
Levers: 	Magura
Saddle: 	Turbo
Seat Post: 	Shimano M730
Quick release: 	Campagnolo
Colors: 	Landshark Custom
Size (c/c): 	48cm
Serial #:	739*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. März 2008)

es Grüsst
DrZingl


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

wurden die lackverpflichtungen respektiert ? was ein schöner zweieiiger zwilling meines fros...  aber kommt zeit kommt rad. schön gemacht auf jeden fall beide


----------



## zingel (15. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wurden die lackverpflichtungen respektiert ?



natürlich!


----------



## bsg (16. März 2008)

aus welchem keller hast du denn das ding schon wieder gehoben ?!?


----------



## zingel (16. März 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *...und zwar ein Altbekanter*


----------



## elsepe (16. März 2008)

als ausländer habt ihr doch ein fehlerguthaben was deutsche rechtschreibung angeht. ausserdem wer liest bei diesen bildern noch text?


----------



## roesli (24. März 2008)

Nettes Yeti in einem wie bei Euch Willisauern gewohnt fantastischen Zustand  

...aber so richtig neidisch bin ich auf die Ricoh! 

Ähja, nachdem ich das andere Thema auch noch gelesen hab: Ist das Yeti tatsächlich das von Fres? Dann ist aber die Restauration wirklich gut gelungen! - Wie wurde denn der Lack wieder restauriert? - Und wer besitzt's denn nun?


----------



## felixdelrio (24. März 2008)

Wie immer sehr sehr geschmackvoll!


----------



## zingel (24. März 2008)

roesli schrieb:


> Ähja, nachdem ich das andere Thema auch noch gelesen hab: Ist das Yeti tatsächlich das von Fres? Dann ist aber die Restauration wirklich gut gelungen! - Wie wurde denn der Lack wieder restauriert? - Und wer besitzt's denn nun?



I'm the owner   ...und ja, es ist das von Fres.

Der Rahmen hatte überall Rostläufe unterm Lack, da aus unerklärlichen Gründen  die Grundierung vergessen wurde. Diese hab ich dann partiell rausgeschliffen und mit Rostschutz grundiert. Danach kam ein Klarlack drauf, damit ich mehr Spielraum zum Planschleifen hatte. Dann liess ich beim Autolackierer die vier Farben anmischen und kaufte mir eine Airbrush (wollte ich schon immer) und glich die grundierten Stellen an. Zum Schluss kam nochmals eine Schicht Klarlack. Nun sind immerhin noch zwei Drittel original.

In USA komplett neu machen lassen kam für mich nicht in Frage, solange man den originalen erhalten kann.


----------



## andy1 (24. März 2008)

sauber gemacht, Respekt! 
Da ist auch die IG-Kette egal 
Ich favorisiere ja auch noch die ganz alten Kabelhänger mit denen man noch ganz individuell einstellen konnte 
und feine Reifchen sind dran!

Die Fotos sind ein Traum - schon mit der Neuen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (24. März 2008)

wenn du schon alles da hast waere es nicht schoener die hammerhead anzugleichen, an den restlichen hammermaessigen lack


----------



## zingel (24. März 2008)

thx for compliments!




andy1 schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind ein Traum - schon mit der Neuen gemacht?



yep  




andy2 schrieb:


> wenn du schon alles da hast waere es nicht schoener die hammerhead anzugleichen, an den restlichen hammermaessigen lack



hab lange drüber nachgedacht wie ich die Bullseye und LVE lackieren soll. Aber da meines Wissens nur Rahmen und Gabel in Landshark Lackierung angeboten wurden, wär für mich der Repaint zu offensichtlich gewesen.


----------



## Edelziege (24. März 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> I'm the owner   ...und ja, es ist das von Fres.
> 
> Der Rahmen hatte überall Rostläufe unterm Lack, da aus unerklärlichen Gründen  die Grundierung vergessen wurde. Diese hab ich dann partiell rausgeschliffen und mit Rostschutz grundiert. Danach kam ein Klarlack drauf, damit ich mehr Spielraum zum Planschleifen hatte. Dann liess ich beim Autolackierer die vier Farben anmischen und kaufte mir eine Airbrush (wollte ich schon immer) und glich die grundierten Stellen an. Zum Schluss kam nochmals eine Schicht Klarlack. Nun sind immerhin noch zwei Drittel original.
> 
> In USA komplett neu machen lassen kam für mich nicht in Frage, solange man den originalen erhalten kann.



Moin Zingel,

finde ich klasse, diese Herangehensweise! Da wird leider zu oft gesündigt. Das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, aber ich finde einen Originallack mit Macken eigentlich immer schöner als Neulack oder gar Pulverung. Von der Erhaltung klassischer Substanz mal abgesehen...
Auch der Rest des Rades ist sehr gelungen!

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## zingel (25. April 2008)

*wrooooam....*






*...was'n das für einer???*


----------



## zingel (25. April 2008)

*Specialized Stumpjumper 1981 *

Specialized *#75*  





*Specs

Frame: 	CrMo 
Fork : 	CrMo
Rims: 	Araya 7X
Hubs: 	Suzue, sealed bearring
Spokes: 	D.T. Stainless 3x
Tires: 	Panaracer
Pedals: 	MKS BMX
Crank: 	TA
Chain: 	unknown
Rear Cogs: 	unknown
Bottom Bracket: 	unknown
Front Derailleur: 	Suntour AR
Rear Derailleur: 	Suntour AR
Shifters: 	Suntour Mighty
Grips: 	Oakley
Handlebars: 	Specialized CrMo
Stem: 	Specialized
Headset: 	Specialized
Brake: 	Mafac Tandem
Levers: 	Tommaselli Racer
Saddle: 	Avocet 
Seat Post: 	LaPrade
Colors: 	blue
Size (c/c): 	55cm
Serial #: 	T1J0075*


----------



## Kint (25. April 2008)

sau-ber.........




schickes radl, und das foto ist der hammer....richtig schön getroffen und die seele des bikes eingefangen:


----------



## rasaldul (25. April 2008)

au geil, dank diesem thread finde ich auch langsam an den bikes der früh/mitt-80er-phase gefallen


----------



## felixdelrio (25. April 2008)

Lo-Tech in seiner schönsten Form. Respekt!


----------



## bsg (25. April 2008)

Wo hast Du das Ding schon wieder her ?!? Kaum zu glauben ... Wann gibts das Museum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (27. April 2008)

...aus dem *Boulder Cyclesport-Shop*


----------



## Effendi Sahib (3. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> sau-ber.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2008)

gottfrietstutznochemol
 das isch den geil das spezli


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

*da ja manche vor allem geil auf die Ricoh sind... sie wurde getuned!  *






*Das Teil nennt sich FC-E9 und ist viel schwerer und grösser als die Kamera selbst * 










*auf dem Sensor schaut's dann in etwa so aus...*




*
Gruess Stef*


----------



## zingel (19. Mai 2008)

*für's Familienalbum*  




*...so geht das!*


----------



## bsg (20. Mai 2008)

Da muss Deine Frau aber noch einen anderen Helm aufsetzen ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Link (20. Mai 2008)

Ich finds herrlich. Schön wenn ihr eure freie Zeit gemeinsam auf dem Rad verbingen könnt. Den kleinen Racker scheint das offensichtlich aber nicht zu beeindrucken.


----------



## Radlerin (20. Mai 2008)

Der ist bestimmt bockig, weil er keinen passenden KLEIN-Kinderanhänger "fahren" kann.


----------



## andy2 (20. Mai 2008)

ne der ist vor langeweile eingeschlafen weil mama und papa keinen wiesmann gekauft haben und er so nie ins gelaende kommt wo der fun ist;-)


----------



## CarstenB (20. Mai 2008)

ich glaub ja nicht, dass das auf dem bild der zingel samt familie ist. oder hab ich da was verpasst? nee, so alt ist der nicht...

wir hatten zeitweise 3 so zwerge auf bwz am rad (auch klein natuerlich). 2 im anhaeger und eins vorne im sitz. ist im gelaende dann allerdings nicht mehr so dolle...

carsten


----------



## zingel (21. Mai 2008)

nööö, das bin nicht ich  


zingel schrieb:


> *YEAH! ...I'm Frank!*



...ich bin der kleinere, dickere


----------



## CarstenB (21. Mai 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> ...ich bin der kleinere, dickere



lag mir auf der zunge aber ich hab's mir nett wie ich bin verkniffen 

carsten


----------



## zingel (21. Mai 2008)

jaja...


----------



## zingel (3. Juni 2008)

*während einigen Stunden machte sich hier ein ganz eigenartiges Grüppchen breit*


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. Juni 2008)

na jaa, 
warum denn dieser aussterbenden Spezies 
nicht eine Plattform bieten!
 hmmmmmm
mein Spezi Rot ist schöner


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *während einigen Stunden machte sich hier ein ganz eigenartiges Grüppchen breit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (4. Juni 2008)

Oh Mann, wenn Ihr jetzt auch noch Eure "Rote Renner" Sammlung hier auflistet reicht das Wort dekadent kaum aus.

Nebenfrage: Im oben zitierten Bild, sind das etwa in Folie gewickelte Heuballen im Hintergrund? Wenn ja, wo ist dann die Zapfwelle am Ferrari?


----------



## Kruko (4. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wenn Ihr jetzt auch noch Eure "Rote Renner" Sammlung hier auflistet reicht das Wort dekadent kaum aus.



 

Aber schöne Autos sind es trotzdem. Die Alten sogar mehr als die Neuen


----------



## zingel (4. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nebenfrage: Im oben zitierten Bild, sind das etwa in Folie gewickelte Heuballen im Hintergrund?


yep! vergoren lieben's die Kühe!




gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Alten sogar mehr als die Neuen


...wie immer


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. Juni 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber schöne Autos sind es trotzdem. Die Alten sogar mehr als die Neuen


----------



## zingel (13. Juni 2008)

*es ist was zugeflogen!*










*sogar die Papiere hat er mitgebracht...*





*Auslieferung 11. Februar 1987 ...ein ganz früher!*

Kurzer Input: Gegründet wurde Merlin Metalworks im Oktober 1986 und begann erstmal eine 200er Serie für Marin zu schweissen. Wohl um zu Geld zu kommen. Der obige Rahmen stammt aus dieser Serie und hat die Nummer 164. Merlin begann erst 1988 mit der eigenen Produktion. Da er durch die Hintertüre rausverkauft wurde trägt er standesgemäss keine Marin Decals *...aber streng gesehen ist's ein Marlin.*


*...der hat's verzapft!*





Mit *1535g *ist der Rahmen ein richtiges Leichtgewicht und will natürlich auch entsprechend aufgebaut werden! 
...aber keinesfalls auf Kosten der Qualität!


*mal schauen ob sich da was findet...*






*ja genau, jetzt erlebt ihr mal die Entstehung bis hin zur Auswilderung*


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *es ist was zugeflogen!*


 



zingel schrieb:


> *ja genau, jetzt erlebt ihr mal die Entstehung bis hin zur Auswilderung*



da freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf !



zingel schrieb:


>


dieses foto wird auf die festplatte gezogen, falls die liebste mal anfragt, ob ich nicht schon genug teile gehortet habe


----------



## zingel (13. Juni 2008)

wenn du wüsstest...  







*...und los geht's:*
(in kleinen Schritten)



Die American Classic ist schon versprochen, da gibt's nur eine Alternative: *IRD Post, 360g*





*Selle San Marco Concor, 364g* ..ein sehr bequemer Rennradsattel.


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2008)

...

*neu gelagert*, die rote Dichtlippe musste ich beim alten aus- und beim neuen wieder einbauen, sonst hätt's böses Blut gegeben.

*Lager 34g/Paar, Ti-Welle 120g*








*und wenn wir schon bei Lagern sind... damals wie heute: KING*

*KING Headset, 105g*


----------



## Biff (14. Juni 2008)

was sind den das für Lager? 34g das Paar? Die 6003 2RS (Klein) wiegen 39g (das Stück). Ist den der Unterschied so groß?
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2008)

es sind 6903er 

Bei den zweckentfremdeten Hydraulikrohren aus der Flugzeugindustrie hatten sie nur begrenzten Spielraum und nahmen für das Tretlagergehäuse das gleiche Rohr wie für den Hauptrahmen. Desshalb mussten sie auf kleinere Lager ausweichen.


----------



## CarstenB (14. Juni 2008)

schoen, bin neugierig wie es weiter geht  

interessant, dass sie anfang 87 schon die aufkleber alle hatten aber sie noch nicht "in serie" benutzt haben. kannst du irgendwelche unterschiede zur nr. 90 und zu ashok's nr. 186 feststellen?

http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/marin_titanium_merlin_90.html

gruss, carsten


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2008)

Ob die Aufkleber von anfang an dran waren ist nicht sicher. Ich frag mal den Verkäufer. Der Falke auf der Visitenkarte schaut jedenfalls anders aus als die auf dem Rahmen.

bei Marin Nr.90 sind das Ober- und Unterrohr näher zusammen am Steuerrohr angeschweisst, das oben und unten aufgeweitet ist. Meins hat durchwegs den gleichen Durchmesser. Ausserdem hat es eine Hülse im Sattelrohr, bei meinem ist oben ein dickwandigeres Rohr angeschweisst.

Das 186er hat ein nach vorne aufgeweitetes Unterrohr - meins nicht. Es hat einen Flaschenöffner und beim Ausfallende ein zusätzliches Loch, dafür ist meins ein wenig schöner geschweisst  

Steht die Nr.90 nun auch im "Berner Keller" ?

GrueZ


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2008)

*ein weiteres Problem ...die Reifen!*

man hat viele, aber meist die falschen.

*mal schauen...*









buntes Zeugs, Smoke, *Z-Max *
*...alles zu neu!*









*Mythos... *auch zu neu ...und die Ritchey's sind alters-schwach









hier der perfekte Reifen! *ein Ground Control!* *...aber wieder mal nur einer *  

*genau wie der Farmer,* der sich aber sowieso nicht mit Falken vertragen würde.










*da war doch noch eine **Lieferung letzte Woche *

...noch in der Schachtel...










*Cousins* *...passen auch nicht,* da von 88 ...und *Verwandschaft zum Farmer *

...aber die *Timbuks* *sehen ein wenig aus wie der Ground Control* ...da lassen wir sogar den Jahrgang 89 gelten!



*Panaracer Timbuk II, 542g/Stk.*

...


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Juni 2008)

... mach mal 'nen rechtsschwenk zur wand mit dem kompressor 

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2008)

da steht nur mein Ergoracer ..ist zwar auch eingerostet aber nicht wirklich sehenswert.

...was du sehen möchtest ist ein Raum weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. Juni 2008)

...

weiter mit der Schaltzentrale...

*ohne Alternative...*



*XT 730er, 187g*


----------



## YoKris (16. Juni 2008)

Leck mich fett! Und wer hilft mir jetzt, meinen Mund wieder zu zubekommen!  

Fantastischer Ausgangspunkt Rahmen! 

Bezgl. der Ground Control; falls es Dir weiterhelfen könnte. Hab hier noch: 
Ground Control II 1.95 
Team Control 2.0
Team Master 2.1
Ground Master 1.95

Traumhaftes Projekt. Ich freu mich jetzt schon riesig auf die Bilder der ersten Flugstunde!  

//yo


----------



## zingel (16. Juni 2008)

bzgl. Ground Control würde mir nur einer mit dem kleinen gelben Logo weiterhelfen, aber Danke!  



*als Kettenwerfer* darf *der Originale *wieder ran...




*XT 730, 110g*


----------



## zingel (16. Juni 2008)

*ich hab mal alles abgelichtet was da ist ...damit's nicht zu langweilig wird.*





*600 Rennrad, 202g* ...das Tuning Schaltwerk zur 730er Gruppe






*730, 519g* ...leicht, stabil, Cook reissen






*730er Blätter, 159g*






*730, 44g*






*Ti Kurbelschrauben, 16g*






*Marchisio Alu RR, 306g* ...deutlich leichter als Stahl






*WTB, vo: 163g, hi: 242g* ...besser geht nicht, der KING von damals






*DT 2.0/1.8/2.0, 410g
Nippel Alu, 22g*






*American Classic, 116g*






*Magura, 318g* ...perfekte Ergonomie!






*McMahon, 164g* 



*weiteres wird in den nächsten Wochen erwartet...*


----------



## CarstenB (16. Juni 2008)

gab's 87 echt schon schwarze alu nippel und dt comps?

Carsten


----------



## zingel (16. Juni 2008)

ja, hab ich bei Gerd Schraner abgeklärt. Die Rennradjungs hatten die schon sehr früh.


----------



## zingel (17. Juni 2008)

*hier auch zu sehen bei einem 88er...*


----------



## rasaldul (17. Juni 2008)

erneut ein   nach willisau, erinnert mich dran dass ich mich mal um meines kümmern muss.

interessant die gabel an dem 88er, keine koski sondern eine tange. die gleiche kam mit meinem merlin.


----------



## Boulder (17. Juni 2008)

... und angenehmer Preis!


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir ein  

Dieser Thread ist absolute Pflichtlektüre und immerwieder schön etwas neues/altes zu sehen . 

Was mir gerade auffällt , ist das an dem Marin Titanium doch tatsächlich Araya RM 20 Felgen verbaut ist - schon witzig , da diese hier doch oftmals verschmäht werden

Und bitte *MEHR* aus Willisau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. Juni 2008)

sehr sehr schön ! ich liebe bikes mit dem M... Marin, Mantis, Manitou, Merlin, MG,....

da du ja gerade dabei bist viele foto´s zu machen, wäre es unverschämt, dich zu bitten, mal nach rechts links oben unten oder auch ein zwei räume weiter zu gehen und fotos vom gt zu machen???   mein em ende naht und ich würde gerne die aufklebergeschichte angehen....  

thx und noch viel spaß beim teileausderlade ziehen...


----------



## zingel (29. Juni 2008)

*mein PC zuckt nicht mehr ...tot!* 

*nun halt wieder mit Notebook, 15" Widescreen und Touchpad* 


zum Glück hat die Datensicherung gestern Abend alles einwandfrei gefressen, sonst müsste ich den grünen Hopper nochmal zum Shooting aufbieten...





...


----------



## zingel (29. Juni 2008)

*hab noch ein Felgenpaar gefunden...*




*Araya RM20, 504g*












Gabel und Vorbau folgen demnächst...


----------



## zingel (5. Juli 2008)

*puhh!* diese Hitze heute...





*nanu..?*





*...dieser scheint imun!* ...womöglich aufgrund der Strahlenschutzkappe..?







*gemeinsam *dem Gipfel entgegen..










*der erste* Aufstieg geschafft!





...oben *angekommen!*





*"der Ausblick"*





*....und die Abfahrt!*









morgen gibt's Regen


----------



## badbushido (5. Juli 2008)

War heute eigentlich *offizieller Yeti Ride Day* ?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2008)

Geil!


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Juli 2008)

er händ echt soviel stil
 wietermache
das  isch einfach e freud


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2008)

wie immer: toller style und super fotografiert


----------



## zingel (7. Juli 2008)

*Hurra!* es ist ein grosses Packet zurückgekommen! 



*IBIS Vorbau ...50mm kürzer ...30g leichter* 





*IBIS Type II*








bei der wurde nicht's weg- sondern was angelötet.. ..?

*der Schweisser, bzw. Löter kann stolz sein!*





*...nun aber ab zum Lackierer!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (7. Juli 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *IBIS Vorbau ...50mm kürzer ...30g leichter*



Wusste gar nicht dass Damenräder zu diesem Thread zugelassen sind


----------



## zingel (7. Juli 2008)

...ich leg dir das Mittelstück beiseite, falls du mal einen verlängern lassen willst


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2008)

*Der Lackierer hatte gestern was für mich!* 


*IBIS Vorbau 100mm, 209g

IBIS Gabel mit eingelötetem Vorbauschaft, 975g*



dann kamen noch...

*XT 730 Pedale, 369g*

*Ti Lenker, 168g*



und die untaugliche McMahon Bremse wich einer...

*Suntour XC Rollercam, 232g*






*fixfertig aufgebaut wiegt es nun 10.7kg *


*und so schaut's aus...*













*ausgewildert wird wenn die Sonne scheint*


----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2008)

Geil . Da muss aber noch ein weisser Turbo drauf ;-).


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2008)

der müsste grau sein, die Farbe nennt sich "Signalgrau"


----------



## BlitzAhoi (12. Juli 2008)

Ik mut seggen, de Ruppmaschin süht gaut ut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (12. Juli 2008)

Grau wird er von selbst ;-).


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2008)

*mit Bernard Hinault (der früher mal weiss war)...*





*...gar nicht so schlecht!*


----------



## bsg (13. Juli 2008)

So ungefähr meinte ich es . Das Grau sollte noch etwas gleichmässiger sein (oder der Rest vom Rad etwas eingeschlammt) *g*.


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (13. Juli 2008)

Salut, so eins könnte auch gehen
Philippe


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2008)

Alles neuer als 1987 fällt weg. Live wirkt der Schwarze am schönsten.


----------



## Tommi74 (13. Juli 2008)

Gab es denn 1987 schon schwarze speichennippel?

Aber...traumhaft schön das Rad !!


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Gab es denn 1987 schon schwarze speichennippel?


ja


----------



## euphras (15. Juli 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> naja, wenn sonst niemand etwas sagt *...schönes Bike!*








Ja, traumhaft, ich habe mal Ende der Achtziger so ein 24/26er C´dale gesehen, das hat mir glatt die Schuhe ausgezogen. Alte Cannondales sind einfach traumhaft, ...und dann erst diese Bremsen im Dialog mit Alu _dünkelwaldgrün metallique_....

*hach*

*schwelg*

sorry, bin leider erst durch den C´dale thread auf das Bike aufmerksam geworden


----------



## badbushido (15. Juli 2008)

Heute war Ausfahrt angesagt mit 
*K-MAN*


----------



## badbushido (15. Juli 2008)

Zuerst gings flott voran, Zingel war guter Dinge.






Sogar auf K-MAN's Gesicht zeigten sich Anzeichen von körperlicher Anstrengung.






Schliesslich zog Zingel gnadenlos davon.






Mit Urgewalt stampfte er in seinen Marchisio Antrieb und trieb sein filigranes Merlin voran.






Alles deutete auf einen perfekten Tag hin.






Doch es kam wie es kommen musste.
Einmal mehr führte übertriebener Leichtbauwahn zum abrubten Ende einer tollen Fahrt.






*Darum vertraue ich auf gute alte reliable US-Technologie nach dem Motto heavy and strong can't go wrong *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (15. Juli 2008)

Bis Zingel sein Titan Juwel wieder zusammengeflickt hat gibt es hier ein kleines Yeti update (neu period correct).






















Sorry für den Panaracer hinten, aber der Farmer Johne musste kurz vor der Fahrt ausgetauscht werden, da es mir bei der letzten Fahrt ganze Stollen ausgerissen hatte.


----------



## badbushido (15. Juli 2008)

Und dann gibt es da noch seinen Kollegen, der auch schon länger darauf wartet ins richtige Licht gerückt zu werden.
Da ich eine eher ungeduldige Natur bin, hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.






























Sorry für die Flasche


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2008)




----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2008)

Was hats denn erwischt ? Die Achse ?


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2008)

die eingeklebten Lager haben sich aus dem gummigen Tretlagergehäuse gelöst ...ist halt kein KLEIN


----------



## bsg (15. Juli 2008)

Tja, da muss wohl eine Menge Loctite drauf und ganz sanfte Behandlung ;-).


----------



## newsboy (15. Juli 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> die eingeklebten Lager haben sich aus dem gummigen Tretlagergehäuse gelöst ...ist halt kein KLEIN



das ist doch nichts für dich! darf ich dich erlösen? 

gruess a.


----------



## CarstenB (15. Juli 2008)

wenn das mal kein montagefehler war... bei meinen halten die prima.

nagut, ich fahr auch nicht damit 

Carsten


----------



## badbushido (15. Juli 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> das ist doch nichts für dich! darf ich dich erlösen?
> 
> gruess a.



Meine Rede!
Habe ich schon vor dem Kauf gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2008)

sanfte Behandlung? ...wie langweilig!


----------



## newsboy (15. Juli 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Meine Rede!
> Habe ich schon vor dem Kauf gesagt!



da war meine nächstenliebe mal grösser als meine sucht... und dann das.


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2008)




----------



## BonelessChicken (16. Juli 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> die eingeklebten Lager haben sich aus dem gummigen Tretlagergehäuse gelöst ...ist halt kein KLEIN



Gab es bei diesen frühen Merlins noch keine Nuten für Sprengringe innen im Gehäuse vor dem Lager, welche es genau davor bewahren sollten?

Falls nicht, würden doch diese ActionTec Teile helfen, mit denen man die Lager über die Achse zumindest von aussen fixieren kann?


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2008)

*Gestern hatte man voll den Durchblick!!* (durch's Tretlager )






...also gings Heute nochmal ans Eigemachte! ...leider ohne K-Man und den Yeti


*Gesetze wurden überschritten...*





*...und extreme Steigungen bewältigt!*





*und nicht das einer denkt ich hätte den Rest geschoben ... *





*von da kam ich her...*





*nochmal ein Blick zurück..*





*zwischendurch mal was für's Auge..*





*und gleich wieder weiter..*





*durch Moorgebiete*









*YEAH! ...das Teil rockt!!*





*....das auch!*








und nun zum Bike...


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2008)

*Merlin Mountain 1987*

*10.6kg*






*Parts...
- Ibis Type II Fork and Stem
- M730 Shifters, front Derailleur, front Brake
- Marchisio Aluminium Cassette
- Magura Levers
- IRD Seatpost
- Rollercam Brake (back)
- King Headset
- WTB Hubs
- RM20 Rims
- American Classic Skewers
- Ti Bars
- ODI Mushrooms
- Concor Saddle
...*


































*nun mit Segeringen gesichert...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (16. Juli 2008)

schoenes rad, schoene bilder - aber das ist ja nichts neues 

hast du nuten in die welle gemacht? garnicht weit weg von dir schlummern aekschentek spindle collars 

gruess, carsten


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> schoenes rad, schoene bilder - aber das ist ja nichts neues
> 
> hast du nuten in die welle gemacht? garnicht weit weg von dir schlummern aekschentek spindle collars
> 
> gruess, carsten



*thx!* ..die Nuten waren schon drin, ich hatte sie nur ignoriert.

GrueZ


----------



## armin-m (16. Juli 2008)

Was für ein geniales Rad! 

Ich liebe diesen Thread - Wo ihr nur immer diese alten Schätze herzieht...


----------



## andy1 (17. Juli 2008)

Gar nicht zu selten frage ich mich wie die Reaktionen sind wenn Du auf die Spezies der Kantenklatscher und Alleberge-Radler triffst 


Evtl. ist Willisau auch einfach zu entlegen für eine Spezies jenseits von Yeti- und Merlinclassicus etc.


----------



## zingel (17. Juli 2008)

bei uns gibt's keine Kanten und folglich auch keine Klatscher. Die gröbsten Fully's die sich hierher verirren sind vom Kaliber eines Scott Spark's 

...ist also nicht so dramatisch


----------



## v8mercedes (17. Juli 2008)

vielen dank für die ständig neuen, suuuuuuuuper bilder

wahnsinns gegend, dieses willisau

ein genuss diesen fred zu lesen


----------



## zingel (18. Juli 2008)

BonelessChicken schrieb:


> Gab es bei diesen frühen Merlins noch keine Nuten für Sprengringe innen im Gehäuse vor dem Lager, welche es genau davor bewahren sollten?



nein, im Tretlagergehäuse sind nur die Passungen für die Lager.


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

...


----------



## elsepe (5. August 2008)

zum einheizen ein leerpost? die augen sind auf den willisau fred gerichtet.....


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

*zwei Yetis auf Reisen 
...zum EBM 2008!*



*
Am vergangenen Freitag an einem Schweizer Bahnhof 

...vor lauter Übermotivation viel zu früh dran, war "Warten" angesagt.








Eine hervorragende Übersicht! 







auch für die Yetis.. 







Raus aus dem Überlandbummler und rein in den Schnellzug nach Basel..






manche hatten etwas Angst und verkrochen sich lieber






In Basel aber schon wieder voll da!







und gleich weiter mit dem CityNightline







00.00 Uhr ...zeit zum Schlafen!







In Leipzig gab's Frühstück 







...und eine beeindruckende Athmosphäre







langsam drückte der Rucksack! 








In Chemnitz 

...50 Cent's für's sich selbst desinfizierende Klo bezahlt 

und eine geschlossene Flasche Cola gekauft.




dann gings weiter mit der dröhnenden Diesellock nach Olbernhau .

..die Häuser am Steckenrand wurden entegen unseren Befürchtungen allmählich wieder bewohnbarer - zum Glück!



Olbernhau 

...ein Ort wo die Zeit manchmal stehen bleibt..



zusammen mit zwei weiteren Bikern fuhren wir mit dem Bus rauf nach Seiffen. 

Was uns da erwartete war einfach unglaublich! ...wunderschön hergerichtete Häuser und unzählige Biker. 


Buchstäblich vom Regen in die Traufe ..in nur einer Stunde!



Die Waldtraut 7 hiess unsere beiden Schützlinge willkommen 




...und wies ihnen gleich ein passendes Stellplätzchen zu.





sie waren mit Jahrgang 88 die ältesten auf dem Gelände und interessierten sich demzufolge nicht so stark für den neumodischen Kram aus dem nahegelegenen Tschechien.














ein richtiges Familientreffen..





























dies gehört übrigens dem Herrn Lesewitz...










auch in unserem Hotel, der Benneliebschänke, fühlten wir uns wie Zuhause










Am Samstagabend, nach dem Yeti-Vortrag von Staabi und der witzigen Vorlesung von Henry Lesewitz gewann mein Landgesharktes noch den ersten Platz zum schönsten Bike! 




...eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass ein Toilettengrünes gewinnen würde.



vom Rennen am Sonntag hab ich zurzeit leider keine Bilder ...die werden aber noch nachgeliefert.



nur soviel vorab ...der Albino-Yeti hat's in der Classic Wertung auf's Podest geschafft!










...und die Regeneration wurde genossen!

der Vegetarier badbushido wollte einen Berg Zwiebeln mit Pommes






und ich nahm wie schon am Vortag das Roastbeef..




..ich bin halt einfach gestrickt. 



am Montag gings dann wieder zurück ins Schweizerland.*


*
In diesem Sinne nochmal ein dickes DANKE aus Willisau für die grossartige Organisation!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

elsepe schrieb:


> zum einheizen ein leerpost? die augen sind auf den willisau fred gerichtet.....



der wäre dafür gewesen, dass mein obiger Post auf der neuen Seite zuoberst kommt 

...falls man wie ich 25 Beiträge pro Seite anzeigt.


----------



## ZeFlo (5. August 2008)

... klasse wie immer  schön habt ihr's gehabt.

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (5. August 2008)

bei *www.masch-foto.de* hab ich mal die ersten Bilder geklaut...


*Yödi*







*ihn* kenn ich leider nicht







*Jörg*, der mit seinem Grifflosen Ritchey schon öfters im Bike auftrat 
und *zu Fuss *dem badbushido auf den dritten Rang verwiess 







*badbushido*











und *ich*




bei allen andern sieht diese Stelle viel extremer aus *..Gemeinheit!*


----------



## Don Trailo (5. August 2008)

*Bravi Ragazzi!!*


----------



## zingel (6. August 2008)

im Flickr bei Tino-Bino hab ich noch einen Zufallstreffer gefunden


*na? ..wer findet den Yeti?*






*hier ein Ausschnitt aus einem weiteren Bild der Serie..*



 


*auch Henry auf seinem "Indy Fab" hat's erwischt..*


----------



## tifreak (6. August 2008)

AHA
Dachte ich mir doch schon so manches mal , das der Gute Herr Lesewitz
ein ganz spezieller Typus ist!!

Schön zu wissen , das die Indys in gute Hände gelangen

@ Zingel: wo hat er es denn her - wie Du oder selbst gestrickt? 

(Ich mein natürlich das IndyFab, nich das Primal-Trickot )

Gruss tIFreak


----------



## zingel (7. August 2008)

da hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## THO (9. August 2008)

ja schön,das ihr die weite anreise auf euch genommen habt.
das vierradmobil sprang dann doch noch an.
welches toilettengrüne denn bitte?

gruß

thomas


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. August 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> AHA
> Dachte ich mir doch schon so manches mal , das der Gute Herr Lesewitz
> ein ganz spezieller Typus ist!!



Ja, ich find's auch komisch das er mit Dual Control fährt 

VG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (18. August 2008)

*IF IT AIN'T MOTO IT'S WORTHLESS!*


----------



## bsg (18. August 2008)

Das T-Shirt hab ich auch noch irgendwo. Ich will aber das Rad sehen .


----------



## zingel (18. August 2008)

*doch!* ...man sieht die Änlichkeit mit dem Peppaman auf dem Shirt.


----------



## zingel (31. August 2008)

*Obacht!* 

*Im schweizer Nationalpark* wurden drei *seltenste Vögel* gesichtet!!!! 

In *Extremsituationen *sollen sie in der Lage sein *138km und 4000hm in 10.10h* zurückzulegen!

...Bilder folgen


----------



## Radlerin (31. August 2008)

Ich glaub dir kein Wort! Beweise!


----------



## tifreak (1. September 2008)

BIIIIILLLDEEEEEEERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (2. September 2008)

*Beweise & Bilder* ...gibt's wenn ihr erratet wer heute einjährig wird


----------



## singlestoph (2. September 2008)

das ist etwas einfach


----------



## Radlerin (2. September 2008)

Hebbie börsdeh "Population in Willisau!". 

Und nu her mit die Bilder!


----------



## yödi777 (2. September 2008)

...ja Glückwunsch auch von der Waldtraut7 ! Und fetten Dank nochmal von meiner Seite für die lange- lange Anreise.

Ihr seid wahre Fans!!!


----------



## zingel (3. September 2008)

*so!* ...endlich gib't pigtschers 



*km5* ...alles voll easy 





*km10* ...fleissig am Überholen





*km110* ...soeben den Hammermann verprügelt!





*km130* ...ach sch**$$e da geht's noch weiter rauf 




...meine *fluchende Visage* *Bergabb *hätt ich zu gerne auf einem Foto, aber wie man sieht bestand die Strecke nur aus *Feldwegen*, zumindest aus Sicht der Fotografen. 


hier sieht man einen würdigen Zusammenschnitt der Strecke in vier Teilen von 2006...

Scuol - Val Müstair

Val Müstair - Livigno

Livigno - S-Chanf

S-Chanf - Scuol



*Fazit:* Schaltung und Bremsen waren Top! Marchisio Alu-Kranz kaum angebraucht, Lenker verbogen.



bleibt noch die Frage *"wo war der dritte Vogel?"*


----------



## zingel (14. September 2008)

endlich sind alle Fotos online!


----------



## zingel (14. September 2008)

ja, genau diese!


----------



## zingel (14. September 2008)

...


----------



## zingel (14. September 2008)

nun gibt's *Nachschlag vom EBM! *













































































GrueZ


----------



## 3cinos (14. September 2008)

*GEFÄLLT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (23. September 2008)

Habe mich mal bei der Rennerei in einer anderen Disziplin versucht.
Naja wer so früh auscheidet wird halt nur beim popeln im Hintergrund fotografiert 

Klassik? Mein Müsing Rennrad hat immerhin noch einen 1" King Steuersatz.

Hier sieht man die Jungs (und 1 Mädel) die es besser draufhatten

Unten rechts auf Videos 1. Clip klicken


----------



## versus (23. September 2008)

bei den regen-videos wird einem ganz fad...


----------



## zingel (24. September 2008)

badbushido schrieb:


> Naja wer so früh auscheidet wird halt nur beim popeln im Hintergrund fotografiert



don't wörry! der Wille war ja da!


----------



## Radlerin (24. September 2008)

Feine Bilder, zingel & badbushido!


----------



## zingel (28. September 2008)

frisch angekommen ...*the master shot's *in angemessener Grösse


----------



## versus (29. September 2008)

sehr coole bilder ! ! !


----------



## Hoerni (4. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> frisch angekommen ...*the master shot's *in angemessener Grösse




Meine Herren,

Ir seid schon die Coolsten, mit den Kisten Rennen zu fahren... Meine 10 Jahre alten Reifen haben bei ähnlichen Aktionen in den Alpen im Sommer haufenweise Stollenkaries gehabt und massive Snakebite Probleme... Respekt auch für Eure Stur--ähh Starrheit beim Heizen!! 

Cheers und weiter so, ich genieße Eure Bilder und Euren Einsatz - ich sehe Ihr seid im Namen des Herrn unterwewgs um das wahre Wort zu verbreiten! 

Hörni


----------



## zingel (11. Oktober 2008)

*die erste Lady!*














*Rundungen wohin das Auge reicht...*






*@ sun*














*cheersZ*


----------



## zingel (11. Oktober 2008)

achja, vergessen:

*Trimble X 1988 *aus Fiberglas, davon wurden etwa acht Stück gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (11. Oktober 2008)

*Sehr geiler Lack, und erst die LVE *


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. Oktober 2008)

Superbe, 
Philippe


----------



## felixdelrio (12. Oktober 2008)




----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder: RESPEKT!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> achja, vergessen:
> 
> *Trimble X 1988 *aus Fiberglas, davon wurden etwa acht Stück gemacht.



respekt, cooles teil! wie faehrt es sich denn?


----------



## bighit_fsr (12. Oktober 2008)

das war noch Pionierarbeit

geiles Teil, wär mir mal wieder zu schade zum fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylzdavis (12. Oktober 2008)

PORNO!
Der Lack ist ja sowas von geil...


----------



## CarstenB (12. Oktober 2008)

tolle restauration und 1a aufbau, wie immer. als alter anti-militarist kann ich camo aber gar nix abgewinnen. peace man 






willst du es wirklich fahren? bei deinem antritt haette ich sorgen, dass der rahmen schlapp macht...

hinten muss natuerlich noch die richtige bremse dran und ich glaube 88 ist noch der xt steuersatz mit gummikappe aktuell gewesen. ich hab ja immer was zu meckern 

gruss, carsten


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie immer Weltklasse Bilder danke für die Zeitreise


----------



## mini.tom (12. Oktober 2008)

sehr geiles teil - und die bilder erst 
respekt 
viel spaß damit 
mfg
tom


----------



## elsepe (12. Oktober 2008)

sehr tolles rad und auch etwas ungewöhnlicher

@carsten

auf das teil warte ich ja noch


----------



## zingel (12. Oktober 2008)

*Heute in den umliegenden Wäldern...*

























*Kiis's Geometrie passt tiptop 
...und der Rahmen wiegt übergewichtige 2.4kg - ist also recht steiff. Wiegetritt kein Problem.*


----------



## zingel (13. Oktober 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> hinten muss natuerlich noch die richtige bremse dran und ich glaube 88 ist noch der xt steuersatz mit gummikappe aktuell gewesen. ich hab ja immer was zu meckern



*die Hippies sind pingelig geworden!*

Die Kampftruppe stimmt aber in einzelnen Bereichen vollumfänglich zu. Eine 730er U-Brake sollte demnächst bei mir ankommen. Jedoch auch mit verkehrtem Logo. Ich glaub, die gabs damals noch gar nicht anders ...am X vom Firstflight und dem im MBA ist der Schriftzug auch verkehrt rum. Der Steuersatz hat keine Nr. und war ovp in ner 730er Schachtel - mhmmm..?


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2008)

...ach und *thx @all* für die Nettigkeiten! ..dann hab ich scheinbar einiges richtig gemacht


----------



## CarstenB (16. Oktober 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> *die Hippies sind pingelig geworden!*
> 
> Die Kampftruppe stimmt aber in einzelnen Bereichen vollumfänglich zu. Eine 730er U-Brake sollte demnächst bei mir ankommen. Jedoch auch mit verkehrtem Logo. Ich glaub, die gabs damals noch gar nicht anders ...am X vom Firstflight und dem im MBA ist der Schriftzug auch verkehrt rum. Der Steuersatz hat keine Nr. und war ovp in ner 730er Schachtel - mhmmm..?



 ich war schon immer pingelig 

der hp-m730 hat als obere abdeckung eine gummikappe, nicht metall. auf den fotos ist ja kaum was zu erkennen aber so wie der glaenzt ist es eher metall. dann muesste es der m735 sein (ab 1990). aaaaber, evtl. ist es ja ein uebergangsmodell... steht da wirklich nirgends die modellbezeichung und der monat und jahr code drauf?

gruss, carsten


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> ... steht da wirklich nirgends die modellbezeichung und der monat und jahr code drauf?


...leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (17. Oktober 2008)

der m730 hat unten auch eine gummi-dichtung die bei deinem fehlt. sieht wirklich wie ein m735 aus. skandal 

gruss, carsten

http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/Klein_photos/IMG_6127.jpg


----------



## zingel (17. Oktober 2008)




----------



## cdeger (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Modellbezeichnung müsste auf dem Konterring stehen, mein' ich.


my2ct


----------



## CarstenB (17. Oktober 2008)

cdeger schrieb:


> Die Modellbezeichnung müsste auf dem Konterring stehen, mein' ich.
> 
> 
> my2ct



dachte ich auch aber da steht nur shimano japan via. ich suche aber noch 

carsten


----------



## bertel (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Bezeichnung steht beim 735 auf der Unterseite der Kontermutter, beim 730 konnte ich nichts finden.

Gruss, Bertel


----------



## badbushido (16. November 2008)

Die Aktivitäten in diesem Thread sind bis auf Weiteres eingestellt


----------



## CarstenB (16. November 2008)

weichei 

gute besserung!

carsten


----------



## bsg (16. November 2008)

was soll denn dieser finger bedeuten ? häh ? die schweizer ... tzzz ...


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2008)

CarstenB schrieb:


> weichei
> 
> gute besserung!
> 
> carsten




... genau  

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

auch meinerseits gute besserung. ab freitag wird hier ohnehin wintereinbruch vorhergesagt, da wird es mit der pause nicht ganz so bitter...



edit fragt, ob der kleine auch so einen coolen gips haben will?


----------



## zingel (17. November 2008)

DER Kleine heisst Emma!

Bzgl. Finger ...solange du die Beträge bei eBay mit dem dicken Zweier eingibst, mach ich ein wenig Ferien fernab der Bucht


----------



## versus (17. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> DER Kleine heisst Emma!



komischer name für einen bub...


----------



## zingel (28. November 2008)

*neues Land entdeckt!*





womöglich entdeckt man da irgendwann mal was..?


----------



## tifreak (29. November 2008)

???????????????

Klär mal auf!!

Entweder sehr rostig oder gaaanz grobe Hammerschlagfarbe

Wobei der Aufkleber sieht sehr neu aus ???

Hast Du interesse an einem alten Shimano-Teile-Katalog( noch aus der Cilo-Zeit von Shimano-Schweiz, aber "nur" 1994/1995 )  ??

Anybody??

Gruss Tom


----------



## RemoteControl (29. November 2008)

ich würde mal tippen hier kommt ein RR
oder liege ich falsch?

neues land - asphalt?

und der aufkleber scheint mir eher fahrbahnmakierung zu sein 
wie auch immer schönes foto  fischauge oder ist da tatsächlich was gebogen?

ich bin gespannt

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (29. November 2008)

hat das vielleicht was mit herrn trimble zu tun?


----------



## zingel (29. November 2008)

*auch Brent hatte seine Finger im Spiel* ...aber ob der wirklich asphaltieren kann?


----------



## felixdelrio (29. November 2008)

Kestrel ...

Meine Arbeitsplatte in der Küche hat eine ähnliche Oberfläche.


----------



## verwurster (29. November 2008)

Bei mir klappt das laden ohne Probleme.

Wirklich ein verdammt schönes Fahrrad. Da lohnt sich jeder Ehekrach


----------



## felixdelrio (29. November 2008)

...


----------



## zingel (30. November 2008)

*immer wieder schön anzusehen!*

...der alte MXZ-Schriftzug, der vorwiegend den ersten Test-Bikes für Magazine und Händler vorbehalten war.


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2008)

En guete Rutsch!


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2008)

*Klein Timeline 1985-1989*

*Zuerst lesen*


----------



## badbushido (25. Dezember 2008)

*Dann geniessen!*

1985 Mountain Klein
1988 Pinnacle
1989 Top Gun

Aufnahmen vom "Mann mit der Bildharmonika"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (25. Dezember 2008)

sehr schoen, danke. das erste bild kannte ich noch nicht.

ein frohes fest noch und kommt gut rueber 

carsten


----------



## Edelziege (25. Dezember 2008)

Traumhaft!

Viele Grüße,
Georg


----------



## zingel (25. Dezember 2008)

*drei reinrassige Racekleins, noch fernab vom Zahnärzteimage *


auch von mir schöne Festtage ond es guet's Neus!

the dude behind the piktscherhärmönimäschin


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Dezember 2008)

*es guets Neus*

aus der Ostrandzone

wünscht "der rote Reiter"


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

krank sowas


----------



## badbushido (1. Januar 2009)

Ich musste Stunden im Nebel ausharren, bis sich das scheue Teil endlich zeigte.


----------



## badbushido (1. Januar 2009)

*Top Gun 1989*


----------



## 950supermoto (1. Januar 2009)

Hammergeile Bilder. Lang lebe Musigwälle 

Happy trails und es guets Nois


----------



## rasaldul (1. Januar 2009)

oh mann, ihr macht mich fertig. wegen euch mag ich jetzt auch (fast) noch alu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (1. Januar 2009)

sehr sehr sehr EDEL - Danke für die mega geilen Bilder 
gesundes neues Jahr 
mfg
tom


----------



## Mr. Crabs (1. Januar 2009)

Wow,

die Bilder sind der absolute Hammer! Danke!

Ein frohes Neues!
Mario


----------



## elsepe (1. Januar 2009)

vor diesen bildern kann sich nur tiefstmöglich verbeugen, da ich aber öfters probleme mit der bandscheibe hab, engagierte ich diesen netten kleinen japaner an meiner stelle ein kotau hinzulegen bei dem alle geschädigten rücken beim anblick knacksen.
danke und allen ein frohes neues.

seb

p.s. das mit dem turm im nebel ist der hammer


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. Januar 2009)

Aaahhh, das ist einfach nur LECKER! 
Sehr schön fotografiert.


----------



## v8mercedes (1. Januar 2009)

*geil*


----------



## verwurster (1. Januar 2009)

Schönere Bilder findet man auch in keinem Katalog.
Mein Respekt.

Wie bist du mit der Bremse zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (1. Januar 2009)

Riesenkompliment für die fantastischen Bilder!


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2009)

zu diesen tollen Bildern.


Interessant finde ich die Sattelklemme So eine selbstsichernde Mutter hat schon etwas (Kleine Bemerkung eines Klein-Unwissenden)


----------



## andy1 (1. Januar 2009)

das Rad wird nie mehr so NEU aussehen...
wie macht ihr das blos...  
RESPEKT


----------



## CarstenB (2. Januar 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Sattelklemme So eine selbstsichernde Mutter hat schon etwas (Kleine Bemerkung eines Klein-Unwissenden)



das hat mal nix mit klein zu tun. ist einfach eine schraube mit mutter, kann man an fast jeden rahmen machen wenn man sich keine ordentliche loesung leisten kann 

gruss, carsten


----------



## Rockyman (2. Januar 2009)

Superleckere Bilder von dem Klein - Bravo!




Da freut man sich aufs neue Jahr!

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2009)




----------



## CarstenB (17. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


>



haeh? bist du jetzt versicherungsvertreter im grossen kanton?

gruess, carsten


----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2009)

...nein, ich hab jetzt ne Signatur wo man draufklicken kann.

sorry - dachte man sieht's

Gruess Stef


----------



## CarstenB (17. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...nein, ich hab jetzt ne Signatur wo man draufklicken kann.
> 
> sorry - dachte man sieht's
> 
> Gruess Stef



das hab ich ja auch gemacht  

carsten


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Januar 2009)

für diese bilder musste ich sogar vom bike steigen (obwohl ich kein klein fan bin).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2009)

?¿

oohhhh bin ich blöd 

¿?


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2009)

â¦ sehr, sehr schÃ¶n 

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (25. Januar 2009)

*Kestrel MXZ 1988*

ECS-Master himself felixdelrio hat den Asphalt richtig gedeutet 






















































































































fin


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Januar 2009)

absolut sensationell! wunderschoener, schlichter, stilvoller aufbau!


----------



## bsg (25. Januar 2009)

Wild .


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Januar 2009)

Sehr geil!
Nur Carbonlenker/-stütze und Daumies passen meiner Meinung gar nicht zusammen.


----------



## CarstenB (25. Januar 2009)

ich freue mich, dass ich dazu habe beitragen koennen  wenn sowas draus wird - jederzeit wieder  

gruess, carsten


----------



## felixdelrio (25. Januar 2009)

Nur ein Wort: Perfekt!


----------



## Homer.j1 (25. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur wunderbar in Szene gesetzt, wahnsinns Bilder!!!!

MfG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

und wieder keine enttäuschung beim klicken auf den wilisau-thread!

ich war zwar noch nie ein ausgesprochener freund von kestrel, aber das ist wieder so gut in szene gesetzt, dass ich da gerne eine ausnahme mache!


----------



## argh (25. Januar 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort: Perfekt!



Genau! Vielmehr muss man dazu gar nicht mehr schreiben...


----------



## Davidbelize (25. Januar 2009)

wunderschöne farbilder...........














das rad ist natürlich auch super.


----------



## Radlerin (25. Januar 2009)

Wahnsinnsbilder! (also eigentlich alles wie immer...)


----------



## zingel (26. Januar 2009)

*Dankeschöön!* ...besonders an Carsten!


----------



## ZeFlo (26. Januar 2009)

... uu schöö wiä immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (26. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... uu schöö wiä immer



Hey Mod aufgepasst, wir haben hier keine Halskrankheit!
Das heisst richtig: *"Rüdig Schön!"*


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Januar 2009)

ha ha ha,
ist das eine Abkürzung für *Rüdiger Schönbichler*


----------



## Triple F (26. Januar 2009)

Absolut geniale Bilder!
Ich hätte noch 3 min weiter runterscrollen können


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

Ich


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

war


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

in


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

den


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

Skiferien


----------



## badbushido (28. Februar 2009)

Rostgestell vor beständigem Hintergrund


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Februar 2009)

Moin Suisse,

zwei Sachen sind mir ins Auge gestochen:
Auf Bild Nr. 9 ist kein Rad zu Sehen  und so eine Umwerferanlenkung wie auf Bild Nr. 12 habe ich noch nie gesehen , herrlich, am Monostay seitlich, welches Baujahr? Immer wieder schön deine Fotos anzuschauen .

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (28. Februar 2009)

unglaublich! die photos sind spitze (und das yeti natuerlich auch)!
dieser biopace sticker gehoert in gross auf ein t-shirt


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Februar 2009)

kann das sein das dein sattelrohr einen riss an der klemme hat?
und micha dein umwerfer am tamarac wird genauso angelenkt nur deas deine klemm schraube woanders sitzt.

aber ansonsten sehr nette bildchen und tolles wetter, kann man da auch ein bischen rumfahren oder war der ausflug nur für "ein bischen mehr drama" gedacht?
gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. Februar 2009)

...und wenn die Bilder nicht so groß wären und ich nach rechts gescrollt hätte, dann hätte ich auch das Bike in Bild Nr. 9 gesehen. War halt schon ein bisserl spät...

Micha


----------



## fufa (28. Februar 2009)

Wunderschöne Bilder!


----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> kann das sein das dein sattelrohr einen riss an der klemme hat?



ist es ein Yeti?


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Februar 2009)

ja ja und ja, offensichtlich.
und im ausserdem glaube ich nicht das es ein yeti gibt!

schönen gruss euer reinhold.


----------



## euphras (28. Februar 2009)

Wunderbare Aufnahmen!!

Ein paar würden sich in 1600x900 sicher toll als Bildschirmhintergründe machen.


----------



## Radlerin (2. März 2009)

Neid! 

Toller Bilder!


----------



## Raze (2. März 2009)

WUNDERSCHÖNE BILDER!!!

wobei ich ganz froh bin, daß bei uns im Neckartal die weiße Pest weg ist...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

tolle fotos! wo war das? konntest du da auch ernsthaft fahren?

@inigo montoya: von den biopace-shirts nehme ich dann auch eins ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (2. März 2009)

... boah!  uh lässig mit Tobler One im hintergrund


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... *uh läss*ig...



mensch flo


----------



## ZeFlo (2. März 2009)

... nicht überall


----------



## newsboy (2. März 2009)

zürcher, die sehen nicht über den tellerrand... 

a.


----------



## roesli (2. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> mensch flo



Aha - kaum knapp assimiliert, muss er schon mit deutscher Gründlichkeit alle belehren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> zürcher, die sehen nicht über den tellerrand...
> 
> a.



 jetzt müht man sich schon so, das idiom korrekt aufzunehmen und zumindest schriftlich ebenso wiederzugeben, dann ist es auch wieder nicht recht 

berndeutsch kommt dann nächstes jahr dran


----------



## hoeckle (2. März 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Aha - kaum knapp assimiliert, muss er schon mit deutscher Gründlichkeit alle belehren wollen


 



ja, ich weiss, es droht lc....


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

roesli schrieb:


> Aha - kaum knapp assimiliert, muss er schon mit deutscher Gründlichkeit alle belehren wollen



kaum knapp? pah, ich kann schon unerkannt "herdepfelsalat", "rüeblikueche" und  "schoggigipfeli" bestellen. okay, bei "böllewähe" wirds dann schon wieder eng


----------



## ZeFlo (2. März 2009)

hÃ¤ÉrdÃ¶pfl ....


----------



## versus (2. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> hÃ¤ÉrdÃ¶pfl ....



dem hÃ¤tte ich einiges entgegenzusetzen, aber vielleicht beenden wir das an dieser stelle...
















...und fÃ¼hren es fort, wenn du mal wieder da bist


----------



## badbushido (2. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wo war das?



Melide TI, Anaheim CA
Falls du mal eine Bildungsreise planst


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Melide TI...Falls du mal eine Bildungsreise planst



 ich war letzten sommer tatsächlich dort in der nähe (mendrisio/riva san vitale). für die sprachliche bildung war das aber eher ein ausfall und swissminiatur haben wir dann doch ausgelassen 

ich meinte auch weniger "den berg", als eher standpunkt und/oder höhe...


----------



## badbushido (3. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich war letzten sommer tatsächlich dort in der nähe (mendrisio/riva san vitale). für die sprachliche bildung war das aber eher ein ausfall und swissminiatur haben wir dann doch ausgelassen



Da habt ihr echt was verpasst



versus schrieb:


> ich meinte auch weniger "den berg", als eher standpunkt und/oder höhe...



Rotenboden 2815müM

.


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Da habt ihr echt was verpasst



wir konnten leider nur in der hochsaison wegfahren und da sah schon der parkplatz furchterregend aus.



badbushido schrieb:


> Rotenboden 2815müM



danke! ich dachte das wäre NOCH näher dran und habe mich dann gewundert wie du da hingekommen bist.


----------



## zingel (20. März 2009)

nun ist es soweit, der kleinste zieht gen Norden. 

 *bye bye!*






*
alles Gute im neuen Revier! ...und schick mal ne Postkarte!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (20. März 2009)

Tja, sich von einem Klein zu trennen ist schon nicht einfach. Das habe ich vor 4 Wochen auch durchgemacht.
Jens


----------



## Kampfmaschine (20. März 2009)

Er kommt in Gute Hände!
Fotos vom Aufbau folgen dann!


----------



## badbushido (21. März 2009)

*Der Frühling kommt,*
*die Mäuse sind los!*


----------



## badbushido (22. März 2009)

Ich konnte mich nicht mehr länger zurückhalten.
Ich musste mit dem Ding an die frische Luft.

*Obwohl ich immer noch keinen Mantis Vorbau gefunden habe,*
und obwohl die Dura Ace Naben noch nicht eingespeicht sind.
Details gibts zu gegebener Zeit


----------



## Radlerin (22. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht... ich kann mich an euren Fotos einfach nicht satt sehen!  Mehr!


----------



## badbushido (22. März 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... ich kann mich an euren Fotos einfach nicht satt sehen!  Mehr!



Vorsicht! In einigen Bildern verstecken sich winzig kleine Wichtelmännchen, die zurückkucken.


----------



## Radlerin (23. März 2009)

Hach, wie niedlich!


----------



## zingel (26. März 2009)

ist das Dreck am Rahmen? ...oder hat's etwa auch so ne *Kuwahara-Lackierung*??? 



badbushido schrieb:


>


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

@badbushido
Klasse Fotos.  

*old school = new school  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (26. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> *old school = new school  *



new school = no school


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> new school = no school



Gerade für Berliner Schulen mag das ja manchmal evtl. vllt. gelten?!  

Die "Leaders of the New School" waren jedenfalls auch schon 1990 zu old school-Zeiten am Start. In diesem Sinne gilt doch ...



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> *old school = new school  *



DADA


----------



## Deleted 101478 (27. März 2009)

ooooooh yeaaah 

und die waren um einiges innovativer als manche moderne Hitparaden-Combo !

gruss aus Osten


----------



## Kampfmaschine (27. März 2009)

Schniff!

Muß noch ne Woche warten bis er bei mir ist!
Aber Trost hängt am Montageständer! Ein Klein ADEPT in "linear gator fade"


Postkarte folgt auf jeden Fall!



zingel schrieb:


> nun ist es soweit, der kleinste zieht gen Norden.
> 
> *bye bye!*
> 
> ...


----------



## badbushido (23. April 2009)




----------



## felixdelrio (23. April 2009)

Top Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebse (24. April 2009)

sooooooooooo geil - sory aber das is ein wahnsins velo  merci für die pics

sebastian


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2009)

Wie immer, sehr coole Bilder!
Aber kann es sein, das Du den Vorderreifen verkehrt herum aufgezogen hast?


----------



## ZeFlo (24. April 2009)

... die räder, die bilder, die äckschen, nicht zu toppen, so geiel alles 

deshalb möchte ich mich auf besondere details beschränken, die sicher auch für für die gezeigte klasse verantwortlich sind, und dokumentieren dass die herren badbush und zingäl nicht wirklich von dieser welt sind  







sieht so völlige hingabe aus? 

glüht vor lauter anstrengung und konzentration die hirnrinde? 

oder ist's am ende gar ein alien


----------



## andy2 (24. April 2009)

es geht irgendwie nichts ueber gut gemachte splatter lackierungen sehr fein


----------



## Radlerin (24. April 2009)

Jaaaaaa, tolle Bilder mal wieder! Und dit Rad erst! Lovely!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2009)

Die Bilder   so eine Hingabe für's Velo


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> nicht wirklich von dieser welt sind



Ich hoffe nur, es handelt sich nicht um eine heftige Hirnhautentzündung...


----------



## andy1 (24. April 2009)

tolle Bilders, subbadolle Äkschen    

der Gegensatz: wunderschöne, herrliche Blumenwiese und dann die Wiesen ohne viel Grün - zur gleichen Zeit aufgenommen?
Die Bilder haben auch eine abweichende Nummernfolge


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (24. April 2009)

Salut, 
poésie,rêves et magie
Philippe


----------



## argh (24. April 2009)

Ganz ganz großes Kino- und ein wunderbares Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. April 2009)

*jaaaaa, nun ist endlich der Frühling da !*


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. April 2009)

Hey ihr zwei auf Willis Aue,

ich habe mich mal die letzten zwei Tage intensiv mit eurem Thread beschäftigt, warum auch immer erst jetzt, weiß ich nicht, habe ich doch mal von Anfang an alles bestaunt und gelesen und gesabbert. Wunderschön geschrieben. Fantastische Bilder. Wie ihr die Natur und Umwelt mit in die Bikes mit einbezogen habt, ganz Toll.

Meine Favoriten wären:

1. Das Merlin
2. Das Lawwill
3. Das GT

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Erhaltung der Spezies Bicicletus Radolus (bin nicht so gut im erfinden lateinischer Namen) und verwöhnt uns mit immer neuen Bildern und Geschichten.

Gruß aus Berlin
Micha


----------



## badbushido (2. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich habe ich die GT-Hochzeit mit anderem als biken zugebracht.
Da sie hier so gut ankommen, habe ich mir jetzt trotzdem eines zugelegt.

Gerade noch rechtzeitig zum GT Wettbewerb fertiggestellt.

*Mein erstes GT*
*GT Avalanche 1988*

Tange Prestige
First production Triple Triangle (?)

Suntour XC 9000 custom painted (white)

GT Power Series Crankset, white spider

Naben, Pedalen Suntour XCD6000
Bremsen Dia Compe AD990
Bremshebel Dia Compe 290


----------



## badbushido (2. Mai 2009)

Und einige Details


----------



## hendr1k (2. Mai 2009)

ich mag ja das GT-Rahmen-Design überhaupt nicht, 
aber dieses Bike ist der absolute Hammer ! 
jedes einzelne Teil ist genial schön


----------



## euphras (3. Mai 2009)

Die Teile sind einfach genial, die XC 9010, die Dia Compe Skelett-Griffe... 

...ist die Kurbel alt? Ich habe so eine noch nie gesehen. Ach ja, ein bischen neue decals, ein bischen Rost ausbessern und das Teil wäre perfekt.


----------



## andy1 (3. Mai 2009)

das bisschen Patina hat sich das Rad aber verdient - der Betrachter darf ruhig etwas ins Grübel kommen!

Tolles Rad mit bewundernswert "anderen", schönen Komponenten!

und vor allem -  schön alt


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

hammer - ich glaube das ist wirklich das älteste tt-gt im forum! 
und dann auch noch nahezu in originalausstattung! 

hopp, ab damit in den wettbewerb!

bin zwar kein experte bei den ganz alten gts, aber ich denke auch, dass das ziemlich die erste serie mit den drei dreiecken war. schön...


----------



## kingmoe (3. Mai 2009)

Ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (3. Mai 2009)

Ein super Rad hast du da! 
Und schöne Kurbeln hats.....
Gruß


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2009)

*Das Rettungsprojekt!*


*1988 erbaut in Seatle USA,* ausgeweidet 2009 in der Schweiz. 


Eine spezielle Technik Alurohre mit Stahlmuffen zu verbinden, erlaubte es damals 
das Rahmengewicht auf 2.4kg zu senken!











*+*










*=* (Zwischenresultat)










*+*










*+*










*...und fertig!* ...jaja, Kette fehlt.


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2009)

..in der bike den passenden 
Rider mit RiffRaff Hosen und 
gelbem Gonso Stirnband 
gesichtet, machte es sich 
auf die Suche ...

*...und zog gen Norden!*


----------



## Radlerin (13. Mai 2009)

Coole Sache das! Weitermachen! Wir wollen meheeer!


----------



## badbushido (1. Juni 2009)

Hab ich mich doch noch unter der dunklen Brücke hervorgetraut...


----------



## badbushido (1. Juni 2009)

Ein paar Selbstportraits von der Schwesterntour heute Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Juni 2009)

Loveley , diese schönen Bikes . Old School, sagt man das auch im MTB Bereich?

Diese Art von Lenker, ich meine nicht den Rise oder so, sondern die nicht konifizierte Klemmabteilung (Nitto?), gibt es sowas heute noch zu kaufen?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Radlerin (1. Juni 2009)

Ich finde den Helm passend zum Trikot scharf! Lustige Bilder!


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Die wahrscheinlich längste Fotostrecke der WWWelt:


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Weiter gehts


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln, trotzdem gut kam die Sonne raus.


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


>



wo war das denn? sieht ein wenig nach europride aus


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Gibt's eigentlich noch Analogverbindungen?


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Juni 2009)

bravo, tolle bilder!!
welcher jahrgang ist das breezer? ist das wirklich ein alu rahmen? gruppe ist eine deerhead?


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Von der Seite hatten wir schon, jetzt kommen die von unten (@ Versus ich wiederhole "von unten", also nix Europride da...)


----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> bravo, tolle bilder!!
> welcher jahrgang ist das breezer? ist das wirklich ein alu rahmen? gruppe ist eine deerhead?



Danke für die Blumen.

Nix Alu, Bronze natürlich.

Du schreibst 100 mal M700, M730, M732, M900, M910, M950.
Das kannst du morgen auswendig, sonst ziehe ich dir den Schnauz lang. 












[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (12. Juni 2009)

Immer diese Zwischenrufe, ich war gar noch nicht fertig mit dem Spam.


----------



## zingel (12. Juni 2009)

...und wann kommt endlich der versprochene *Lakejump???*


----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. Juni 2009)

badbushido schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Nix Alu, Bronze natürlich.
> 
> ...


 na dann





badbushido schrieb:


> Immer diese Zwischenrufe, ich war gar noch nicht fertig mit dem Spam.


das kann man ja nicht wissen, dass das so eine orgie wird


----------



## felixdelrio (12. Juni 2009)

American Breezer! Wunderschön!


----------



## tomasius (12. Juni 2009)

Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder! 

Gib uns doch mal bitte einige Infos zum Rad.

Ist dein Bestand eigentlich schon (oder noch) dreistellig? 

Die Location ist eindeutig der Genfer See! - Habe ich etwas gewonnen? 

Dies ist übrigens einer meiner Lieblingsabo- Threads. 

Analog hat heutzutage kein Mensch mehr! Also bitte immer schön weiterspamen!

Tom


----------



## elsepe (12. Juni 2009)

also ich habs versucht vorhin in der firma schnell mal anzuschauen. per isdn aber habs dann gelassen. zu haus ist es entspannter. sehr schön.
seb


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2009)

und wieder eh schös velo, gseht us wie usem lade
 bravo noch willisau us tegersche


----------



## badbushido (16. Juni 2009)

Habe heute mal was anderes probiert. Leider war das Licht nicht so besonders.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Juni 2009)

verdammt - kannst du bitte aufhören das marin zu posten, das macht mich ganz krank......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (16. Juni 2009)

Wunderschön 



hoeckle schrieb:


> verdammt - kannst du bitte aufhören das marin zu posten, das macht mich ganz krank......


 
Feri,
hier kannste eins für dich ganz alleine haben:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=63345

Gruß
Micha


----------



## mubi (16. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## badbushido (27. Juni 2009)

Wer bringt eigentlich für die Shootings das ganze Equipment auf den Berg?
Billige Sherpas wie im richtigen Leben. 






Helm auf, es kann losgehen.


----------



## versus (28. Juni 2009)

wieder mal sehr geile bilder 

das hier:


badbushido schrieb:


>



erinnert mich stark an den hier:


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2009)

kalte Suppe neu aufzukochen scheint momentan im Trend zu liegen


*also nochmal...*





*Trimble X 1988*

- Mitte 80's entwickelte Brent Trimble das Kestrel 4000 (Rennrad)
- Im Frühling 1988 stellte er sein eigenes MTB-Konzept vor, wovon 8 Stk. gebaut wurden. Eines trägt Camo 
- Bei den daraufvolgenden Rahmen wurde eine Verstärkungsstrebe anlaminiert.
- bis Ende 1989 wurden insgesamt ca. 30 Rahmen gebaut
- Brent's Bruder Roo baute die LVE's und verkaufte sie für $150


----------



## Kampfmaschine (12. Juli 2009)

Ist das etwa deins?

Hut ab, find das sowas von Genial!

Hier in Hannover fährt auch eins rum! Hätte gern auch eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Juli 2009)

für so`nen satz reifen würd ich echt ne menge geben...träum...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juli 2009)

Das darfst Du ruhig noch 100mal aufkochen  Wieder mal Weltklasse Bilder und ich habe etwas gelernt 
Dankeschön


----------



## elsepe (12. Juli 2009)

geniales rad. hat carstenb nicht auch eins davon in einer sehr psychedelischen lackierung ? und wenn bei den nachfolgenden modellen noch was nachgebessert wurde merkst du bei deinem das es nicht steif genug ist ?


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2009)

Carsten hat ein verstärktes. Meins ist steif genug weil 3kg Glasfasern und Harz verarbeitet wurden. Die Konstruktion ist aber ungünstig. Einige deutlich leichtere sind gebrochen. Man hört das von den 8 gebauten nur noch vier am leben sind. Das hat mir aber noch niemand definitiv bestätigt.


----------



## CarstenB (12. Juli 2009)

die info hab ich damals vom verkaeufer meines rahmens bekommen

"i have never hesitated riding any Trimble regardless of weight.  I was always a good product tester for Brent back in the day.  It may have happed somewhere but I have never heard of a main frame failure ... I cracked several prototype frames over the years but have only managed to actually break one during a race at the front derailer area and that frame weighed 2.5 lbs crazy light for sure when the state of the art at the time was a 4 lb brigstone mb1.  It didn't help that this frame was called the canibus camo which reffered to more than its paint job. 3.5 lbs was always kind of a line in the sand in terms of durability in my opinion on the 26 inch frames for all but the sub 150 lb fly weight riders. The frame your buying is called the homer hammer extra special i.e I'm homer hammer and it was constructed with 6 extra layers of carbon and kevlar simply to be sure I never would be able to break it.  Its sister is still in use today and has was one of the best tiger striped frames ever made. "

sorry fuer's thread napping


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Juli 2009)

stef, Deine Fotos und Bikes sind wirklich eine Klasse fuer sich. 

Hut ab!


----------



## Tommi74 (13. Juli 2009)

Wunderschöne Räder auf dieser Seite, mit alle dem gleichen "Makel".

Obwohl ich in einer Gallerie keine Diskussion lostreten möchte: Bin ich der einzige der die Daumies im gleichen Winkel wie die Bremshebel montiert hatte? Die passen doch nicht nur zufälligerweise genau "hinter" die passenden Bremshebel.

Schalthebel horizontal und Bremshebel 45° sieht in meinen Augen nicht nur merkwürdig aus, sondern erscheint mir auch irgendwie unergonomisch.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2009)

mit dem Trimble fahr ich sehr selten und wenn dann nur locker. Desshalb sind die Bremshebel nur 45° angewinkelt. Bei den Race-Klassikern schauen die Hebel ca. 80° runter, also fast senkrecht. Die Daumies sind halt auch so eingestellt wie's meine Ergonomie verlangt.


----------



## Tommi74 (13. Juli 2009)

Bevor´s falsch verstanden wird: Daumies auch unter 45° bis 80° montiert. Nicht dass die Bremshebel horizontal dran sollen (und die hörnchen am besten noch 90° nach oben...)


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2009)

dann müsst ich beim Schalten den Daumen weiter aus der Umklammerung
lösen und das will ich nicht.

am besten fährst du mal mit Thumbies eine Abfahrt runter wo's dich fast
erschlägt und dann versuch zu Schalten. Wenn du dann mit deiner 
Einstellung die ganze Hand komplett lösen musst um den Hebel ganz nach 
vorne zu drücken, wird's ungemütlich. Bei meiner Einstellung muss man nur 
den Daumen aus der Umklammerung lösen um zu Schalten und klemmt
den Lenker noch mit drei Fingern und dem Handballen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (16. Juli 2009)

Habe heute Morgen eine kleine Radwanderung gemacht.


----------



## chowi (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder, 
vor allem wenn man gerade nicht aus dem Büro kommt.

Cool, das du noch deinen ersten Helm trägst, 
meinen mußte ich letztes Jahr auf Drängen meiner besseren Hälfte entsorgen, naja war wohl besser so...

Gruß chowi


----------



## Tommi74 (16. Juli 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> dann müsst ich beim Schalten den Daumen weiter aus der Umklammerung
> lösen und das will ich nicht.
> 
> am besten fährst du mal mit Thumbies eine Abfahrt runter wo's dich fast
> ...



Naja, die Hand ist ja auch im winkel nach unten gerichtet, Also müsste ic ja eigentlich noch mehr verrenken so wie du es beschreibst.

Also ich bin ja von 1985 bis 1995 NUR mit Daumies gefahren, und war ganz froh als ich 1990 meine XT Daumies kaufte die ich so wie von mir beschrieben justieren konnte. Vermutlich habe ich in einer Abfahrt immer nur hochgeschaltet (also nach hinten) was dann mit dem Zeigefinger noch besser ging. Mit dem Daumen hab ich erst geschaltet wenn das wildeste vorbei war und wieder bergauf ging.

Aber schliesslich sitzt ja auch nicht jeder auf dem gleichen Sattel gleich gut....


----------



## badbushido (27. Juli 2009)

Voilà, ein paar Eindrücke, die ich von meiner kleinen Reise zu den "Sächsisch Nativ Speakers" mitgebracht habe.

Jungs, vielen Dank für eure Gastfreundschaft!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (27. Juli 2009)

Moin bb,

hoffe du hast alles noch geschafft bevor der Flieger ging, aber anscheind ja. Schön dich mal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben, und nimms dir nicht so zu Herzen, es wär eh passiert. Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Juli 2009)

Shit, Canti Sockel abgerissen? Kann man das beheben oder brauchts ne neue Gabel?

Mfg


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2009)

beheben und neuer Lack/Decals

...zum Glück ist dem Fahrer nicht's passiert (war's der Schweizer?)


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (27. Juli 2009)

salut Zingel,
nein, der Schweizer war mit grove unterwegs



Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (27. Juli 2009)

Warum sah der Schweizer in Dresden so "normal" aus? Das sind wir aber von den Willisauer Bildern her anders gewöhnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Juli 2009)

irgendwie ist das Problem am Tarmarac bekannt so schrieb der User Nordstadt vor einer Weile dazu:

 AW: Der "Elevated Chainstay" Thread ... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat:
Zitat von felixdelrio  
89er Tamarac (eines von 4 Stück, die nach Europa kamen) in heftigem neon-orange. Sehr sehr schön ... aber leider nicht meins 


Genau so eins in der Farbe hatte ein Freund von mir um 90 rum, der Rahmen hat noch nicht mal 2 km Strecke in der Stadt nach Neuaufbau ausgehalten - dann ist der erste Cantisockel abgerissen -> das Tamarac wurde dann gegen ein YoEddy getauscht...

Mfg


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2009)

ick denk mal das der "bearbeiter" die löt/ schweiss nähte so schön gecleant hat das nix mehr übrig blieb was das dingen fest halten sollte. so sieht zumindest die bruchstelle aus.
aber das kricht man schon wieder hin, denk ich 
kopf hoch
gruss kay


----------



## versus (28. Juli 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Warum sah der Schweizer in Dresden so "normal" aus? Das sind wir aber von den Willisauer Bildern her anders gewöhnt!



 er wird doch nicht fremdeln


----------



## zingel (2. August 2009)

Der Zingel ist nicht mehr so fit und hat ein neues Hobby entdeckt...
































*Essen!*







































also den Tisch gedeckt und ein paar Feinschmecker eingeladen







zum Einstieg eine Peachbowle








...ein Nüsslisalat mit warmen Champignons und Speckwürfeln








...eine Pfifferlings-Crèmesuppe








... Kalbsroulade an Morchelsauce mit Kefen, Rüebli und Butterspätzli








...Roastbeef an Rotweinsauce mit Spinatspätzli und Speckzwetschgen









...so als Ausklang ein getunter Traubensaft








...Kääääääse









...und als Dessert ein Cappuccino-Parfait 

































evtl. geh ich dann nächste Woche wieder mal in die Wälder um zu sehen was so läuft 

...Pilze sammeln oder so.


----------



## Cycleshark (2. August 2009)

"Der Zingel ist nicht mehr so fit und hat ein neues Hobby entdeckt...


Essen!


evtl. geh ich dann nächste Woche wieder mal in die Wälder um zu sehen was so läuft 

...Pilze sammeln oder so. "



wie's mir scheint....hast schon zuviel von den kleinen pilzlis genascht! 


in this case I rather stop by zum znacht in zingelland....than you here


----------



## ZeFlo (2. August 2009)

ganz gross, ju med mei deh 

ich seh die ganzen nord-, ost-, westlichter schon rätseln wo da kleine nüsse im salat sind *rofl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. August 2009)

Hi Stef,

erst die ganzen Bikes, an denen wir uns nicht satt sehen können und jetzt läuft uns das Wasser im Munde zusammen, aber satt werden wir trotzdem nicht.

Gruß
Micha

ps. weiter so


----------



## newsboy (2. August 2009)

ja, das hobby hat was und dann noch mit lecker käse. 

ach, die ausländer sollen halt bisschen ins feld suchen gehen, dann werden sie die nüsse schon finden.


----------



## Edelziege (3. August 2009)

Phänomenal! Da haben das Essen und die Räder dasselbe Niveau!

Macht sich schon mal auf den Weg nach Willisau:

Georg


----------



## ZeFlo (3. August 2009)

... essen auf rädern, the next level


----------



## wubu (6. August 2009)

Grüezi miteinand.
Schönen Bundesfeiertag! (nachträglich)

Und ein herzliches MUUUUH vom Wappentier....


----------



## versus (6. August 2009)

mensch stef, das sieht mal fein aus!


----------



## badbushido (6. August 2009)

Heute hatte ich ein Deja Vu der besonderen Art!
Vor ca. 25 Jahren rief mich Ueli zu sich, um eines dieser neuartigen Bergvelos probezufahren, von denen ich schon in einschlägigen Rennradmagazinen gelesen hatte.
Er hatte zwei Vorserienräder von Miyata erhalten.
Ich erwartete eine kleine Runde auf dem Garagenplatz, aber er stand in voller Radmontur bereit und es ging hoch zur Neuenegg und von da in den Singletrail.
An diesem Tag sprang das Virus von meinen Gedanken über in meinen Körper.
Ich dachte zuerst, Ueli fahre immer noch das Bike von damals.
Ich musste leider mit Schrecken feststellen, dass er inzwischen auf ein 3 Jahre jüngeres Modell gewechselt hat, schade.
Einige denken jetzt Ueli who?
Es handelt sich um den Bergkönig vom Giro 1978
Danke Ueli!


----------



## zingel (17. August 2009)

->


----------



## zingel (17. August 2009)

*Heute beim Feierabendbier die Abendstimmung genossen, 

als plötzlich ein Gator obendurchschwebte* 



















































*..obwohl's nur ein Atti ist, hab ich's gepflückt!* 

mal schauen, ob sich irgendwo noch ein paar Teile finden...


----------



## Davidbelize (17. August 2009)

wer suchet der findet.....

schöne wolkentapete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (17. August 2009)

Wow, eigentlich sagt/singt man ja:

"Über den Wolken, muß die Freiheit ja Grenzenlos sein..."

allerdings glaube ich in diesem Fall, ist die Freiheit unterhalb , 1a Bilder!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zingel (17. August 2009)

das ist keine Tapete, das ist original Schweizer Wolkenhimmel!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. August 2009)

Glückwunsch  , ich freu mich schon auf die Aufbaubilder


----------



## zingel (18. August 2009)

Heute ist *Ueli *- einer unserer Bundesräte - auf auf der *Titelseite!*


*...und wie!!!* ...mit Piratensticker auf dem Steuerrohr - *Yeah!* 
























er weiss was er da fährt und ist stolz auf sein 15 jähriges Wiesmann-DH-Bike


----------



## Biff (18. August 2009)

...und wenn der Himmel so bleibt, bleiben im Freien auch die Farben so 

tolles Frameset !!

das Atti von Zingel meinte ich.


Jens


----------



## Rockyman (18. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Heute ist *Ueli *- einer unserer Bundesräte - auf auf der *Titelseite!*
> 
> 
> *...und wie!!!* ...mit Piratensticker auf dem Steuerrohr - *Yeah!*
> ...



 und in der LZ steht heute, dass er mit dem Teil seinen Arbeitsweg von 15 km in 22 Min zurücklegt. Da hält er den Schnitt aber mächtig hoch (genaugenommen über 40 im Schnitt) 
Das kann ja wohl nur am Bike liegen!!! 
Welcher Downhill führt eigentlich 15 km bergab direkt ins Bundeshaus??

Bikergruss


----------



## tofino73 (18. August 2009)

Rockyman schrieb:


> und in der LZ steht heute, dass er mit dem Teil seinen Arbeitsweg von 15 km in 22 Min zurücklegt. Da hält er den Schnitt aber mächtig hoch (genaugenommen über 40 im Schnitt)
> Das kann ja wohl nur am Bike liegen!!!
> Welcher Downhill führt eigentlich 15 km bergab direkt ins Bundeshaus??
> 
> Bikergruss


 

Ich dachte immer die Linken seien die schnellen Velofahrer, rechts holt auf...

Auf jeden Fall, ein super Vorbild

Happy trails


----------



## Nightstorm95 (18. August 2009)

@ zingel:

Was heisst hier ... "obwohl's nur ein Atti ist " ?

*Traumhaft* ... Dein Atti hat jetzt schon unzählige (alkoholfreie) Feierabendbierchen verdient.

Deine Pics sind sehr sehr vielversprechend ... 

Es darf erlaubt sein - ein kleiner Farbtipp für den Aufbau:





*Gator & Turquoise*

Viel viel Freude beim Aufbau ... wünscht Max


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. August 2009)

Max, mach bitte das Bild weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (18. August 2009)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die Linken seien die schnellen Velofahrer, rechts holt auf...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall, ein super Vorbild
> 
> Happy trails



*Unser Ueli ist ein "styler from the bottom of his heart"!*


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2009)

Nightstorm95 schrieb:


> @ zingel:
> 
> Was heisst hier ... "obwohl's nur ein Atti ist " ?
> 
> ...





Oh mein Gott ist das schön...


----------



## Nightstorm95 (19. August 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Max, mach bitte das Bild weg



Lieber Frank,

... *ach Nöööööh*  ... ich möchte das Bildchen für @zingel als mögl. "Entscheidungshilfe/-unterstützung" stehen lassen wollen.

Schööön, das es Euch gefällt.

Ich könnte jetzt aber noch locker ne' Pfund drauflegen ... meine schööönsten Aufnahmen sind schon "im Kasten" u. warten auf Abruf. Tolle Momente aus dem EXPO-Park Hannover. Aber ... alles zu seiner Zeit.

LG ... Max


----------



## zingel (23. August 2009)

Danke für die gutgemeinten Aufbautips, aber ich mag CNC nicht besonders.


ausserdem *zieht das Gator weiter gen Norden!* 

und hat sich bereits mit prachtvoller Attitüde und einem Quantum Wehmut verabschiedet...


----------



## newsboy (23. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Heute ist *Ueli *- einer unserer Bundesräte - auf auf der *Titelseite!*
> 
> *...und wie!!!* ...mit Piratensticker auf dem Steuerrohr - *Yeah!*
> 
> ...



dä muess ja dämfau bi mir verbii. dä päckli de mau. 

a.


----------



## v8mercedes (23. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ausserdem*zieht das Gator weiter gen Norden!*
































*hammergeile fotos*. die beiden böcke nebeneinander und diese farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mev (23. August 2009)

Mega Geile fotos


----------



## badbushido (23. August 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> dä muess ja dämfau bi mir verbii. dä päckli de mau.
> 
> a.



A. s'isch nur Stahl...


----------



## zingel (26. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hat sich bereits verabschiedet...



Heute nun auch noch von den *Caterpillar's*, die dem 

bisher nur strassentauglichen Gator etwas *Geländegängigkeit* einhauchten.


----------



## dr.juggles (26. August 2009)

der caterpillar sieht ja mal genial aus!
tolle farben.


----------



## 93tilInfinity (26. August 2009)

wow...geniale Bilder, Zingel!! Was für eine Kamera benutzt du?


----------



## Koe (26. August 2009)

93tilInfinity schrieb:


> wow...geniale Bilder, Zingel!! Was für eine Kamera benutzt du?



wenn du im thread ein bißchen weiter nach vorne blätterst, es lohnt sich schon allein wegen der fotos, dann wirst du es erfahren.

gruß stefan


----------



## zingel (26. August 2009)

genau!


----------



## Radlerin (26. August 2009)

Was ne fette Raupe! Haste die mit nach Hause genommen? Würde mich ja mal interessieren, in was die sich dann mal verwandelt...


----------



## euphras (26. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> genau!



Wolltest Du dir nicht die neue Oly Pen e-P1 kaufen?


----------



## zingel (26. August 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Was ne fette Raupe! Haste die mit nach Hause genommen? Würde mich ja mal interessieren, in was die sich dann mal verwandelt...





Insgesamt haben wir fünf von denen im Garten.

Wenn sie gross sind, sehen sie mal so aus:







...den hab ich vor zwei Jahren erwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. August 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Wolltest Du dir nicht die neue Oly Pen e-P1 kaufen?



ja, aber erst, wenn sie günstiger ist.


----------



## zaskar-le (26. August 2009)

Ich hab's schon hundertmal geschrieben und werde das auch munter weiter tun: die Fotos unserer Schweizer Vertreter sind einfach großartig und in diesem Forum einfach einmalig!

Dankeschön + weiter so!
Christian


----------



## Radlerin (26. August 2009)

Eigentlich sinds ja doch nur fette Raupen mit Flügeln, aber... wie schön!!!  Und toll "geschossen"!


----------



## versus (26. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Insgesamt haben wir fünf von denen im Garten.
> 
> Wenn sie gross sind, sehen sie mal so aus:
> 
> ...



 respekt, der wäre auch was für ein digifoto-forum


----------



## GT Timberline (27. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Insgesamt haben wir fünf von denen im Garten.
> 
> Wenn sie gross sind, sehen sie mal so aus:
> 
> ...den hab ich vor zwei Jahren erwischt.


Oh - der Schwalbenschwanz - bei uns auf der Roten Liste. Das sind Riesenviecher - bis 90 mm Flügelspannweite (http://www.naturpark-ehw.de/schwalbenschwanz). 

Wundervolle Fotos, Zingel - bitte weitermachen


----------



## 93tilInfinity (28. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> genau!


 
gedankt.

Habe mir schon einige Seiten des Threads zu Gemüte geführt... etliche Augenweiden....gratuliere!

Grüsse aus Steffisburg....Andreas


----------



## badbushido (29. August 2009)

Wer kein kuules Bike hat muss halt mit dem Schuhwerk trumpfen!


----------



## zingel (29. August 2009)

badbushido schrieb:


> Wer kein kuules Bike hat muss halt mit dem Schuhwerk trumpfen!



wer kein kuules Bike hat muss halt *suchen...*

























*manchmal findet man was..!*









*...und ab geht's*

















*Slingshot 1987*


----------



## argh (29. August 2009)

was soll man dazu noch schreiben?! 

weltklasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenB (29. August 2009)

also die kontermutter vom steuersatz stoert mich schon gewaltig 

der junge herr wird nachlaessig


----------



## zaskar-le (29. August 2009)

Ich wüßte nur zu gern, wo ihr immer diese Raritäten ausbuddelt. 

@badbushido: was man mit diesen alten Straßenkreuzern doch alles machen kann...


----------



## Radlerin (29. August 2009)

Und zack, wird die Messlatte für Fotos wieder ne Ecke höher gehoben...


----------



## GT Timberline (29. August 2009)

Ihr seid echt so geil ...  

'Sprint King' und der Helm - ich könnt' mich kullern vor Lachen  Genau so muss das ...


----------



## andy1 (30. August 2009)

Hammergeiles sehr altes Slingshot, getoppt natürlich nur durch die Fotos 

Und das erste Mal überhaupt dass ich noch ein weiteres ENDLESS-Kettenblatt sehe


----------



## euphras (30. August 2009)

Sehr, sehr schön..............ähhh,......... hammergeil  

Ist die Anbringung des kleinsten Kettenblattes original? 


.....und warum erinnere ich mich gerade an diesen Film ?!?






(the Rocketeer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (30. August 2009)

CarstenB schrieb:


> also die kontermutter vom steuersatz stoert mich schon gewaltig
> 
> der junge herr wird nachlaessig



wer keinen Schimanoschlüssel zu Hause hat, muss sich zu helfen wissen  ...das hat wohl auch der Vorbesitzer gedacht, ich hab das Teil ohne originale Kontermutter bekommen.




euphras schrieb:


> Ist die Anbringung des kleinsten Kettenblattes original?



die Schrauben sind nicht original, aber die Anbringung schon.


----------



## zingel (5. September 2009)

zum *endgültigen *Abschied vom Gator tauchte ne ganze Reihe *80's* auf...




89/88/88/87/87/85/85/83/83/81/80


----------



## Inigo Montoya (5. September 2009)

eine beneidenswerte sammlung! das kestrel und das merlin sind meine favourites


----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2009)

ein verdammt guter wallride von diesem herrn badbushido da oben


----------



## Radlerin (5. September 2009)

Alter Schwede!



Hätte ja eigentlich jetzt "Alter Schweizer!" heißen müssen, oder? Ach, egal...


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2009)

Shit, ich bin blind... Beeindruckend wie immer.

Frage: Ist die Bullseye-Kurbel aus dem Slingshot mit einem neueren WTP-Lager montiert? Oder ist das auch was altes?


----------



## argh (6. September 2009)

das hat aber schon museumscharakter... beeindruckend!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (6. September 2009)

Salut Bedrich, Salut Zingel,
après l'amour [email protected], c'est l'amour Fou
Superbe Sammlung
Bis bald ( en Suisse peut être)
Philippe


----------



## v8mercedes (6. September 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> das hat aber schon museumscharakter... beeindruckend!



das ist wahr. ich durfte das alles gestern in echt sehen. wenn du davor stehst, ist es nocheinmal *viel beeindruckender*. 
als ob du mit der zeitmaschine zurückgereist bist.

stef, es war ein schöner samstag nachmittag gestern mit all dem schönen altmetall, aber vorallem für mich. das gator kam gut hier an und leuchtet vor sich hin 
natürlich musste ich beim zoll das gute stück zeigen. zum glück hatten wir ja nur was getauscht


----------



## zagato (6. September 2009)

pst, 
mal unter uns, ich hab' den Jackpot geknackt und nehm'se alle.
volkmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (6. September 2009)

v8mercedes schrieb:


> stef, es war ein schöner samstag nachmittag gestern mit all dem schönen altmetall, aber vorallem für mich.



ja, hat gepasst und der Tausch war ansich perfekt 

*viel Spass damit!*


----------



## zingel (6. September 2009)

zagato schrieb:


> pst,
> mal unter uns, ich hab' den Jackpot geknackt und nehm'se alle.
> volkmar



und ich dachte schon, ich bring den Schrott *nie* los.


----------



## gtbiker (6. September 2009)

lässig


----------



## Ketterechts (6. September 2009)

Warum füllt man sich nach dem lesen dieses Threats immer so klein und unbedeutent ?

Ich ziehe den Hut vor dem mit weiten Abstand schönsten Threat hier und verneige mich vor den Protagonisten - seien sie aus Fleisch oder Metal .

CHAPEAU


----------



## Davidbelize (6. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Warum füllt man sich nach dem lesen dieses Threats immer so klein und unbedeutent ?
> 
> Ich ziehe den Hut vor dem mit weiten Abstand schönsten Threat hier und verneige mich vor den Protagonisten - seien sie aus Fleisch oder Metal .
> 
> CHAPEAU



satz eins kann ich leider nicht zustimmen der rest ist mir aus der seele geschrieben.


----------



## zingel (6. September 2009)

*the ultimative FAT battle!!!!*

83111 vs. 836


----------



## CarstenB (6. September 2009)

danke!


----------



## v8mercedes (6. September 2009)

was will man da noch sagen? *OHNE WORTE !!!!*


wie angekündigt, perfekt in szene gesetzt


----------



## felixdelrio (6. September 2009)

Solche Qualität brauchen wir hier! Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (6. September 2009)

Kann mich jemand bitte nachher mal anrufen, ob ich aus meiner Ohnmacht wieder erwacht bin? Danke.

Kraaaaass!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (6. September 2009)

Halleluja!

Amen und Danke nach Willisau.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2009)

diese Seite wird mir heute FATe Träume bescheren....

Danke!


----------



## pago79 (6. September 2009)

wunderschön
Wo findet man bloß solche Schätze immer wieder....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## zingel (9. September 2009)

*Info!*



1999 wurden die ersten 12 MTB Reifen für 29er geliefert.


Einige blieben bei WTB, je ein Paar ging an Wes Williams, Don Cook und Bruce Gordon und die restlichen an Gary Fisher.


Am 10. Mai 1999 baute Kent Eriksen (ehemals Moots) den ersten 29er


Wie üblich machte Gary Fisher Nägel mit Köpfen und wollte die 29er im grossen Stil unter die Menschheit bringen.


Mitte 2001 wurden die 2002er Modelle des Fisher Topmodels Supercal29 an die Shops ausgeliefert.


Dank GF durften bereits 2003 29er bei den UCI-Rennen starten.







*was könnte das wohl sein???*



































*genau!*














































































*2002 Gary Fisher Supercal29*

*...das erste 29er Serienbike*


----------



## euphras (9. September 2009)

Jetzt friert die Hölle ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (9. September 2009)

euphras schrieb:


> Jetzt friert die Hölle ein...



und wir waren dabei.................


----------



## j.ö.r.g (9. September 2009)

wenn schon exklusiv, dann richtig ...






Gary Fishers 29er bei der Transalp Challenge anno 2002 auf der Etappe von Imst nach Ischgl an der 2ten Verpflegung. Mit originalem Paul Smith Design.


----------



## zingel (9. September 2009)

*cool!* 

Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr, integrierter Steuersatz und bereits eine gestreckte Zocchi ...scheint ein Prototyp zu sein.


----------



## Ketterechts (9. September 2009)

Die Beste Antwort auf alle Diskusionen rund ums Thema " Was ist ein Klassiker ? " und wo natürlich ? Na hier in diesem Threat .


----------



## andy2 (10. September 2009)

schick aber bei den bildern wird mir der groesse wegen schwindlig


----------



## ZeFlo (10. September 2009)

weichei, kleine bilder bei grossen rädern sind ja wohl völlig sinnlos!



			
				rollrasenverleger schrieb:
			
		

> ...badbushido kann nicht, der braucht schon genug Zeit um auf mich aufzupassen. ..



da hat wohl einer bös gepatzt! *

B e d r i i i c c c h h h h !


 *


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

*"Rollrasenverleger"  ..PAH!*


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

*okeeee* ...ich mach's wieder gut


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)




----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

*1991 Serotta T-Max*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. September 2009)

Moin Stef,

jetzt gehst du ganz schön in die Offensive 
Viele Reizüberflutungen in letzter Zeit in sehr kurzen Abständen. Habe schon Bindehautentzündung wegen Euch.
Mir fehlt allerdings noch das Radl mit dem T-Bone, kommt das auch bald?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## versus (11. September 2009)

musste auch schnell die sonnenbrille überstülpen. vielleicht kannst du feri mit ins sharky-team nehmen. neon unter sich...

sehr, sehr cooles rad, aber die hose... ;-)


----------



## Radlerin (11. September 2009)

Da weiß man echt nicht, worüber man mehr staunen soll: Über die Bilder, das Rad oder die Klamotten? Großartig! 

PS: Was treiben diese Mini-Viecher da auf deinem Rücken?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (11. September 2009)

Da hat's mir doch glatt die Sprache verschlagen...


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (11. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> musste auch schnell die sonnenbrille überstülpen. vielleicht kannst du feri mit ins sharky-team nehmen. neon unter sich...
> 
> sehr, sehr cooles rad, aber die hose... ;-)



Salut, gerade die Hose...alles super
Philippe


----------



## SingleLight (11. September 2009)

Da bin ich gleich in einer anderen Zeit versetzt, super die Farben!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> aber die hose... ;-)



*dafür muss uncle Pete geradestehen!* Es ist das offizielle Teamdress, dass sie damals gefahren sind. Es gehört Florian Wiesmann, der damit Junioren Schweizermeister wurde


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Mir fehlt allerdings noch das Radl mit dem T-Bone, kommt das auch bald?



ist ein Rudelbike ...evtl. erwisch ich das Grüppchen bald einmal.


----------



## versus (11. September 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> *dafür muss uncle Pete geradestehen!* Es ist das offizielle Teamdress, dass sie damals gefahren sind. Es gehört Florian Wiesmann, der damit Junioren Schweizermeister wurde



ja damals...

letztes we bei der volksmetzgete ist einer mit as ähnlichem mit langem bein vor mir her gefahren. ein glück war noch älter als die hose und ich konnte ihn abschütteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. September 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ist ein Rudelbike ...evtl. erwisch ich das Grüppchen bald einmal.



Na dann Glück Auf, ach ne Petri heil, mh auch falsch, ah Waidmannsheil sagt man da glaube ich 
Bin gespannt 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Koe (11. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Da weiß man echt nicht, worüber man mehr staunen soll: Über die Bilder, das Rad oder die Klamotten? Großartig!
> 
> PS: Was treiben diese Mini-Viecher da auf deinem Rücken?



in diesem fall definitiv über die klamotten. 

sehr geil. bin auch jedes mal aufs neue geplättet, danke dafür.


gruß stefan


----------



## xenongolf (11. September 2009)

Das ist wirklich der ober Hammer was Ihr hier treibt. 

Macht BITTE weiter so. GEILE BIKES - GEILE KLAMOTTEN - GEILE BILDER


----------



## tofino73 (11. September 2009)

Das Disc-Hinterrad habt ihr in dem Fall auch einem aus dem Kanton Luzern abgeluchst... So klein ist die Welt

Happy trails


----------



## hoeckle (11. September 2009)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Das Disc-Hinterrad habt ihr in dem Fall auch einem aus dem Kanton Luzern abgeluchst... So klein ist die Welt
> 
> Happy trails


 
teilchenbeschleuniger! der steph war da leider schneller - so musste ich mich mit einem tioga bescheiden... 

passt aber super ins serotta...


----------



## pago79 (11. September 2009)

Diese farben einfach nur Traumhaft...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roesli (12. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> teilchenbeschleuniger! der steph war da leider schneller - so musste ich mich mit einem tioga bescheiden...
> 
> passt aber super ins serotta...



Definitiv. Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## zingel (12. September 2009)

ja, ich auch ...das Portemonnaie tut jetzt noch weh!


----------



## retired (13. September 2009)

DAS orginal!

rollrasen war pornking ist


----------



## badbushido (7. Oktober 2009)

*Hey Willy(sau) zeig der Maya deinen Belly!*























*Fat Chance 8322*































*Macht Freude!*


----------



## kadaverfleisch (7. Oktober 2009)

Bedrich,

very nice 
das sind die Bikes, die mir gefallen, Hut ab 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## bonebreaker666 (7. Oktober 2009)

...sprachlos ich bin... 
​


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (7. Oktober 2009)

Super...wieder da
Philippe


----------



## Radlerin (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich schließ mich dem Knochenbrecher an... 

Der "Helm"! Ick werd verrückt!


----------



## bighit_fsr (7. Oktober 2009)

sollt ich je die Möglichkeit haben in Willisau mit Euch radeln zu gehen,

ich bin definitiv nicht cool genug dafür!

Wie immer geile Bilder, vor allem die vom und zum Serotta gefallen mir sehr gut!

Danke und weiter so!


----------



## 3cinos (18. Oktober 2009)

Die *Oakley* Griffe, der Hammer!!!

Ps.: Stimmt es, dass jene bei Regen griffiger geworden sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2009)

Heute war ein lustiger Tag.
Zuerst habe ich den Zitteraal den Trail neben der Staumauer runtergejagt.
Dann habe ich den Gary gemacht.
Doch zuerst noch ein paar neue Fat Pigschs.


----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2009)

90er Bonti OR


----------



## Radlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

DAUMEN HOCH!

Gewohnt großartige Bilder...


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Oktober 2009)

Traumhaft schön, ein echter Genuss. Danke.

Die Bontrager-Decals sind aber sehr unsauber verklebt... ;-)


----------



## badbushido (27. Oktober 2009)

Fisher "Mountainbikes" Competition 1983


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (27. Oktober 2009)

C'est la fête...la fête
Philippe


----------



## zingel (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## bonebreaker666 (27. Oktober 2009)

..einfach einsame spitze...



Jetzt kann ich beruhigt in's Bett gehen, ich weiß ja schon, was mich in meinen Träumen erwartet


----------



## Rockyman (28. Oktober 2009)

Einfach grandios  
Vielen Dank auch für die einfach genialen landschaftlichen Eindrücke. Wunderschön im Tessin!
Du scheinst gleich einen ganzen Lieferwagen voller Bikes mitgenommen zu haben? 

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Briggtopp (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Willisau Thread einer der Besten auf dem Board, immerwieder einen Besuch Wert.
War ja auch lange nich da

Vielen Dank für die wie immer sehr schönen Bilder


----------



## rasaldul (28. Oktober 2009)

immer wieder klasse, vielen dank für's posten.


----------



## fredeckbert (29. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Fotos! Klasse Bikes! 

Grüße, marcus


----------



## badbushido (29. November 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2009)

wieder grosses kino!!


----------



## Radlerin (30. November 2009)

Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philippe Carnoy (30. November 2009)

Salut Bedrich,
C'est toujours magique


----------



## zingel (9. Dezember 2009)

*viele, schnelle Bilder hintereinander...*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8064712"]2002 Fisher Supercal29 on Vimeo[/ame]​

für die classik Freaks unter euch, gibt's *in der zweiten Hälfte einen Special Guest!*


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Dezember 2009)

obergeil boys. 
wat würd ick drum jeben da mit langzuballern. das doofe ist nur das ich immer nur 1x im jahr die kondi hab um da in angemessener geschwindigkeit hoch zu foan.

geile einstellungen, schöne bilder, guade fahrer....

vielen dank für die tollen bilder
gruss kay


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2009)

das toppt mal wieder alles - und geile musikwahl ! ! !


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Christus, nicht nur daß Ihr die Standards bei den Fotos setzt, jetzt fangt Ihr auch noch mit Videos an...

Chapeau!


----------



## Radlerin (9. Dezember 2009)

Absolute Zustimmung!

Ganz großes Kino! 

Vom Vergnügen, dir/euch beim Fahren zuzuschauen mal abgesehen: Meine Lieblingsstelle ist definitiv die Zauberei am Wirtshaus...


----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2009)

Ganz großes Kino. 

Ihr setzt mal wieder einen neuen Standard


----------



## Quen (9. Dezember 2009)

Den Thread muss man einfach abonnieren! 

Fotos einfach großartig, dass Video richtig lässig!


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Dezember 2009)

Bedrich und Steff!
ihr seid einfach ein aufsteller!!
GRAZIE


----------



## Deleted 76843 (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Bunnys die Treppe hoch, sind fahrtechnisch ganz grosse Klasse. Tolles Video.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (9. Dezember 2009)

*ooooooh, super Trailer und eine herausragende Technik !*
respekt Zingel

und schöne Erinnerungen
"ich muss nächstes Jahr wieder einmal auf den Napf"
mal schauen ob mich ein paar Gefährten aus der Ostrandzone begleiten

bis bald 

der Bikespammer


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich ganz großes Kino (und Johnny so oder so...)

Aber das schönste:

In your face 160mm Enduro Kiddies 
Man ist halt früher auch mit Technik bergab (und -auf) gekommen.
So schön eure Bilder auch sind, mehr Videos bitte


----------



## zingel (9. Dezember 2009)

*danke für die Blumen!*


dafür gibt's noch ein Goodie, das zufällig entstand und beim Schneiden rausgeflogen ist...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/8081170"]Gary attaque! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pago79 (9. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil. Manche Dinge werden giftiger wenn sie altern

Gruß
Lars


----------



## höhenangst (9. Dezember 2009)

super , danke für die bewegten Bilder 

7 , 8 , 9 ,10 , Klasse  !!!


----------



## argh (9. Dezember 2009)

super!

oder in der superlative, weil die hier wirklich angebracht ist: 

der superste thread!


----------



## jörgl (9. Dezember 2009)

Spitzenmäßig. Vom Unterhaltungwert absoluter Kultstatus


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Dezember 2009)

super!


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2009)

habe eben laut aufgelacht, als ihr zu acdc an der eiernden lefty vorbeigeflogen seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (9. Dezember 2009)

"Xaver! Hoast's die zwoa Außerirdischn gsehn, die grod mit ihrn Raumgleitern oa uns vorbeigfoahrn sein? <keuch>"

"<keuch> Jo Heinz, des is die Fjutscher! <keuch>"


----------



## zingel (9. Dezember 2009)

johnnyra schrieb:


> "Xaver! Hoast's die zwoa Außerirdischn gsehn, die grod mit ihrn Raumgleitern oa uns vorbeigfoahrn sein? <keuch>"
> 
> "<keuch> Jo Heinz, des is die Fjutscher! <keuch>"


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (9. Dezember 2009)

Woran könnte es liegen,dass ich nicht sehen kann? 

Marco


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Dezember 2009)

bei mir liefs auch nicht von alleine los, du musst mal in den vortschrittsbalken klicken, quasi den start überspulen dann loofts.
gruss kay


----------



## felixdelrio (9. Dezember 2009)

Grossartig!


----------



## zingel (9. Dezember 2009)

Dr.Bontrager schrieb:


> Woran könnte es liegen,dass ich nicht sehen kann?
> 
> Marco



wenn's immer noch nicht geht, einfach rechts unten auf VIMEO klicken und 
das Video beim Hoster schauen. Wenn das auch nicht geht, fehlt dir evtl. 
der Quicktime-Player (Freeware). Da kenn ich mich aber zu wenig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (10. Dezember 2009)

richtig fein, was ihr da treibt. weiter so.


----------



## SingleLight (10. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Ich frage mich immer bei solchen Videos, wie entstehen die eigentlich, legt man die Kamera irgendwo hin, fährt dran vorbei, dann den ganzen Weg zurück und einsammeln? Da ist man mal das ganze Wochenende beschäftigt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## andy1 (10. Dezember 2009)

spitzenmäßiges Goodie  
und zum Ende hätte die "ruhigere" Musik wieder weitergehen müssen


----------



## Radlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> Manche Dinge werden giftiger wenn sie altern



Ich finde nicht gut, wie du über Steff und Bedrich sprichst! 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer bei solchen Videos, wie entstehen die eigentlich, legt man die Kamera irgendwo hin, fährt dran vorbei, dann den ganzen Weg zurück und einsammeln? Da ist man mal das ganze Wochenende beschäftigt



Das habe ich mich auch schon oft gefragt... Macht ihr das so? Oder habt ihr einen Praktikanten mit, der die "Drecksarbeit" machen darf? 

Das zweite Video ist jedenfalls auch sehr geil, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf...


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> legt man die Kamera irgendwo hin, fährt dran vorbei, dann den ganzen Weg zurück und einsammeln?


ja, genau so wird das gemacht


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2009)

die 2 männer sind self made heroes
da sollten wir doch langsam wissen
steff, hoffe ihr habt die kamera am ti treff 2010 auch dabei
bin  beeindruckt das ihr das schon umgestzt habt
freue mich schon auf die aufnahmen wie ihr  150mm fahrer im trail plattmacht mit einem klassiker!

euer bikelifestyle ist


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> zum Ende hätte die "ruhigere" Musik wieder weitergehen müssen



dann hätte man das rasselnde geschnaufe der stehengelassenen aber nicht so gut hören können


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> dann hätte man das rasselnde geschnaufe der stehengelassenen aber nicht so gut hören können



stimmt


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> dann hätte man das rasselnde geschnaufe der stehengelassenen aber nicht so gut hören können


genau das war die Absicht


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hoffe ihr habt die kamera am ti treff 2010 auch dabei.


natürlich! der neue Fotoapparat kommt dann auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retired (10. Dezember 2009)

föcking awesome guys 
hüerä güeät!



Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..
> steff, hoffe ihr habt die kamera am ti treff 2010 auch dabei
> ..



ich weiss nicht was daran so toll ist älteren menschen beim spazierengehen zuzuschauen ...


flo


----------



## zingel (10. Dezember 2009)

retired schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was daran so toll ist älteren menschen beim spazierengehen zuzuschauen ...


mit entsprechender Musik wird auch das ganz amüsant


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Dezember 2009)

Scheinbar machen die Schweizer nicht nur die beste Schokolade. Wahnsinn. Ihr seid auf eine sehr angenehme Art und Weise etwas krank.


----------



## tifreak (13. Dezember 2009)

Geile sache -dieses new-scool-bashing

Aber - zu meinem Bedauern - werd ich wohl kaum viel schneller als die beiden Überholten unterwegs sein nächstes Jahr

Ich glaub meine Aktive Zeit neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen

Der Willisau-Faden lässt mich immer wieder von coolen Touren träumen,

nur seh ich dann auch die aktuelle Form der Beiden Hoffotografen und dann vergehts mir leider wieder.

All Thumbs up für Oldschoolracing-Willisau

Gruss Tom

P.S.  : wo bleibt der Rohloffanten-Aufbau-Thread, mister Zingel??


----------



## zingel (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Rohloffant ist momentan bei Rewel und Rohloff rückt den Gates-Carrier
noch nicht raus. Voraussichtlich dann im Januar. Ansonsten stünde einem 
Aufbau nicht's mehr im Weg.

Kannst gerne wieder mal mitkommen, die Form ist egal. Ein schlechtes 
Gewissen aufgrund der Warterei kann beidseits jederzeit problemlos mit einem 
Aemmebräu aufgebessert werden


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Dezember 2009)

Gallus City an Arbonia Bodensee
hallo Tom, es ist noch lange nicht Zeit zum aufhören.
Das ist nur der Dezemberblues !
Dr. der Radologie
Anders Alpenpalmer


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2009)

bikespammer schrieb:


> Das ist nur der Dezemberblues !



...und bald schon kommt der *"yodeling january"*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RLsYdKOHdE"]YouTube- Oesch's die Dritten - Ski Twist Jodel[/ame]



und nach dem resetting february...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP1irDP0fGs"]YouTube- 10 chlini appenzeller bligg[/ame]



geht's bereits schon wieder los
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM"]YouTube- AC/DC - Back In Black (Live At Donnington) High Quality!!![/ame]


----------



## zingel (30. Dezember 2009)

Zum Jahresende hin eine kurze Bestandesaufnahme, was sich in den letzten zwei Jahren bei uns im Schweizer Hinterland alles so eingenistet hat...







in meinem Schuppen gehen folgende Exemplare aus und ein...


*1980 Lawwill Pro Cruiser*
Eines der ersten MTB's überhaupt.







*1981 Specialized Stumpjumper*
Die Nummer 75 aus der ersten 500er Serie des ersten MTB-Serienproduzenten.






*1983 FAT's*
Die Nummern 836 und 83111. Das silberne ist das 18. MTB von FAT und ist noch filled brazed. Das Schwarze ist bereits geschweisst.






*1985 GT Timberline*
So sah der Einstieg der BMX-Grossmacht ins MTB-Segment aus.






*1985 Mountainklein*
Der erste MTB-Jahrgang des Aluminium-Papstes.






*1987 Merlin Mountain*
Die Nummer 164 aus der ersten 200er Serie der Titanium-Pioniere. Damals noch aus Flugzeughydraulikrohren.






*1987 Slingshot*
Die Nummer 054 noch mit zwei Seilen.






*Trimble X*
Eines aus der ersten 8er Serie vom Monocoque-Pionier Brent Trimble. Es ist noch komplett aus Fiberglas.






*1988 Kestrel MXZ*
Ein Vorserienmodell des ersten MTB-Modells von Kestrel. Es entstand in Zusammenarbeit mit Brent Trimble.






*1989 Yeti FRO*
Mit 1" BMX-Steuersatz und einem Landshark Custom-Paintjob. Der Vorbau wurde mittlerweile ersetzt.






*1990 Klein Attitude*
Das erste Modell mit der verpressten Aluminiumgabel.






*1991 Serotta T/Max*
Mit Sugino Tension disc und einem kompletten Syncros Packaque.

















beim Nachbarn sind folgende zu sehen...

*1983 FAT*
Die Nummer 8322. Es ist auch bereits geschweisst.






*1983 Fisher Competition*
Soll Gary persönlich gehört haben und wurde von Tom Ritchey gelötet.






*1983 Salsa*
Ein sehr frühes von Ross Shafer






*1985 Mountainklein*
bisserl grösser als meins






*1985 Mantis XCR Composite*
Soll die Vorteile von Alu und Stahl vereinen.






*1986 Cannondale SM600*
Der Kantenklatscher von damals?






*1986 Yeti FRO*
Eines von wenigen überlebenden mit dem runden Oberrohr






*1987 American Breezer*
Design by Joe Breeeze und mady by American.






*1988 GT Avalanche*
Das ersten Modell mit TripleTriangle.






*1988 Klein Pinnacle*
Racebike in Backfire.






*1988 Yeti FRO*
Immer noch in erster Hand.






*1989 Klein TopGun*
Dieses Modell wurde nur ein Jahr lang gebaut.






*1989 Marin Team Titanium*
Solche Geschenke nimmt man gerne!






*1990 Bontrager OR*
State of the Art im Stahlbau






*1991 Klein Attitude*
Wird nicht gefahren ...Campagnolo sei Dank!








in der Bahnhofstrasse sollen noch ein paar Neuere unterwegs sein ...aber das wird erst im nächsten Jahr überprüft.


----------



## pago79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Einfach nur der Wahnsinn euer Fuhrpark

aber kann es sein, daß am 86er FRO inzwischen eine andere Kurbel verbaut ist?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (30. Dezember 2009)

tolle sammlung die herren. ick bin begeistert.
gruss kay

ick wüsst janich was ich davon nicht haben wollen würde.


----------



## Quen (30. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> in der Bahnhofstrasse sollen noch ein paar Neuere unterwegs sein ...aber das wird erst im nächsten Jahr überprüft.


 

Zum Glück dauert es bis 2010 nicht mehr so lange...


----------



## jörgl (30. Dezember 2009)

Was soll man auch groß sagen. Die Zeitreisen mit Euch sind unbezahlbar und immer wieder ein Erlebnis


----------



## felixdelrio (30. Dezember 2009)

Super! Wunderschön anzuschauen!


----------



## bertel (30. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick wüsst janich was ich davon nicht haben wollen würde.



Ich würde ja das Salsa nehmen, ich weiss gar nicht mehr warum ich damals nicht mitgeboten habe 

Der Rest ist aber auch nicht soooo übel


----------



## zingel (30. Dezember 2009)

pago79 schrieb:


> aber kann es sein, daß am 86er FRO inzwischen eine andere Kurbel verbaut ist?



ich glaub nicht, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Sind soviel ich weiss Dogbones der ersten Generation ohne Ausfräsungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Zum Glück dauert es bis 2010 nicht mehr so lange...



Ansonsten wäre es auch eine Quälerei für uns 

Tolle Fotos, mal wieder 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (30. Dezember 2009)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick wüsst janich was ich davon nicht haben wollen würde.




Ich schon, und zwar das 91iger Atti in Backfire ,

Tullio's MTB-Versuchsgruppe dürfte sogar in der Schweiz bleiben da ich mit den MTB Componenten aus Vicenza nicht so recht warm werde 
Zum Glück ist's mir 2" zu gross...

Spass beiseite, ihr habt echt ne tolle Sammlung  Nicht nur einfach im Keller abgeparkt sondern öfters im Einsatz  Top 
Ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder in 2010 

Mfg Frank


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Ich bin bei eurem Thread immer wieder begeistert, wie zeitlos diese Klassiker doch sind...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## jörgl (30. Dezember 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Tullio's MTB-Versuchsgruppe dürfte sogar in der Schweiz bleiben da ich mit den MTB Componenten aus Vicenza nicht so recht warm werde



Oh ja... vom Finish her ein Genuß , von der Funktion her wird sie jedoch sogar von Shimanos Einsteigergruppen vor allem bzgl. Bremsen in den Sack gesteckt.....


----------



## pago79 (30. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Sind soviel ich weiss Dogbones der ersten Generation ohne Ausfräsungen.



Ah, ich dachte schon es wäre die Cook die Bedrich mir verkauft hat.
aber das war ja eine mit Blutrinne.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:
			
		

> *1989 Yeti FRO*
> Der Vorbau wurde mittlerweile ersetzt.



Bilder bitte 



			
				zingel schrieb:
			
		

> *1986 Yeti FRO*
> Eines von wenigen überlebenden mit dem runden Oberrohr



Bis wann wurden denn davon wieviele gebaut?
Könnte meins älter als '88 sein?

Danke und Gruss
Micha


----------



## zingel (31. Dezember 2009)

meins hat die Seriennummer 739 und ist ein 89er. Irrtümlicherweise, dachte ich mal es
sei ein 88er, aber da waren die Seriennummern deutlich kleiner.

Wenn du eins mit 1" BMX-Steuersatz und rundem Oberrohr hast, dürfte es älter als 88 
sein. Bin mir da aber auch nicht ganz sicher. Aber auf jeden Fall sind die Einzöller recht 
selten, zumal sie meist durchrosteten. Alle drei Yetis in diesem Thread sind restauriert, 
bzgl hatten Risse, oder/und waren durchgerostet.

Fotos kommen nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. Der Vorbau ist aber nicht mehr der T-Bone, 
sondern was aus Alu poliert, das zur ebenfalls nachgerüsteten IRD-Stütze passt. Ein FTW 
oder Atac ist es aber nicht.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> meins hat die Seriennummer 739 und ist ein 89er. Irrtümlicherweise, dachte ich mal es
> sei ein 88er, aber da waren die Seriennummern deutlich kleiner.
> 
> Wenn du eins mit 1" BMX-Steuersatz und rundem Oberrohr hast, dürfte es älter als 88
> ...



Danke 

Ich werde meins entlacken lassen, da es nicht mehr der Originallack ist, und Georg wird es untersuchen. Gegebenfalls Hand anlegen. Mit Taschenlampe ins Sitzrohr geleuchtet, sieht es ganz gut aus.

T-Bone hätte ich da auch nicht erwartet, jetzt würde ich einen American denken, nach deiner Beschreibung. Jetzt kommt mir eine Idee! Könnte man/ich denn einen American am FRO verbauen? Zeitlich und Optisch?

Frohes und Gesundes Neues Jahr
Micha


----------



## zingel (1. Januar 2010)

American ist ne gute Idee! 

Deinem würde ein Cook aus Stahl wohl am besten stehen. Am weissen und weissblauen ist 
ein solcher verbaut. Sind aber eher selten zu finden.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. Januar 2010)

Ok, einen polierten American könnte ich eventuell bekommen.

Cook in Stahl kannte ich bis letzte Woche garnicht, Ashok hat mich da erst aufmerksam drauf gemacht.

Mal sehen, was das neue Jahr so mit sich bringt.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (1. Januar 2010)

dann nimm den american, dat wär mal wat anners. cook in stahl kenn ick och nicht. aber würde so ein silberner american überhaupt ins farbkonzept passen.

sorry für den spam im falschen thread.
also wieder zurück nach willisau....

gruss kay


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. Februar 2010)

Moin Jungs,

wann gehts denn weiter, im Winter läuft Eure Einkommensquelle der Willisauer Bike Restaurateure nicht so gut, oder? 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## zingel (10. Februar 2010)

dochdoch, die Goldwaschjungs müssen auch im Winter Schutzgeld bezahlen, an dem würd's nicht liegen. Aber ich hab das Handgelenk verstaucht und war etwas eingeschränkt. Nun ist's aber schon wieder etwas besser. Mal schauen, hab gehört wegen dem vielen Schnee habe sich eine Dreiergruppe Schneemenschen in tiefere Lagen getraut. Mal schauen, vielleicht ist's auch nur ein Gerücht..?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. Februar 2010)

Handgelenk verstaucht ?

Ja ja, Fasching und vereiste Strassen sind halt eine gefährliche Kombination !

gruss aus der Ostrandzone


----------



## zingel (10. Februar 2010)

nix Fasching! ...hatte gegen eine zufallende Türe verloren :-/


----------



## kadaverfleisch (10. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> dochdoch, die Goldwaschjungs müssen auch im Winter Schutzgeld bezahlen, an dem würd's nicht liegen.



...na dann ist ja gut 



zingel schrieb:


> Mal schauen, hab gehört wegen dem vielen Schnee habe sich eine Dreiergruppe Schneemenschen in tiefere Lagen getraut. Mal schauen, vielleicht ist's auch nur ein Gerücht..?



...da freu ich mich schon drauf 

Gruss
Micha

ps. das Packerl ist on the way


----------



## marinito (12. Februar 2010)

Don´t understand german but this is the best thread in the forum!!!


----------



## SingleLight (12. Februar 2010)

marinito schrieb:


> Don´t understand german but this is the best thread in the forum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (12. Februar 2010)

marinito schrieb:


> Don´t understand german but this is the best thread in the forum!!!



yes it is 

michael


----------



## zingel (13. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Mal schauen, hab gehört wegen dem vielen Schnee habe sich eine Dreiergruppe Schneemenschen in tiefere Lagen getraut. Mal schauen, vielleicht ist's auch nur ein Gerücht..?



war heute draussen ...das Gerücht hat sich nicht bestätigt - leider!


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

*...es war nur einer*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9432605"]1989 YETI FRO on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Februar 2010)

Verdammte Axt, ihr habt's eben einfach drauf 
Neidlos,
Mfg Frank


----------



## kadaverfleisch (14. Februar 2010)

thanks!

cheers,
michael

ps. das packerl ist heute im inland aufgegeben worden.


----------



## spezirider (14. Februar 2010)

top !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v8mercedes (14. Februar 2010)

stef, ihr beide setzt immer wieder einen oben drauf !!!!!

einfach nur TOP


----------



## Syborg (14. Februar 2010)

tolles Video, Respekt 

Gruß Syborg


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

Wunderbar!  Wobei ich mir noch ein paar Sprünge gewünscht hätte


----------



## cschrahe (14. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz dumm gefragt, wie seh ich das Video? Bei mir kommt nix


----------



## gtbiker (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr cooles Filmchen! Besonders die ersten 31sek. sind absolut genial gemacht 
Und der Schluß ist auch lässig!


----------



## bighit_fsr (14. Februar 2010)

absolut geniales Video!!!


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

danke! 




cschrahe schrieb:


> Mal ganz dumm gefragt, wie seh ich das Video? Bei mir kommt nix



vielleicht später nochmal versuchen..


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2010)

Ihr habt echt Spass an der Sache!


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Februar 2010)

Der Schluss ist echt der Hammer! 

Wenn es mal nichts mehr zu Konstruieren gibt kannst Du locker in die Filmbranche wechseln.


----------



## S-BEND (14. Februar 2010)

Stammt die Eyeshadescheibe zufällig aus dem Raum Berlin ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

das ist gut möglich, ich hab mehrere und keine Ahnung mehr welche woher kam.


----------



## mini.tom (14. Februar 2010)

absolut genial - vielen Dank - Perfekte Arbeit - wie immer von euch 
Mfg
Tom


----------



## S-BEND (14. Februar 2010)

Ach so, du hast gleich mehrere davon...

Gruß


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

ja, vor allem rote und verspiegelte, die mag ich am liebsten.


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> ps. das packerl ist heute im inland aufgegeben worden.


super! danke!!




v8mercedes schrieb:


> stef, ihr beide setzt immer wieder einen oben drauf !!!!!
> 
> einfach nur TOP


diesmal musste ich alleine ran ...Kollege Nachbar ist in den Skiferien 




jörgl schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir noch ein paar Sprünge gewünscht hätte


jaja ...war auch so schon unberechenbar glatt genug.


----------



## Radlerin (15. Februar 2010)

Danke für den schönen Start in die Woche!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. Februar 2010)

Zingel kriegen wir mal sone schöe Doku von deinem Zaskar?

Mfg


----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2010)

vielleicht..


----------



## Briggtopp (15. Februar 2010)

Einfach wunderscheeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Ich würde gerne eine DVD des Films "The Complete Collection" bestellen! 

Tom


----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2010)

ist geplant, aber das Material reicht *noch* nicht ...


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Februar 2010)

trial action mit dem zaskar, bitte.


----------



## zingel (20. März 2010)

*"Frühlingsputz!"*











































*also einen IKEA-Schrank bestellt und das wichtigste einsortiert...*



















*...für die mehrheitlich Oakleys gibt's dann in den nächsten Wochen was neues...*


----------



## jörgl (20. März 2010)

Das Klöppeldeckchen, was da unter den Spaceframes hervorlugt, ist ja herzallerliebst


----------



## zingel (20. März 2010)

made by mum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (20. März 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> made by mum!



 Von den Teilen liegenbei meinen Leuten auch noch zig rum. Vor Jahren fand ich sie noch lächerlich, mittlerweile ist aber auch das eine handwerkliche Kunst, die dem Aussterben immer näher kommt...... wie so vieles


----------



## zingel (28. März 2010)

hab heute mal ausnahmsweise was Neues vor die Linse bekommen...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (28. März 2010)

Aber Black and White passt doch gar nicht zu dem neumodschen Kram , wobei ich die Hoffnung schon ganz schick finde , wenn schon, denn schon .

Gruss
Micha


----------



## zingel (28. März 2010)

kadaverfleisch schrieb:


> Aber Black and White passt doch gar nicht zu dem neumodschen Kram



tja, viel mehr als schwarzeloxiert und Rohmetal hat das Bike eh nicht zu bieten.


----------



## argh (28. März 2010)

Hast du auch ne Aufnahme von der Seite da, bitte?


----------



## zingel (28. März 2010)

sobald das letzte Teil von PhilWood geliefert wurde.


----------



## argh (28. März 2010)

aha. ok...


... ich bin gespannt. die bilder lassen ja schon feines hoffen.


----------



## zingel (3. April 2010)

hab mal das 88er Trimble X und das 88er MXZ gefragt, ob sie die ältesten 
ihrer Gattung seien und sie meinten: *"eigentlich ja!"*

...aber es gäbe da noch ein....



















































*Kestrel 4000*
das 1987 die Ära der Plastik-Monocoque Velos ein Jahr vor ihnen 
einläutete und während den Jahrzehnten etwas gepimt wurde

...ready zur Jagd der Cervélos dieser Welt !


----------



## Myxin (3. April 2010)

Einfach nur genial  und hundertmal schöner als die Cervélos dieser Welt..


----------



## cleiende (3. April 2010)

... und auch noch mit dem grossen Dura-Ace Zeitfahrblatt! Grosses Kino, weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trinkdöner (3. April 2010)

wow!


----------



## Radlerin (3. April 2010)

Krasses Gerät! Das fährt doch bestimmt auch ohne Fahrer schon aus Eigenantrieb verdammt schnell!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. April 2010)

ciao zingel, 

und dann zeigst du uns das einarmige am ti-treff ?

gruss vom bauxit-fahrer


----------



## zingel (5. April 2010)

es liegt alles in der Hand vom Phil Wood Mädel Darla ...ich hoffe sie macht bald vorwärts.

ob ich an's TT kommen kann steht noch in den Sternen. Hab an dem Weekend recht viel los. 
Wenn dann nur am Sonntag.


----------



## zingel (18. April 2010)

total hinüber vom Höhenmeterfressen und frühlingshaft verkrampften Federversuchen. Für geplante Projekte sind deutliche Fortschritte von Nöten!


----------



## Radlerin (19. April 2010)

Das Blumenbeet ist noch nicht ganz farblich passend zu den Rädern... Da geht noch was!


----------



## zingel (19. April 2010)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Das Blumenbeet ist noch nicht ganz farblich passend zu den Rädern... Da geht noch was!



das Gelb passt perfekt und das rot kommt im Sommer mit den Thalien.
nur das Leuchtpink haben wir seit dem Quecksilberverbot nicht mehr hinbekommen


----------



## versus (19. April 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> nur das Leuchtpink haben wir seit dem Quecksilberverbot nicht mehr hinbekommen





manchmal übertreiben es die grünen aber auch wirklich...


----------



## zingel (19. April 2010)

da oben das Attitude etwas ablenkt, hier nun noch der stählerne Japaner alleine...



*1987 Fisher Procaliber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. April 2010)

und noch ein wenig dumdidumm...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11059723"]1987 Fisher Procaliber on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. April 2010)

Auch wieder top


----------



## divergent! (20. April 2010)

sehr cool um die ecken gemacht


----------



## SingleLight (20. April 2010)

So etwas macht mich hier auf dem Stuhl grad richtig fertig, ich will raus


----------



## pago79 (20. April 2010)

sehr lässig
Immer wieder schön zu sehen, daß einige Räder hier auch noch richtig gefahren werden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## zingel (11. Mai 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> ... ich bin gespannt. die bilder lassen ja schon feines hoffen.



Phil Wood hat endlich geliefert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (11. Mai 2010)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das in diesem forum sagen darf, aber das bike gefällt mir total! was edles/ exklusives zum trainieren und nicht nur fürs wohnzimmer


----------



## Radlerin (11. Mai 2010)

Darfst du natürlich nicht!  

Ich finds auch ziemlich hot. Und ein schöner Gegensatz zu dem ganzen Alteisen noch dazu.


----------



## FalloutBoy (11. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Phil Wood hat endlich geliefert...



Ein absolutes Traumrad mit dem (bei dem heutigen Material selten gewordenen) Potential, seinerseits irgendwann mal zu einem echten Klassiker zu werden


----------



## zingel (11. Mai 2010)

das wichtigste hatte ich noch vergessen...


----------



## argh (11. Mai 2010)

Sehr sehr sexy! Da hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt!


----------



## zingel (12. Mai 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Ein absolutes Traumrad mit dem (bei dem heutigen Material selten gewordenen) Potential, seinerseits irgendwann mal zu einem echten Klassiker zu werden



...irgendwann werd ich meinen Enkelkindern erzählen ...weisde, als es 
noch Keddn gab ... Phil Wood die ersten, die das Rohloff Gates Ritzel 
direkt an Endkunden ... extra gefräst! ...


----------



## Filosofem (12. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> das wichtigste hatte ich noch vergessen...



Und vorne? EBB? Oder ist das ausgemessen?


----------



## zingel (12. Mai 2010)

ja, EBB


----------



## rasaldul (12. Mai 2010)

schön geworden wie immer, nur die schon etwas antiquierte optik der hope mini (speziell in der ausführung der rohloffscheibe) stört für mich etwas den gesamteindruck.


----------



## zingel (12. Mai 2010)

gerade die find ich total cool! ...bin halt ein oldschoola 

hab die Mini extra in schwarz umeloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (12. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> gerade die find ich total cool! ...bin halt ein oldschoola
> 
> hab die Mini extra in schwarz umeloxieren lassen.



und dann so ein buntes würfelrad gut finden...tststs


----------



## zingel (12. Mai 2010)

das wird bei der nächsten elox-Lieferung auch noch schwarz.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (20. Mai 2010)

jetzt werden eure Bilder schon zu Auktionszwecken missbraucht

http://cgi.ebay.de/Retro-Klein-Atti...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item335d4b54ce


----------



## argh (20. Mai 2010)

Irre ich mich da total oder hab´s hier erst vor ein paar Tagen ein Thread zum Thema Schlauchreifen? Waren das nicht auch Avioraz-Reifen?! Hmm...


----------



## .jan (20. Mai 2010)

Richtig. Und hier werden die Reifen auch schon angepriesen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Gestern war da auch noch das gleiche Bild, das auch in der Auktion ist drunter.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462912

Warum sind die Leute eigentlich zu faul, selbst Bilder zu machen? Schon der zweite Thread in dieser Woche...


----------



## smoke_D (21. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> hab heute mal ausnahmsweise was Neues vor die Linse bekommen...



Ich finde dieses Bild ist einfach der Hammer!

Nicht unbedingt das Bike (wobei das toll ist) aber mir kommt es auf die Machart des Bildes an.

Licht/Schatten... Tiefenschärfe... Welche Brennweite hatte das Objektiv? Ich denke mal es war ein relativ starkes Tele, oder?


----------



## argh (21. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich in den EXIF-Daten gefunden:

Equipment Make:	Panasonic
	Camera Model:	DMC-GF1
	Camera Software:	QuickTime 7.6.3
	Maximum Lens Aperture:	f/2.8
	Sensing Method:	One-Chip Color Area
	Focal Length (35mm Equiv):	93 mm

Image-Specific Properties:

	Image Orientation:	Top, Left-Hand
	Vertical Resolution:	72 dpi
	Image Created:	2010:03:27 17:05:56
	Exposure Time:	1/160 sec
	F-Number:	f/2.8
	Exposure Program:	Aperture Priority
	ISO Speed Rating:	100
	Exposure Bias:	-0.3 EV
	Metering Mode:	Pattern
	Light Source:	Unknown
	Flash:	No Flash, Compulsory
	Focal Length:	45.00 mm
	Color Space Information:	sRGB
	Image Width:	1280
	Image Height:	855
	Rendering:	Normal
	Exposure Mode:	Auto
	White Balance:	Auto
	Scene Capture Type:	Standard
	Contrast:	Normal
	Saturation:	Normal
	Sharpness:	Normal


----------



## smoke_D (21. Mai 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Das habe ich in den EXIF-Daten gefunden:
> Focal Length:	45.00 mm



Gerade mal 45mm Brennweite?

Wirkt viel mehr... Hätte auf etwa 100 getippt.

Das Bild wirk so "flach" - in der Tiefe gestaucht - der Hintergrund (die weiß verputzte Wand/Säule) so nah...

Egal. Das Ergebnis ist gut!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Mai 2010)

@zingel 
Tolles Video. 
Superschicke Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (21. Mai 2010)

Du hast gar nicht so falsch gelegen: auf Kleinbild gerechnet ist die BW 93mm


----------



## smoke_D (21. Mai 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Du hast gar nicht so falsch gelegen: auf Kleinbild gerechnet ist die BW 93mm



Strike!


----------



## zingel (14. Juni 2010)

*last weekend in Albstadt...*































*die Dame startete übrigens eine halbe Stunde vor badbushido!*
nicht dass ihr denkt ...!


























und da der *Pannenteufel* die Geschwindigkeit nicht halten konnte, schlug 
er er *gnadenlos* bei Badbushidos lahmen Mazda zu und so konnten wir 
uns, bis zur vollendeten Reparatur heute Mittag, im *Bonzenhotel Linde* einquartieren.











trotz *fünf Hummern* im Aquarium, blieb die Küche geschlossen und wir 
mussten uns auswärts verpflegen. Der *300g-Brocken* Rind hies übrigens 
mal *Angus!*











Dank unseren *guten Beziehungen* in Albstadt, die wir uns am Samstag-
Abend mit *viiiiiel Einsatz* ertrunken haben, namen wir nach dem Spiel in 
einem *fetten* Audi am Corso durch Albstadt teil ...allerdings absolut neutral!




etwas später trafen wir dann auch noch *Poldi!*







...und die *Polizei*, die hinter dem Öffentlichen Zurschaustellen des Trikots 
eine *Erpressung* vermutete.








*weiteres vom Start und anderen Kapiteln wird folgen!*

...und falls der Schwabe oder andere Teilnehmer ihre Bilder hochladen, dann gerne hier.


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2010)

Wahnsinn, Atmosphäre pur. Glückwunsch Euch auch zum tollen Abschneiden!


----------



## zingel (15. Juni 2010)

*ja, da steppte der Bär! ...war echt ein gelungenes Weekend!* 


und weil s so cool war hier noch der stürmische Schwabe...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (15. Juni 2010)

Super Bilder, gibt es auch welche von Christof und seinem FAT?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem 1. und 3. und allen anderen Teilnehmern 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. Juni 2010)

ja, die kann man bei Sportograf kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Juni 2010)

ooooooooooooooh, wenn i am Chrigel sini Oberschenkel aluäge ..........
nimmt mi wunder was für en "Medizinmann" ihr do in Willisau hönd !


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2010)

bikespammer schrieb:


> ooooooooooooooh, wenn i am Chrigel sini Oberschenkel aluäge ..........
> nimmt mi wunder was für en "Medizinmann" ihr do in Willisau hönd !


 

 grosses kino buebe wie immer! super!


----------



## argh (16. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön! Herzlichen Glückwunsch...


----------



## zingel (1. Juli 2010)

Thx!


----------



## zingel (18. August 2010)

hier ein kurzes Beispiel wie sich Klassikjäger fit halten...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14223248"]2010 24h Schoetz on Vimeo[/ame]

Bildmaterial stammt aus diversen auswärtigen Quellen.


----------



## versus (18. August 2010)

lässige trikots! und respekt für den 4.!

bei mir gibts keinen ton. habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## versus (18. August 2010)

ok, ich habe was falsch gemacht... 

hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## zingel (22. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> lässige trikots!


ja, da standen die Chicks drauf! 

...und wir erkannten uns in der Wechselzone problemlos.




*In letzter Zeit wurde beobachtet, das nun auch vermehrt etwas jüngere 
Exemplare (90's) ins Reservat ziehen, um hier ihren Lebensabend zu verbringen. 
Mal schauen, ob man die vor die Linse bekommt. Schliesslich sollen sie ja 
recht markante Farben haben.*


----------



## argh (22. August 2010)

Sehr schönes Video! 

War der zweite Song von Tanya Stephens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. August 2010)

nope ...ist *M.I.A. mit Paper Planes*


----------



## argh (22. August 2010)

Dankeschön...

... find ich nämlich sehr angenehm.

(aber nach dem Anhören der Songs im iTunes-Store ist das auch der beste Song)


----------



## Radlerin (22. August 2010)

Sehr cooles Video und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Platz 4!

"missed target"... Platz 4 ist doch toll bei so vielen Teilnehmern!


----------



## zingel (22. August 2010)

Podest wär halt schon schön gewesen... 
immerhin sind die Vierten die *ersten* Verlierer


----------



## wtb_rider (23. August 2010)

ick finds ne tolle leistung und spass scheint es auch gemacht zu haben.

allerdings gibts da zwei andere regeln was das gewinnen angeht.
1. second winner is first loser
2. you dont win silver, you lose gold

aber da ick noch nie gold für irgendwas bekommen hab sollte ick mal lieber meine snüt halten, wa...
gruss kay


----------



## Deleted 30552 (23. August 2010)

wenn mich nicht alles täuschen sollte

hobby nr.1 = olle mountainbikes 

hobby nr.2 = foto/ video


----------



## versus (23. August 2010)

Matze010 schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuschen sollte
> 
> hobby nr.1 = olle mountainbikes
> 
> hobby nr.2 = foto/ video



ich glaube vor, oder direkt nach nr. 1 kommt noch: BIKEN GEHEN


----------



## zingel (23. August 2010)

ja - Biken gehen!




wtb_rider schrieb:


> allerdings gibts da zwei andere regeln was das gewinnen angeht.



ach ...sobald man einen Klumpen Metal umgehängt, und von der hübschen 
Blonden ein Küsschen bekommt, ist man bei den Gewinnern.


----------



## wtb_rider (23. August 2010)

na so lange es die hübsche blönde und die die lustige dicke ist, stimmt das wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenbock (28. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> nope ...ist *M.I.A. mit Paper Planes*



der Vollständigkeit halber - wie lautet denn der erste Titel und von wem stammt er?


----------



## zingel (29. August 2010)

Desmond Dekker mit Mother Pepper


----------



## Ziegenbock (29. August 2010)

Super, vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (29. August 2010)

Ziegenbock: dein Krabbeldingsda lies mich doch tatsächlich gegen den Billdschirm schnnippen.


----------



## zingel (30. August 2010)

*vor zwei Jahren tauchte im Nationalpark ein 87er Merlin auf...*










*in diesem Jahr nicht.*

soeben den Chaschauna runter...








































aufgrund gerissenem 9-fach Kettenzeugs auf den letzten 10km 
gab's eine 9.33er Zeit.


*J.Ö.R.G* mit dem Ritchey war auch da 


und Badbushido mit seinen neuen Schuhen...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (30. August 2010)

Ach man, ist das schön da, so 'ne Trails wünsch ich mir auch 

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. August 2010)

uff, 4000hm sind echt ein wort! respekt!
dafür, dass die fotos vermutlich nicht von euch sind, kommen sie erstaunlich nah an den gewohnten wilisauer-style ran ;-)


----------



## zingel (30. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> uff, 4000hm sind echt ein wort! respekt!
> dafür, dass die fotos vermutlich nicht von euch sind, kommen sie erstaunlich nah an den gewohnten willisauer-style ran ;-)



war schon streng!

Die Fotos sind von Alphafoto und waren sauteuer.


----------



## versus (30. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind von Alphafoto und waren sauteuer.



dafür sind sie aber auch qualitativ hochwertig. die bilder der x fotowegelagerer entlang der strecke bedoin - mont ventoux kosten etwa 15 im schnitt und taugen wirklich nicht viel...


----------



## FalloutBoy (1. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> Die bilder der x fotowegelagerer entlang der strecke bedoin - mont ventoux kosten etwa 15 im schnitt und taugen wirklich nicht viel...



Du musst den Anstieg von Malaucène aus fahren, da gibt es einen, der ganz brauchbare Fotos hinbekommt


----------



## versus (1. September 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Du musst den Anstieg von Malaucène aus fahren, da gibt es einen, der ganz brauchbare Fotos hinbekommt



pah, den chickenway fahren doch nur die holländer rauf


----------



## SingleLight (1. September 2010)

aber dafür mit Anhänger


----------



## versus (2. September 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> aber dafür mit Anhänger



ich habe da deutlich mehr BEGLEITFAHRZEUGE eek: genervte muttis, die kleine trinkfläschchen und powerfood aller arten aus dem fahrzeug an den gatten reichen) als anhänger gesehen.


----------



## FalloutBoy (2. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> pah, den chickenway fahren doch nur die holländer rauf



Ja ja, ich weiß... Mir hat er nach dem Anstieg von Bedoin (und vor dem Anstieg von Sault) am selben Tag aber trotzdem ganz gut weh getan 



versus schrieb:


> ich habe da deutlich mehr BEGLEITFAHRZEUGE eek: genervte muttis, die kleine trinkfläschchen und powerfood aller arten aus dem fahrzeug an den gatten reichen) als anhänger gesehen.



Stimmt, die waren etwas anstrengend, aber nicht so nervig, wie die Typen von der Armée de l'air, die über dem Ventoux ihre Tiefflüge mit ihren Mirage-Gedöns absolvieren müssen


----------



## versus (2. September 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Stimmt, die waren etwas anstrengend, aber nicht so nervig, wie die Typen von der Armée de l'air, die über dem Ventoux ihre Tiefflüge mit ihren Mirage-Gedöns absolvieren müssen



nichts gegen die erlkönige aus dem schwäbischen, die mir im september vor 4 jahren um die ohren gefahren sind. eine s-klasse zieht die andere von bedoin aus mit einem irren tempo auf den berg 

so, aber nun genug gespammt


----------



## zingel (11. September 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> *In letzter Zeit wurde beobachtet, das nun auch vermehrt etwas jüngere
> Exemplare (90's) ins Reservat ziehen, um hier ihren Lebensabend zu verbringen.
> Mal schauen, ob man die vor die Linse bekommt. *



*muaahhh!* ...hab einen!












*that's the fiutscher!?!*

...plastic frame, suspension fork, 11/8" steerer, Suntour drivetrain, white colour
and a lots of crappy Ritchey parts!



*1990 Kestrel CS-X*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (11. September 2010)

*Lecker Plastebomber*, 
sind die ODIs Orschinal
oder gibts da noch ne Quelle für?
Gruß chowi


----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

neu ab werk gibt's die odi attack nur in schwarz. in bunt ab und an in der bucht

http://cgi.ebay.com/ODI-Attack-Shock-Absorbing-Mtn-Bike-Grips-Purple-NEW-/370158920845

oder evtl. auch im sex shop


----------



## Myxin (11. September 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> oder evtl. auch im sex shop


 
Wo Du überall nach Deinen Teilen suchst...


----------



## CarstenB (11. September 2010)

um in diesem heiss umkaempften markt erfolgreich zu sein, muss man kreativ sein und unkonventionelle wege gehen


----------



## Myxin (11. September 2010)

Das glaub ich gleich..


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

zingel schrieb:


>



und gekonnt von rechts photographiert, damit man nich sieht, wie die crappy Ritchey canti auf der andern seite an der felge schleift. mutmaßlicherweise...


----------



## zingel (11. September 2010)

aber auch nur weil die crappy Ritchey Felge durch die Montage des crappy Ritchey Reifens verbogen wurde


----------



## Syborg (12. September 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> *Lecker Plastebomber*,
> sind die ODIs Orschinal
> oder gibts da noch ne Quelle für?
> Gruß chowi



Schau mal hier rein. Den Shop kann ich Dir empfehlen

Gruß Syborg


----------



## argh (12. September 2010)

Welchen Shop meinst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koe (12. September 2010)

in schwarz gibt es die odi noch hier:

odi schwarz

gruß stefan


----------



## Triple F (12. September 2010)

Sehr schönes CS-X. 
Hat jmd eine Ahnung, woran man das Baujahr erkennen/eingrenzen kann?


----------



## zingel (12. September 2010)

die ersten sind Made in USA, so ab 92 Made in Japan. Ab wann genau weiss 
ich aber nicht. Etwas neuere haben dann auch schon den kursiven Schriftzug.


----------



## Triple F (12. September 2010)

Danke, dann werde ich mal schauen, sobald ich den Rahmen wieder habe.
Mir fällt ein, dass ich noch den Sevysa-Katalog habe, da kann ich ggf. mal sie Schriftzüge vergleiche.


----------



## felixdelrio (12. September 2010)

Schickes Teil, Stef!


----------



## euphras (12. September 2010)

Schicke Komponenten, die da verbaut wurden. 

Gab´s die Dia-Compe Hänger auch mit schwarz eloxierten Schrauben oder ist das heimeloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (13. September 2010)

original


----------



## zingel (28. September 2010)

in dunkeln Kammern wird gearbeitet, damit *FETTE* Rohre richtig schnell werden!


----------



## euphras (29. September 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> original



OK,

alles NOS, oder was?


----------



## zingel (29. September 2010)

zum Teil.


----------



## versus (29. September 2010)

na dann mal los.


----------



## DefektesKind (29. September 2010)

Edel gemacht.


----------



## zingel (2. Oktober 2010)




----------



## euphras (3. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> zum Teil.



Na, Danke!


----------



## zingel (3. Oktober 2010)

gerne


----------



## zingel (5. Oktober 2010)

*"Radfahren erleben" mit Paul!*





















































*but, who's that dark knight ?!?!??*










*It's Johnny "the hunter" with his special weapon!*



















*Paul* auf der Flucht...

















Johnny auf der *Jagd...*


























































*.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (5. Oktober 2010)

Geil......

Vor allem dieses Bild...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (5. Oktober 2010)

A fantastic ride down the steel stairs into the green hell 

Gruss an die Perfektionisten,
Micha

ps. ob mein english gut ist, weiss ich nicht, kam mir grad so in den sinn


----------



## felixdelrio (5. Oktober 2010)

sehr cool!


----------



## zingel (6. Oktober 2010)

*1999 Tomac 78 Special*

auf 500 Stk. Limitiert ...le numéro 70




































*die erste Generation Crossmäxlis*
























das erste mal *9-fach!*


----------



## wtb_rider (6. Oktober 2010)

habsch auch, geiles teil. ick dachte du wolltest es nicht mehr. 
ich find gut das du sich anders entschieden hast. ist ein tolles rad.

gruss kay


----------



## zingel (7. Oktober 2010)

ja, es stand mal zum Verkauf, aber da ich die erste 9-fach XTR und die ersten 
Systemlaufräder auch in der Evolution-Reihe wollte, bot sich der Rahmen als 
perfekter Träger an. Es müsste allerdings nicht unbedingt das Fully sein. Falls 
jemand gegen ein rotes Buckshot tauschen möchte, wär ich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## argh (7. Oktober 2010)

Crossmäxlis... 

Sehr schön.


----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2010)

*Die Welt braucht Farbe!*



*1990 Klein Attitüdes*



























































































*zwei, die sich ausgezeichnet vertragen*






















*1992 Klein Attitude*















































































*1992 Klein Adroit*






























































*1994 Klein Attitude*


----------



## armin-m (8. Oktober 2010)

Für einen Moment dachte ich, ich hätte mich in die "Klein-Galerie" verklickt 

Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Klein-Treffen in der Schweiz stattgefunden hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (8. Oktober 2010)

kiek an,...
nisch schläscht herr schbäscht.

ach son dolo, damit würd man mich nach wie vor in verzückung bringen.
leider bin ick für sowat zu klein. und weisst du wat ick nicht verstehe. wir fahren den selben tomac 18" aber ein 19er atti ist mir schon zu lang. wat is da denn los.

gruss kay


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Oktober 2010)

Tolle Bilder von tollen Rädern!


----------



## argh (8. Oktober 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder von tollen Rädern!



Wahnsinn.


----------



## pago79 (9. Oktober 2010)

wie immer sehr geil abgelichtet

@kay: kann ich gar nicht glauben, das dir ein 19er zu lang ist.
Ich bin ja auch nur 173cm groß und mir paßt mein Atti bestens mit ner 135er LVE.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wtb_rider (9. Oktober 2010)

ich hab neulich auf martins storck ne runde gedreht und kam mir vor wie ein affe auf dem schleifstein. hmm ick weiss es doch auch nicht. vielleicht muss ich martins lve mal messen.
gruss kay


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2010)

bei meinem Dolomiti (das hintere der beiden) hab ich eine 120er LVE montiert. So hab 
ich eine perfekte Rennfeile. Beim Tomac hab ich einen 100er Vorbau drauf und fühle 
mich auch sehr wohl. Beide haben horizontal gemessen ein 58er Oberrohr (plusminus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Oktober 2010)

na das wärs doch. 2 punkte über dem u von attitude.


----------



## CarstenB (9. Oktober 2010)

schoene raeder, schoene bilder. danke 

mess doch bitte mal die oberrohre der beiden dolomitis und vom horizon ob die unterschiedlich lang sind. ruhig entlang vom oberrohr mitte mitte. angeblich waren die ersten attitudes kuerzer so wie das rascal. das dolomiti mit den gabeldecals vorne anstatt seitlich muesste etwas aelter sein. evtl. ist das ja kuerzer als das andere oder als das horizon. und kay vermisst mal das rascal und das storck...


----------



## BontragerTom (9. Oktober 2010)

Hoi,
das Luzerner Umland scheint ja ein perfekter Nährboden für tolle Räder zu sein.

Schöner Faden, super Bilder. Immer wieder schön hier rein zu schauen.


----------



## zingel (11. Oktober 2010)

die beiden Dolomitis sind identisch. 




*gestern auf der Suche nach Sonne...*

[ame="http://vimeo.com/15719005"]Ti-Treff 2010....[/ame]

das Video hat *nebeljäger* gebacken.


----------



## kadaverfleisch (11. Oktober 2010)

Wheelie macht immer wieder Spass, da hab ich auch noch was. Dresdener Heide vom 26.07.2009, badbushido war zu Besuch. Leider sind seine Wheelies nicht auf Bild festgehalten worden, kann er aber auch 









Gruss und allzeit gute Fahrt
Micha


----------



## zingel (24. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## zingel (24. Januar 2011)

..


----------



## zingel (24. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## zingel (24. Januar 2011)

*www.oldschoolracing.ch*


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2011)

die beiden fisher supercal videos sind immer noch der kracher ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (24. Januar 2011)

Tolle Seite, Stef! Die Bikeliste ist der helle Wahnsinn!


----------



## FalloutBoy (24. Januar 2011)

Großartige Seite... Freue mich schon auf die Komplettierung der Galerie


----------



## YoKris (24. Januar 2011)

Page of the year!

Aber...das 83er Fat Chance ist nicht das 18. jemals gebaute Fat Chance. 1982 hat Chris insgesamt 15 Rahmen geschweißt. 

Anyway...überragend.


----------



## GaryParker (24. Januar 2011)

spitzen seite, stef

freu mich schon auf den rest. 
ich hoffe der thread wird wieder zum leben erweckt. ich vermisse irgendwie die wundervollen tour-berichte von dir und bedrich.

grüße jochen


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Januar 2011)

gruss nach Willisau
jetzt ist klar warum bie P. in W. ein wenig geschlafen hat.
*Voll Fett* eure Webside, kompliment !

dä Bikespammer


----------



## zingel (24. Januar 2011)

YoKris schrieb:


> Page of the year!
> 
> Aber...das 83er Fat Chance ist nicht das 18. jemals gebaute Fat Chance. 1982 hat Chris insgesamt 15 Rahmen geschweißt.
> 
> Anyway...überragend.



hab's geändert - danke!


----------



## dr.juggles (25. Januar 2011)

will endlich mal die bilder vom bonti sehen 

mfg


----------



## zingel (25. Januar 2011)

ich pass noch nicht ins Trikot!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (25. Januar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ich pass noch nicht ins Trikot!



jaja, der keksbauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. Januar 2011)

bikespammer schrieb:


> jetzt ist klar warum bie P. in W. ein wenig geschlafen hat.



das lag vor allem an dem:
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2817

und nun an:
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2982


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> das lag vor allem an dem:
> http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2817
> 
> und nun an:
> http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=2982



ich steh im moment voll auf sonen bastelkram. klasse


----------



## zingel (2. Februar 2011)

die fertigen Bikes sind nun komplett gelistet.


----------



## badbushido (3. Februar 2011)

War heute mit schmutziger Linse draussen


----------



## badbushido (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## Koe (3. Februar 2011)

hallo,

sehr schöne bilder vom merlin.
und wie in gottes namen bist du mit dem rad auf dieses türmchen gekommen? doch nicht etwa über diese schmale mauer in luftiger höhe?


gruß


stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (3. Februar 2011)

er klettert Eiswände hoch - da ist so ein Mäuerchen ein Sonntagsspaziergang.

ich wär bestimmt runtergefallen.


----------



## badbushido (3. Februar 2011)

Koe schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> sehr schöne bilder vom merlin.
> und wie in gottes namen bist du mit dem rad auf dieses türmchen gekommen? doch nicht etwa über diese schmale mauer in luftiger höhe?
> ...



Yup genau so.
Mehr Sorgen bereitete mir eventueller Wind.


----------



## johnnyra (3. Februar 2011)

und dann da oben alllein gelassen? Au Backe, wenn das da runter geknallt wäre...


----------



## Koe (3. Februar 2011)

RESPEKT.
ich glaube selbst ohne fahrrad wäre ich da nicht rübergekletter.

naja vlt. auf allen vieren.

gruß


stefan


----------



## kadaverfleisch (3. Februar 2011)

Bedrich, sehr hübsch der Vogel, ich würde es sofort adoptieren. Allerdings habt ihr Beide einige Wunschkinder, die mir gefallen würden. Schön auch mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.

Gruss
Micha


----------



## mini.tom (4. Februar 2011)

badbushido schrieb:


>



Bedrich - für mich heute schon das Bild des Jahres - Respekt  mehr kann man als FlachlandYeti dazu nicht sagen 
lg
tom


----------



## zedi (4. Februar 2011)

Wirklich ein colles Bild! Und das Beste daran? Sehe meinem Kumpel quasi direkt in die gute Stube!


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2011)

*WM 1988 und Kramercup 1989 sind online*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/archivmaterial/

...und noch vieles mehr


----------



## lisa09111 (7. Februar 2011)

Coole 80'er Mukke, geile Bikes und Frauen ohne Brüste - was will man mehr.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## zingel (8. Februar 2011)

*1978 Klein "Team Super"*









































































Daten dazu:
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1978-klein-team-super/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte Dir deswegen schon schreiben  Einfach nur wunderschön  Die Ausfallenden hinten habe ich so noch nie gesehen, die Gabel ist auch noch aus Stahl, oder?
Grüsse Frank


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2011)

hammer! wo hast du denn die dinger immer her?
ich bin hin und weg...


----------



## wtb_rider (8. Februar 2011)

hey stef

die bilder sind der knaller, bin total beeindruckt.wann sind die denn entstanden? doch nicht jetzt erst oder? tolles radl isses aber auch.
gruss kay


----------



## zingel (8. Februar 2011)

heute Nachmittag, das Licht war allerdings total komisch. 
Erst mit dem Polfilter hat's einigermassen ausgesehen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> Erst mit dem Polfilter hat's einigermassen ausgesehen.



Das sieht man auch bei Bild 1


----------



## zingel (8. Februar 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> die Gabel ist auch noch aus Stahl, oder?


ja, Alugabeln kamen erst 1990 mit dem Attitude.
bei RR's allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Nightstorm95 (8. Februar 2011)

Willisau ... es ist u. bleibt die Champions League in diesem Forum.

Klasse Vorstellung ! 

LG ... Max


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. Februar 2011)

Mein 91ziger Neuzugang ist bereits mit Sakae Alugabel. Aber die ist genau so filigran, ich hätte das nicht mal gemerkt ohne Carsten. Und Dein Exemplar ist ein 78iger, aus Aluminium,noch dazu nicht mal gemufft,  ich komm gar nicht drüber hinweg, das war damals Raketenwissenschaft


----------



## mini.tom (8. Februar 2011)

​Stef - einfach nur Geil ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2011)

*1995 Bontrager Race Lite*


http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1995-bontrager-race-lite


----------



## oppaunke (14. Februar 2011)

ich möchte dich hiermit zum stylepapst ernennen!
mfg,
christian


----------



## Quen (14. Februar 2011)

Das letzte Bild ist lässig... 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## johnnyra (14. Februar 2011)

sehr sehr schön!
darf ich fragen, auf welches Kampfgewicht es in diesem Setup kommt?

die Kiefern auf Bild 1 und 2 (oder was auch immer das für Bäume sind)  sehen aus, wie Palmen in der Karibik... 

und dann noch diese indiskrete Frage: verzichtest du eigentlich aus Gewichtsgründen auf Strümpfe?


----------



## piazza (15. Februar 2011)

Stilecht, wie die Trikots immer zu den Rädern passen! Mir gefällt euer Stil! Weiter so!


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> *1995 Bontrager Race Lite*
> 
> 
> http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1995-bontrager-race-lite



krumme palmen, coole karre, coole klamotten, sonnenbrille - irgendwie musste ich bei dem bild sofort hier dran denken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2011)

johnnyra schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, auf welches Kampfgewicht es in diesem Setup kommt?
> 
> und dann noch diese indiskrete Frage: verzichtest du eigentlich aus Gewichtsgründen auf Strümpfe?



bei gut 10 Grad reichen Sommerhosen plus Knielinge.

Das Gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, ich muss mir dann mal so eine genaue 
Hängewaage zulegen und alle Bikes wiegen.


----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2011)

da es hier im Forum mal jemanden interessiert hatte und ich nicht mehr weiss 
wer es war, nun allg.

Ich ab noch ein Bild mit dem Vorlaufunterschied der Bontrager Gabelkrone eingestellt.
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1995-bontrager-race-lite/


----------



## FalloutBoy (17. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


>



Ein Traum, toller Aufbau


----------



## retired (25. Februar 2011)

seeeehr schön stef! , 

allerdings muss ich leider feststellen dass es zwei geringfügig zu verbessernde lösungen gibt 

1. die verlegung des hinteren schaltkabels entspricht nicht dem von herrn k. b. aus sc. vorgeschlagenen weg. 
hinterers schaltkabel läuft demnach links aussen nach hinten, unter dem monostay durch und dann runter 
das bremskabel liegt immer mittig.






2. das schaltkabel ist am schaltwerk ist etwas zu kurz.

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

hm. die lösung von herrn s. aus w. bei l. sieht aber irgendwie harmonischer aus. zumindest auf dem foto.


----------



## S-BEND (25. Februar 2011)

In welcher Granittafel ist das mit der Kabelverlegung eingemeißelt ?

Für meinen Geschmack müsste der Schriftzug der VR Nabe nach hinten
zeigen. Vermutlich wurde das Rad aber nur wegen dem Foto so eingespannt  
Aber natürlich gilt wie immer: Jeder wie er mag !

Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2011)

ich hab die tage extra ein vr so eingespeicht, dass man den schriftzug, vor dem fahrrad stehend, lesen kann. jetz sagt nich, dass das falsch is
habs auch so eingespeicht, dass man durchs ventilloch die schrift auf der nabe sieht


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ...



Ein feines Rädchen...


----------



## zingel (25. Februar 2011)

meine Verkabelung gefällt mir deutlich besser und das hintere Schaltkabel 
scheint nur wegen der Fotoperspektive zu kurz.

Die vorderen Naben kann man bei mir immer von vorne lesen. Das war bisher 
bei jedem meiner Bikes so. Und ich komm auch langsam in ein Alter wo man 
Veränderungen zu vermeiden versucht.


----------



## S-BEND (25. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich hab die tage extra ein vr so eingespeicht, dass man den schriftzug, vor dem fahrrad stehend, lesen kann. jetz sagt nich, dass das falsch is
> habs auch so eingespeicht, dass man durchs ventilloch die schrift auf der nabe sieht



Jeder wie er mag 

Was hier in diesem Faden an Fahrräder und Aufbauten zu sehen ist, passt echt auf keine Kuhhaut !

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retired (26. Februar 2011)

S-BEND schrieb:


> In welcher Granittafel ist das mit der Kabelverlegung eingemeißelt ?...



tafel 7 der der 10-täfeligen anleitung.







und nachdem in diesem unterforum ja immer extremst wert auf orginalität gelegt wird, musste das sein ...  


ciao
flo


----------



## wtb_rider (26. Februar 2011)

tja gesetz ist eben gesetz, wat will man machen.
ein beweis mehr dem floh alles zu glauben was er sagt.
grus kay

ich fands erst auch komisch aber dann irgendwie doch elegant und clever.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> Und ich komm auch langsam in ein Alter wo man
> Veränderungen zu vermeiden versucht.



pfffffttt....


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> tja gesetz ist eben gesetz, wat will man machen.



Sein Wille geschehe  
In Keith We Trust 

Zurück nach Willisau.

Gruß


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ein beweis mehr dem floh alles zu glauben was er sagt.


----------



## zingel (26. Februar 2011)

also ich seh keinen einzigen Grund mir dieses Kabelgewirr anzutun. 
Bei den genieteten und verklebten Kabelführungen ist klar, dass die 
grösste Kraft - die Bremskraft in der Mitte übertragen werden sollte, 
aber meine Kabelführungen sind angelötet. Da ist jede gleich stabil. 
Ich glaub Keith hat einfach die alte Anleitung kopiert und gedacht: 
"so dumm ist bestimmt niemand"


----------



## Radlerin (26. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ein beweis mehr dem flo*h* alles zu glauben was er sagt.



Unbedingt!  

Rein optisch finde ich Zingels Variante aber auch gefälliger... Keith hört's ja nicht.


----------



## S-BEND (26. Februar 2011)




----------



## Rockyman (27. Februar 2011)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retired (27. Februar 2011)

... kann bitte einer meine posts und den darauf folgenden müll löschen?
das hat der thread nicht verdient.

danke
flo


----------



## badbushido (27. Februar 2011)

retired schrieb:


> ... kann bitte einer meine posts und den darauf folgenden müll löschen?
> das hat der thread nicht verdient.
> 
> danke
> flo



Wozu, ist doch eh Winterpause hier.


----------



## zingel (3. März 2011)

*Rainforest*

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## uschibert (3. März 2011)

Sehr Cool!

Und auch noch meine RH.

Gruß!


----------



## zaskar-le (3. März 2011)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. März 2011)

ohne Worte......Danke für's Teilen!
Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. April 2011)

*Nightstorm*

Infos und mehr Bilder *hier*


----------



## schnegg314 (5. April 2011)

Etwas neumodisch, aber trotzdem ganz nett...


----------



## zingel (5. April 2011)

ja, ich weiss - hart an der Grenze, aber viel älter ist nicht möglich bei Nightstorm.


----------



## versus (5. April 2011)

geil, genau nach meinem geschmack! war das original mit 950er?


----------



## zingel (5. April 2011)

ja, es ist ein M950 Octalink Tretlager einseitig verpresst und auf der anderen verschraubt (Prototyp)
ausserdem hat der Vorbau keine Nudel, so sind v-Brakes zwingend.


----------



## Onegear (6. April 2011)

find ich auch sehr schön mit der XTR. 
Für die Classic-Ultras zwar ein Graus: bau grad nen 95er Zassi auf, das auch 950er bekommt. Die kam zwar erst 1996 raus, aber ich kenne keine optisch schönere Gruppe, die mir V-Brakes und Top Schaltperformance zur Verfügung stellt. 

aber btt noch mal: Das Nightstorm ist Wahnsinn


----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2011)

das vr is aber nich mittig in der strata...tststs


----------



## Ianus (6. April 2011)

Ist das überhaupt ein Adroit oder ein gelabelter Attitude Rahmen? Ich sehe die beulenartigen Ausbuchtungen an den Flaschenhalterösen nicht bzw. sieht mir das Unterrohr etwas dünn für ein Adroit aus....


----------



## gtbiker (6. April 2011)

->siehe HP
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1996-klein-adroit-nightstorm/


----------



## johnnyra (6. April 2011)

Hätte die Kurbel den 5-Arm-Spider, fände ich es noch einen Tick schärfer.









ist aber auch so ein schöner Ofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. April 2011)

Wart ihr die Beiden die in Tesserete am Samstag am Start waren? Einfach nur geil  Hab einem von euch nach dem Rennen noch die Hand geschüttelt. Dicksten Respekt mit den Bikes bei dem Tempo auf die Strecke


----------



## zingel (10. April 2011)

danke ja, das waren wir 

du hattest wohl mit Fraggle gesprochen - hier als Badbushido unterwegs.


----------



## zingel (12. April 2011)

der Hintergrund!


----------



## versus (12. April 2011)

Oh ja, da sieht den regenbogen schon schillern : -)


----------



## zingel (12. April 2011)

*Rennbericht hier*


----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. April 2011)

Genau. Bike Pure bin ich  hab badbushido noch die Hand geschüttelt  Wie zum Teufel seit ihr mit den Bikes die Stufen runter gekommen? Das hat schon die 100mm der Fox voll durchgedrückt


----------



## zingel (13. April 2011)

einfach runter und nichts anmerken lassen


----------



## euphras (13. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> einfach runter und nichts anmerken lassen


Autsch, da tun einem ja schon beim Lesen die Knie weh.


----------



## badbushido (13. April 2011)

billi joe schrieb:


> Genau. Bike Pure bin ich  hab badbushido noch die Hand geschüttelt  Wie zum Teufel seit ihr mit den Bikes die Stufen runter gekommen? Das hat schon die 100mm der Fox voll durchgedrückt




Durchschlag an der Gabel kennen wir nicht, dafür gibt's bei uns etwas mehr Druck aufs Gehirn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (13. April 2011)

Das mitternachts Klein hat wirklich die schönste Klein Lackierung die ich jeh gesehen habe!


----------



## wtb_rider (13. April 2011)




----------



## zingel (14. April 2011)

geht sonst noch wer nach *Freiburg?*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## zingel (19. April 2011)

*Team Storck*

*Infos hier*


----------



## uschibert (19. April 2011)

Die grünen Schrauben in den Flaschenhalterösen sind nicht original!













Nee nee, ist schon schick!


----------



## versus (19. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> geht sonst noch wer nach *Freiburg?*
> http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/



yep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-BEND (20. April 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> *Team Storck*



Sehr schöner Zustand. Sieht ja fast aus wie neu 

Gruß


----------



## andy1 (21. April 2011)

(wie) mein Rad... 

ich wollte meins mit XT-7fach aufbauen, hat ja noch die eckige Gabel.
(wird getunt mit XTR-Cantis mit Titanhaltebolzen, die originalen 732er XT-Bremsen sind zu klobig)


----------



## zingel (6. Mai 2011)

*der Aufstieg aus Mythen und Legenden zu B-Promis!* 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=5667


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2011)

na hoppla. da muss ich die bike ja vielleicht doch wieder mal kaufen ;-)

geiles foto übrigens auf der bike seite. deine möbel?


----------



## Filosofem (6. Mai 2011)

B-Promis ziehen sich für Anti-Pelz-Kampagnen aus. Darüber seid Ihr doch längst hinweg.


----------



## uschibert (6. Mai 2011)

Ein riesiger gelber ringlé-Flaschenhalter als Beistelltisch!


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Mai 2011)

... aber nicht eloxiert  geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## zingel (6. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> deine möbel?



yep, meine Behausung - aber keine Angst! wird keine Homestory!


----------



## oppaunke (7. Mai 2011)

und wieder einmal muß ich dir den Titel "Stylepapst" verleihen!
kein anderer kann diese gewagten outfits so entspannt in szene setzen.



wobei,



bei der kulisse würde selbst ich in neon als sexmachine rüberkommen...

die bike werde ich mir seit langem mal wieder kaufen.
mfg,
christian


----------



## bsg (8. Mai 2011)

Coole Story - da liest man sogar die Bike gerne ;-). Gratuliere Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (9. Mai 2011)

mehr geht nicht Jungs. 

IHR SEID STARS!!!!


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2011)

xenongolf schrieb:


> IHR SEID STARS!!!!



und dabei gar nicht abgehoben. na ja, einer vielleicht ein bisschen abgehoben 














der wird von der fliehkraft in die steilkurve gedrückt











ansonsten stilsicher wie immer





war schön euch mal wieder zu sehen. heute abend gehe ich dann mal bravo kaufen


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> war schön euch mal wieder zu sehen.



(Wahl-) Schweizer scheinen gerne unter sich zu bleiben. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> (Wahl-) Schweizer scheinen gerne unter sich zu bleiben. Schade eigentlich...





ich verstehe nicht ganz.


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2011)

ich auch nicht - auf uns muss man halt zukommen, wir erkennen nicht, wenn da ein 
Forumsmitglied in Alltagskleidern rumläuft. 

Zumindest ergaben sich ein paar nette Gespräche.


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2011)

Rennbericht:
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/2011-stxc-freiburg-germany/


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es offen gestanden durchaus bedauerlich, dass es im Vorfeld nicht zu entsprechenden Verabredungen gekommen ist. Schließlich läuft man sich nicht ständig im realen Leben über den Weg. Aber hey, jeder wie ihm schön...


----------



## Armino (9. Mai 2011)

das ist glaube ich morgen das erste mal seit 1996 das ich mir eine bike hole


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich finde es offen gestanden durchaus bedauerlich, dass es im Vorfeld nicht zu entsprechenden Verabredungen gekommen ist. Schließlich läuft man sich nicht ständig im realen Leben über den Weg. Aber hey, jeder wie ihm schön...



dass wir das Rennen mitfahren stand in etwa drei verschiedenen Foren und 
auf unserer Homepage. Also mehr liegt nicht drin - ausser vielleicht was 
komisches anzuziehen, damit man uns gleich erkennt.


Das nächste Mal ja vielleicht in Albstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (9. Mai 2011)

Besuchertechnisch sieht das auf den Bildern sehr überschaubar aus... war da nicht mehr los?


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal ja vielleicht in Albstadt?



Albstadt werde ich wohl leider terminlich nicht schaffen. Aber vielleicht laufen wir uns ja dort ja doch noch über den Weg.


----------



## badbushido (9. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> und dabei gar nicht abgehoben. na ja, einer vielleicht ein bisschen abgehoben



Hey Versus,
Nett, dass du nicht auf den Auslöser gedrückt hast, als ich mit dem Hinterrad einschlug...
Super Bilder! Danke


----------



## zingel (10. Mai 2011)

*ja - ein fettes Danke!* 
...auch an Stoph, einzwei Bilder hab ich auch dort geklaut.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Mai 2011)

Weltklasse Bericht in der Bike Jungs


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Mai 2011)

... SCHEI$$EEEEE!  

das einzige mal wo ich gegen euch 2 auch nur den hauch einer chance gehabt hätte, hatte ich überhaupt gar keine zeit.
gute beine auf eurem level werde ich nie haben, aber pushen und springen geht ganz passabel 

was die überschaubarkeit der besucher betrifft ... man macht so 'ne veranstaltung auch nicht am muttertag ... da ist nicht wirklich mit viel besuchern (aus insider fernen kreisen) zu rechnen. 
schade, die aussteller hätten mehr resonanz verdient. 

ciao
flo

... ich entbeine den thread um die privaten dissonanzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> die aussteller hätten mehr resonanz verdient.



Da stimme ich Dir vollumfänglich zu. 

Auf einigen Ständen - beispielsweise bei Wiesmann und Mawis - gab es (zumindest als ich am Samstag vor Ort war) schon angeregte Gespräche mit Kunden und Interessenten. Andernorts (beispielsweise bei Nicolai) packte man zur gleichen Zeit früh zusammen und schaute dabei nicht wirklich fröhlich aus.

Dass der Termin für die Veranstaltung ausgerechnet auf das Muttertagswochenende gelegt wurde, war sicherlich nicht unbedingt hilfreich. Noch unglücklicher war es jedoch meines Erachtens, dass dieser im Vorfeld schlicht und ergreifend nicht ausreichend kommuniziert wurde. Da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2011)

badbushido schrieb:


> Hey Versus,
> Nett, dass du nicht auf den Auslöser gedrückt hast, als ich mit dem Hinterrad einschlug...
> Super Bilder! Danke



wer sagt, dass ich davon kein bild habe   



zingel schrieb:


> *ja - ein fettes Danke!*
> ...auch an Stoph, einzwei Bilder hab ich auch dort geklaut.



gerne! 

ich war froh, dass ich mich hinter der kamera verschanzen konnte und nicht selbst über die hubbel scheppern musste. das ist nun gar nicht mein terrain. bei bedarf hätte ich dann noch mehr bilder.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> schade, die aussteller hätten mehr resonanz verdient.



ich denke die beiden organisatoren haben daraus auch gelernt und werden das bei der hoffentlich stattfindenden 2. auflage sicher berücksichtigen.















ganz egoistische gesehen, war es für mich als besucher allerdings gar nicht so schlecht, dass alle aussteller viel zeit hatten und sehr auskunftsfreudig waren


----------



## felixdelrio (10. Mai 2011)

So, heute auch mal die Bike-Bravo geholt. Ein absolut göttlicher Bericht mit großartigen Fotos!


----------



## johnnyra (10. Mai 2011)

(Ja, ich auch...)
wirklich eine schöne Story mit sehr nett inszenierten Bikes und ihren Haltern. und zum Glück fehlte auch der Hinweis auf oldschoolracing.ch nicht.

besonders lachen musste ich an der Stelle, wo es um's Imitieren eines Champignons geht. 

Johnny


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2011)

Toller Bericht.

Ich finde es immer wieder sympathisch, das die Bikes bei euch nicht in der Sammlung zustauben, sondern auch gefahren und teils richtig hart rangenommen werden. Klasse.


----------



## zingel (10. Mai 2011)

ab und zu zumindest.


hier noch das *"making of"*:  http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2011)

Schon klar, aber bei Anderen stehen die Bikes ja nur als Museumsstücke rum und werden gar nicht bewegt, was sehr Schade ist...


----------



## newsboy (10. Mai 2011)

ui, was gseh ig da... mis troum-klein adroit backfire?! wenn wierd das dokumentiert! 

gratuliere zum bricht.


----------



## johnnyra (10. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> hier noch das *"making of"*:  http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/



ein paar Bilder vom ersten shooting erinnern stark an den Mercedes Spot, der dieser Tage immer vor der Tagesschau kommt: eine never ending crowd von Mercedes Modellen (hier halt Bikes) drängelt sich vor einer Leinwand, um geknipst zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Mai 2011)

Mehr "oldschool" geht schon gar nicht mehr Es macht immer wieder mächtig Spaß hier reinzuschauen und beim anblick dieser ganzen Schmuckstücke in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen Hört bloß nicht damit auf Einer der besten Threads im Forum


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ab und zu zumindest.
> 
> 
> hier noch das *"making of"*:  http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/



auch schön


----------



## fredeckbert (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist wirklich cool!  Bei dem Salutieren mit Eierschale und ollem Trimble
musste ich herzlich lachen. Ich hoffe ihr musstet euch nicht zu oft umziehen.

Grüße, marcus


----------



## Ianus (11. Mai 2011)

Auch seit langer Zeit mal wieder extra deswegen die Bike-Zeitschrift geholt.....

Lässiger Bericht und das Fotoshooting ist mal wirklich gelungen.


----------



## argh (12. Mai 2011)

Wow, sehr schön. Da werde ich mir die Zeitung heute mal zulegen.

[Edit] Ich war einkaufen und habe ich die Bike erworben. Nun muss ich nur noch die Zeit finden, sie zu lesen. Über den Preis habe ich mich schonmal sehr gefreut. Der könnte ruhig so bleiben...


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht, 8 tolle Seiten , aber was mache ich jetzt mit den 210 anderen nutzlosen Seiten? Ein Glück hats nur 2.50 gekostet, hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass die Bike schon weit mehr verlangt.

Stef, Bedrich und Frank, weiter so. Ich hoffe es stehen noch viel Bikes auf Eurer Liste, damit wir hier noch viele schöne Sachen zu sehen bekommen.

Gruss ins Napfbergland,
Micha


----------



## mauricer (13. Mai 2011)

wird es nicht langsam zeit für ein classic-bike magazin? gibts doch für autos und motorräder auch schon. es muss ja keine bike BILD Klassik sein, aber der gedanke wäre doch ganz schön....

...bin grad etwas ins träumen verfallen....


----------



## uschibert (13. Mai 2011)

@ Micha - die kostet nur 250 Eurocent weil es das 250te Heft ist, ansonsten ist die auch deutlich kostenintensiver

Gruß!


----------



## kadaverfleisch (13. Mai 2011)

Aha, das Letzte aus dem Hause BIKE, was ich gekauft hatte, war 1994 diese Kataloge mit Teilen und Kompletträder.

Soll ich sie morgen mitbringen, dann kannst du auch mal reinschauen 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

mauricer schrieb:


> wird es nicht langsam zeit für ein classic-bike magazin?



Die Popularität von Classic Bikes scheint tatsächlich kontinuierlich zuzunehmen. Für ein entsprechendes Magazin könnte es demnach durchaus einen Markt geben. Ein potentieller Chefredakteur sitzt sicherlich schon in den Startblöcken. Für den Henri Lesewitz wäre eine echte Profilierungsmöglichkeit sicherlich feine Sache. Der gute Mann möchte so gerne hip sein, dass er in der letzten Zeit leider immer mehr zum Fashion Victim wurde. Vielleicht ist ja schon Abhilfe in Sicht?


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2011)

denke nicht, dass es dafür einen Markt gibt. Zumindest nicht für eine monatliche Ausgabe.
Was Henri betrifft, finde ich der ist ziemlich bodenständig und macht nicht jeden Quatsch mit der gerade Trend ist.

Aber ich hab ihn auch nur zwei Tage lang gesehen, womöglich hat Blumenhummer da mehr Erfahrungen.


----------



## mauricer (13. Mai 2011)

ich nehm meine Idee auch eher wieder zurück. Wir müssen den markt
ja nicht unnötig populär machen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> womöglich hat Blumenhummer da mehr Erfahrungen.



Nein, die hat er zugegegebenermaßen definitiv nicht. Unsere letzte persönliche Begegnung liegt schon eine ganze Weile zurück. Meine Einschätzung beruht auf seinem Geschreibsel in der Bike im Allgemeinen und auf dem Inhalt einiger E-Mails, die wir im Nachgang zu seinem Bericht über die Kult-Schmieden ausgetauscht haben, im Speziellen.


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2011)

newsboy schrieb:


> ui, was gseh ig da... mis troum-klein adroit backfire?! wenn wierd das dokumentiert!



bitteschöööön 
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## höhenangst (13. Mai 2011)

ein Traum von Rad 

und natürlich auch Lob für Eure toll aufgemachte Seite 

Danke Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (13. Mai 2011)

eh stef

das ding ist "das" klein überhaupt. 
ick könnt heulen so schön is det.

dreamchen!
gruss kay


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

Der 356 und der Healey könnten mir schon gefallen. Der Z1 ist auch irgendwie nett...

Was hat es denn eigentlich mit der Salutiererei beim Trimble auf sich? Gibt es da irgendeinen militärischen Bezug?


----------



## wtb_rider (13. Mai 2011)

die farbe?!


----------



## euphras (13. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> denke nicht, dass es dafür einen Markt gibt. Zumindest nicht für eine monatliche Ausgabe.
> Was Henri betrifft, finde ich der ist ziemlich bodenständig und macht nicht jeden Quatsch mit der gerade Trend ist.
> 
> Aber ich hab ihn auch nur zwei Tage lang gesehen, womöglich hat Blumenhummer da mehr Erfahrungen.



Aus dem D&K Verlag gibts ja die "Yacht Classic" mit Erscheinungsform von 1x bis 4x jährlich, die hat mittlerweile Kultstatus und die ersten Ausgaben sind schon verlagsseitig vergriffen. Auf so einer Basis könnte ich mir eine "Bike Classic" vorstellen...


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> die farbe?!



Hm, naja. Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2011)

also deine Beiträge sind ja mal sowas von Sinnfrei, zuerst maulst du rum, weil dich 
niemand treffen wollte, danach ziehst du über Henri ab und dann Erkennst du keinen 
Zusammenhang zwischen Camouflage (Tarnlackierung) und der Armee.

was'n hier los?


----------



## pago79 (13. Mai 2011)

So schlecht find ich die Idee mit dem Sonderheft alle paar Monate nicht.
So könnte auch das Bild- & Testarchiv mal sinnvoll genutzt werden.
Möglichkeiten gibt es da mehr als genug, daß Ganze ansprechend darzustellen.
Wenn aber sollte schon ein Schreiberling in die Tasten hauen, der sich auch mit der Materie wirklich auseinandersetzt oder besser noch jemand aus der Szene.
Dann würden auch so peinliche Dinge wie falsch geschriebene Modelnamen nicht abgedruckt werden
(Soll nicht gegen Henry gehen, seine geschichten sind meißt die einzig lesbaren in der bike...)
Gruß
Lars


----------



## Armino (13. Mai 2011)

das backfire ist ja wahnsinn 
besser geht es nicht......


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2011)

so! Feierabend! Weekend!

erste Ausfahrt für das Albstadt- Renngerät


----------



## gtbiker (13. Mai 2011)

Das titanige GT trifft meinen Geschmack zu fast 100%, schöne Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (13. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den Bericht wirklich gut. Herr Lesewitz ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach der mit Abstand beste Schreiberling den die Bike zu bieten hat.


----------



## uschibert (13. Mai 2011)

Ick bin ja schon jespannt uff ditt Faschings-KLEIN! Wie sieht'n da der Bauzeitenplan aus? Oder jibts da keen Fertigstellungstermin?


Gruß!


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> was'n hier los?



Die Frage gebe ich gerne postwendend an Dich zurück. 

Hinsichtlich der Freiburg Collective ging es - auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole - speziell um das gescheiterte Treffen mit versus. Ich finde es immer schön, wenn man die Menschen, denen man jahrelang fast tagtäglich virtuell über den Weg läuft, auch mal persönlich kennenlernt. Bei einigen klappt's, bei andern nicht. Bei einigen hat's dieses Mal geklappt, bei anderen nicht. Bei einigen wird's irgendwann klappen, bei anderen nicht. So ist das Leben.

Als ich erfuhr, dass der Bericht über die Kult-Schmieden von Henri verfasst wird, stieg meine Vorfreude auf das Erscheinen der April-Bike ganz beträchtlich. Die Ernüchterung war dann jedoch leider um so größer. Wir haben uns kurz per E-Mail über das in Rede stehende Thema ausgetauscht. Gerade durch die von ihm auf diesem Weg getätigten Äußerungen hat er bei mir persönlich nicht gerade Sympathiepunkte gesammelt. Aber damit wird er gut leben können.

Dafür, dass ich die Camouflage-Lackierung auf dem Bild nicht erkannt habe, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ob hierfür die glänzende Oberfläche, die reduzierte Bildgröße oder schlicht und ergreifend der Umstand, dass ich - wie es ein nettes Forumsmitglied formulierte - "nicht mehr über Adleraugen, sondern nur noch über Spatzenaugen" verfüge, vermag ich nicht mit Gewissheit zu sagen. Den Salut empfinde ich persönlich davon unabhängig dennoch als deplatziert.


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2011)

öffne doch bitte nen eigenen Thread wo du ne Grundsatzdiskussion über das Salutieren 
in Bikemagazinen und anderes uninteressantes Zeugs starten kannst.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Mai 2011)

Oh, ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich hatte den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Grundsatzdiskussion - worüber auch immer - von Dir eröffnet worden sei.

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße zum Wochenende! 


Volker


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2011)

und schon wieder so sinnfreies Zeugs von dir - keine Sau will kopfschüttelnde Grüsse!


----------



## MadProetchen (14. Mai 2011)

liebe leute,

bisher habe ich diesen thread immer nur lesend, 
durchaus amüsiert und sehr beeindruckt genossen.

toller thread, sehr interessant aufgezogen, 
wundervolle bilder, edelstes fahrmaterial....
kurzum ne supergute geschichte, die hier erzählt wird
im übrigen finde ich eure oldschoolracing-seite erfrischend und einfach schön....
sehr kompetent geführt...und sogar historisch betrachtet auf höchstem niveau
ein genuss für jeden bikefreund und sehr empfehlenswert


bei allem respekt.... muss ich aber sagen, dass deine gewohnt hochklassigen posts bei solchen aussagen:




zingel schrieb:


> und schon wieder so sinnfreies Zeugs von dir - keine Sau will kopfschüttelnde Grüsse!



durchaus nich nur den gerade von dir angemahnten sinn vermissen lassen

schade eigentlich

ich möchte diese "meinungsverschiedenheit" jedoch keinesfalls 
weiter anheizen, 
sondern würde es begrüssen, wenn dieser thread wieder seinen ursprungsgedanken aufgreift, 
somit wird meine reaktion auf deine.....
naja....ob sinnfrei oder nich "streicheleinheiten" gegenüber dem von mir sehr geschätzten blummenhummer
einmalig bleiben

gruss
mad


----------



## Armino (14. Mai 2011)

was ist am salutieren soooooo verwerflich? 
nur weil man etwas versucht förmlich oder besonders gebildet klingend zu formulieren wird es auch nicht besser......
würde es jetzt nicht regnen wäre mir dieses wirkliche sinnfreie hier erspart geblieben....


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2011)

so ich habe es dann auch mal ans kiosk geschafft! beim frühstück in einem cafe bin ich den umsitzenden mehrfach durch spontanes prusten aufgefallen. vor allem bei den fotos.

wirklich sehr gut! 

wenn man euch, eure leidenschaft und eure fähigkeit zur eigenironie auch nur ein wenig verstanden hat, gibts an dem salut nichts zu deuteln. 

namensvetter, du weisst vermutlich genau, wie du dir manches kopfschütteln ersparen könntest. allerdings habe ich das gefühl, dass das gar nicht dein ziel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2011)

@Metbrötchen, wenn hier jemand vollen ernstes Versus kritisiert, weil er 
im XC Forum einen Thread verpasst hat, er selbst aber meine Hinweise, 
das wir auch in Freiburg sind auch übersehen hat und dann selbst nach 
einem Hinweis eine Farbe nicht erkennt und sich auch nicht bemüht sie 
auf anderen Fotos (reichlich vorhanden) zu erkennen und obendrauf noch 
über meinen Lieblingsautor herzieht, dessen Reaktion ich nun durchaus 
nachvollziehen kann, dann sollte die Frage "was soll das?" doch mal erlaubt 
sein!?! ...aber nein ich krieg sie mit kopfschüttelndem Gruss Postwendend 
zurück.

Für mich war das Ganze gestern vor dem Biken schon gegessen - nachher 
erst recht. Also wirds nun hoffentlich trotz Regenwetter nicht noch 
weitergezogen, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint und nachtragend bin ich 
sowieso nicht, also beim nächsten Treffen einfach anquatschen. Und was 
das Salutieren angeht hat's Versus und viele andere kapiert.


----------



## freakforti (15. Mai 2011)

keep up the good work



and **** the rest



Martin


----------



## lisa09111 (15. Mai 2011)

Hab mir nach 14 Jahren mal wieder eine "bike" gekauft - nur wegen euch, aber es hat sich gelohnt, toller Artikel und klasse Bilder.

Da bekomm ich schon irgendwie Lust, die Sammlung mal live zu sehen oder noch besser: zu fahren - naja, Träume halt.

Schöne Aktion jedenfalls - weitermachen.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## badbushido (15. Mai 2011)

lisa09111 schrieb:


> Hab mir nach 14 Jahren mal wieder eine "bike" gekauft - nur wegen euch, aber es hat sich gelohnt, toller Artikel und klasse Bilder.
> 
> Da bekomm ich schon irgendwie Lust, die Sammlung mal live zu sehen oder noch besser: zu fahren - naja, Träume halt.
> 
> ...



Die Bike-Verkäufe schnellen diesen Monat in die Höhe!


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2011)

in Zukunft wird der Willisau-Thread weiterhin als Newsblog weiterverwendet 
und zusätzlich gibt's von nun an noch nen Newsletter von der Homepage aus.
Das Meiste dürfte relativ deckungsgleich sein. 

*Newsletter*


----------



## singlestoph (16. Mai 2011)

naja , gegen schlechte sicht gibt es Brillen , gegen trostlosigkeit gibts humor usw....

ich bin mal richtig froh dass diese buntehummel oder wie der mensch auch immer heissen mag nicht mich als sein besuchs und treffopfer ausererkoren hatte
ich hatte nicht mal die hälfte aller aussteller oder bikes gesehen, am abend den dirk von tune stundenlang genervt und  hatte sowieso das ganze WE Migräne die auch nach dem rennen nicht weggehen wollte

die cremabuben haben wohl 1001 vorschläge bekommen was sie besser machen können und die wollen und tun das ganze auch weiterentwickeln.... 
was mich dazu denke: es soll erst einer die ganzen aussteller rapha und fahrstiljungs an einen ort hinkarren bevor er rummault, es könnte durchaus noch ein paar mehr solcher veranstalter geben.
ich hab wohl in amerika zuviel menschen getroffen die das ganze bikezeus
180° anders rum angehen. eher so die zuerst was organisieren und dann vielleicht falls nötig sich beschweren aber sicher nicht immer nur jammern das nichts geschieht ......

die classicmagazingeschichte:

es müssten noch 10-20 leute (im deutschen sprachraum) solche sammlungen und aufbauorgien betreiben (und öffentlich zugänglich machen) auf ähnlichem niveau , ständig neues zusammenkaufen aufbauen

es gibt sicher mehr sammler aber nicht alle haben soviel zeit oder auch keine lust das so intensiv zu betreiben

ein magazin hat auch sehr viel mit einem markt zu tun
es muss auch einiges an finanziellem potential drinstecken , bei motorrad und auto ist das potential wohl gross genug
falls es tatsächlich irgendwann ein medium gibt dass die classic mtb geschichte bekannter macht werden auch die preise anziehen und irgendwelche aus dem müll gerettete mitte 90er spezializeds wird wohl trotzdem keine sau interessieren ...

es gibt einige sammler und händler die sich in dem gebiet tummeln 
es gibt ja auch magazine die ab und zu (bike) oder fast in jeder ausgabe (fahrstil) über irgendwelche randerscheinungen (zb. das sammeln oder herstellen von fahrrädern) der fahrradwelt berichten

dass es noch mehr solche magazine braucht um zb. eine handbuilt- oder schöne klamottenszene zu kreiernen haben zb auch die menschen von Rapha erkannt. 
in den USA und wahrscheinlich auch in England gibts mehr davon.
dass da aber keiner richtig viel geld damit verdient dh vielleicht 1-2 redakteure davon leben können und der ganze rest der schreiberlinge und photographen gratis arbeitet müsste eigentlich auch klar sein aber ich schreibs mal hin

dass es ein paar wiklich gescheite menschen in DE gibt die sich gedanken machen wie und wo man sich zusammenschliessen könnte um besser auf kleine bikefirmen aufmerksam zu machen hätte auch der herr blumy erfahren können wenn er am samstag noch etwas länger rumgesessen wäre auf dem parkplatz ....

ich glaube die veranstaltung war wichtig und zeigt dass es möglichkeiten gibt für gute coole dinge auch ausserhalt des englischen sprachraums auf die beune zu stellen ... es ist sogar sehr wichtig dass man in jeder gegend konzepte entwickelt die lokal funktionieren und auch da hinpassen
ich hoffe mal ganz schwer dass es auch irgendwann man wieder eine Zurich Bikeshow geben wird die diesen namen verdient .... (trotz all den vollidioten und monsteregomanen die sich in unserer szene tummeln) da können wir es locker mit dem ganzen gelben forum aufnehmen ..... 

ich könnte noch stundenlang .... aber ich hoffe morgen spielt das wetter mit und ich kann eine 100km biketour ...... maschaun

































es war auf jeden fall lustig da. wer da war und keinen spass hatte sollte sich vielleicht mal überlegen ein paar grundlegende dinge in seinem leben zu ändern ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (16. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die Popularität von Classic Bikes scheint tatsächlich kontinuierlich zuzunehmen. Für ein entsprechendes Magazin könnte es demnach durchaus einen Markt geben. Ein potentieller Chefredakteur sitzt sicherlich schon in den Startblöcken. Für den Henri Lesewitz wäre eine echte Profilierungsmöglichkeit sicherlich feine Sache. Der gute Mann möchte so gerne hip sein, dass er in der letzten Zeit leider immer mehr zum Fashion Victim wurde. Vielleicht ist ja schon Abhilfe in Sicht?


 
??? Du bist ja ein putziges Kerlchen. Du kennst ihn seit Jahren persönlich und bist mit ihm oft unterwegs?

Schau mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand!

Henri Lesewitz war in seinem Jugendalter in den 80ern ein talentierter und erfolgreicher Rad-Rennsportler, und, hätte er die "richtige" politische Einstellung (=DDR-konform) gehabt, wäre seine Radsportkarriere weiter nach oben gegangen (wir sind früher einige Rennen gegeneinader gefahren, siehe Foto-da war ich vor ihm ). 
BIKE mag man oder nicht, aber seine Berichte stechen thematisch und stilistisch aus dem restlichen Geschreibsel positiv heraus. Da der Auftraggeber die Richtung vorgibt ist sicher nicht alles 100%ig seine Meinung, ich finde aber, er bleibt sich selbst treu und geht nicht jeden Trend mit (auch wenn er darüber schreibt).



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Für den Henri Lesewitz wäre eine echte Profilierungsmöglichkeit sicherlich feine Sache.


 
In welcher Branche?

Der Typ hat 2 Bücher geschrieben und ist seit fast 20 Jahren für die BIKE im Dienst (auch für andere Magazine), fährt Langstrecken-Rennen auf sämtlichen Kontinenten und nun soll er sich endlich mal profilieren? 

Alex



@All: sorry für meinen OT-Ausflipper


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ein magazin hat auch sehr viel mit einem markt zu tun
> es muss auch einiges an finanziellem potential drinstecken , bei motorrad und auto ist das potential wohl gross genug
> .
> .
> ...


 

so ist es! Fahrstil kostet 15, davon finde ich aber jede Seite so interessant und lesenswert, das ich jeden Cent dafür gern ausgebe und viele Artikel später noch einmal lese. Bei der Bike (regelmäßiger Leser) überblättere ich viele Seite ungelesen und nehme kaum eine Ausgabe ein zweites Mal in die Hand (dafür bekommt der fahrradfahrende Nachbar die dann geschenkt). Man muss halt immer dran denken, das ein massenkompatibles Blatt einen möglichst großen Bereich abdecken muss, da kann nicht in jeder Ausgabe über olle Fahrräder berichtet werden. Das finde ich aber auch okay. 
Neben dem ganzen Fahrradquatsch interessieren mich noch VW-Busse, je älter, desto besser und da gibts in UK ein schönes monatlich erscheinendes Magazin, welches ich aboniert habe/hatte. Mit der Zeit wiederholen sich auch da die Themen und für mich hats nach ca. einem halben Jahr an Reiz verloren. Um mal wieder on topic zu werden: ein monatliches Classic-Bike-Magazin kann funktionieren, ich fürchte aber, irgendwann geht der Reiz des Besonderen verloren.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Euch muss ja unglaublich langweilig sein.



versus schrieb:


> du weisst vermutlich genau, wie du dir manches kopfschütteln ersparen könntest.



Klar, man könnte immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen und auf die Bildung einer eigenen Meinung verzichten. Aber das liegt mir nicht so sehr.

Es wäre schön, wenn der Thread nun wieder seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zugeführt werden könnte. Sollte jemand das Bedürfnis verspüren, sich mit mir auszutauschen oder Animositäten auszuleben, so kann er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Klar, man könnte immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen und auf die Bildung einer eigenen Meinung verzichten. Aber das liegt mir nicht so sehr.



also weisst du es doch nicht...


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Klar, man könnte immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmen und auf die Bildung  einer eigenen Meinung verzichten. Aber das liegt mir nicht so sehr.
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn der Thread nun wieder seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung zugeführt werden könnte. *Sollte jemand das Bedürfnis verspüren, sich mit mir auszutauschen oder Animositäten auszuleben, so kann er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden*.



lieber volker, dann wäre es ungemein sinnvoll gewesen wenn du dir diesen beitrag gespart,  und stattdessen dein "angebot"  in die tat umgesetzt hättest ... 

flo

weiterer austausch von abneigungsbezeigungen wird kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2011)

.... DAS ERSTE BIKE SEIT JAHREN UND WER LIESST ES....?? MEINE FRAU , AUCH SIE IST BEGEISTERT!


tollle pics!
nun soll doch henri ans nächste ti treff kommen( damit ich sein morrisey shirt stellen kann! 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naos7it_bl0[/nomedia]

*top jungs!*


----------



## zingel (16. Mai 2011)

cool! ...da haben erstaunlich viele Leute freude dran, die eigentlich gar nicht soviel mit Bikes zu tun haben!


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

YouTube schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Video enthält Content von WMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.
> Das tut uns leid.



.


----------



## stahlinist (16. Mai 2011)

Moiners Helveten!
Öffnen des hinteren Zimmers will mich wie das Lüften des schweizer Bankgeheimnisses anmuten - Revolution. Und dann auch noch die Gage in den Heftpreis reinvestieren, um auch der minderbemittelten Öffentlichkeit die glanzvollen Einblicke zu gewähren - soziale Revolution.
Sie liegt hier neben mir, meine erste Bike seit 18 Jahren.
Cock-schüttelnde Grüße von der Küste.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> .


 The Smiths - Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön, Don!


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> cool! ...da haben erstaunlich viele Leute freude dran, die eigentlich gar nicht soviel mit Bikes zu tun haben!


 
mein kunstverständniss sagt.....
wahre kunst braucht nicht immer einen inhalt um menschen anzusprechen!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Mai 2011)

Huhu...ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich eben in der Mittagspause auch die Zeitschrift gekauft habe. Für 2,50 kann man nichts falsch machen. Das ist seit mindestens 13 Jahren die allererste, die ich neu gekauft habe! Andererseits gebe ich aber auch zu, dass ich alle Jahrgänge dann irgendwann Ende eines jeden Jahres gebraucht nachkaufe...die Sammlung muss ja komplett bleiben...., aber ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf, das heute abend alles lesen zu dürfen. Die Bilder hab ich im Kiosk schon angeschaut...aber da schauen die Verkäufersleute immer etwas skeptisch "wir sind keine Bücherei"....

ach so EDIT: Ich werde es meiner Frau eher so nebenbei unterjubeln, ob sie Spaß dran hat, glaub ich eher nicht, aber das läuft eher nach dem Motto: "Schau mal, da gibts noch viel "Beklopptere...."


----------



## Horst Link (16. Mai 2011)

Schweizer ihr seid Helden. Bleibt weiter so offen und locker. Zeigt noch viel mehr BIKE Abonnementen und Versandhausräderkäufern dass Radfahren und Style sich nicht ausschließen müssen.

Amüsiert: Horst


----------



## zingel (16. Mai 2011)

Horst Link schrieb:


> Bleibt weiter so offen und locker.


*na das hoffen wir doch!* 


und falls jemand den Hinweis auf den Newsletter verpasst hat
...hier nochmals:



zingel schrieb:


> *Newsletter*


----------



## zingel (1. Juni 2011)

nun dürfen wir den Bericht zum *Download* anbieten. Falls Interesse besteht...
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2011)

2,50 für die Katz ausgegeben   Bisher habe ich nämlich von dem Heft noch nichts gelesen außer diesem Artikel

...aber man sollte auch mal den guten Willen des Verlages erwähnen, dass sie das ausnahmsweise erlauben.


----------



## euphras (1. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> 2,50 für die Katz ausgegeben   Bisher habe ich nämlich von dem Heft noch nichts gelesen außer diesem Artikel



Geht mir genau so, der Rest des Heftes ist Altpapier...  



> ...aber man sollte auch mal den guten Willen des Verlages erwähnen, dass sie das ausnahmsweise erlauben.



Das ist eigentlich so üblich, nennt sich im weiteren Sinne "Belegexemplare".


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> 2,50



*6 FRANKEN* - interessanter umrechnungsfaktor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juni 2011)

Die normalen Hefte kosten bei Euch CHF 8,80, oder? Da ist der Aufschlag tatsächlich prozentual und absolut deutlich geringer...


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die normalen Hefte kosten bei Euch CHF 8,80, oder? Da ist der Aufschlag tatsächlich prozentual und absolut deutlich geringer...



kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es ewig nicht mehr gekauft habe.


----------



## newsboy (1. Juni 2011)

2:1 ist so der übliche frankenpreis bei deutschen magazinen. nett marge habe die da.


----------



## olli (1. Juni 2011)

Zunächst einmal finde ich es reichlich dreist, wie ihr einen Henri-Lesewitz-Mail-Kontakt-Kumpel und verdienten Classik-Kenner und ausgewiesenen Vintage-Oldschool-Nib-Nos-Experten aus dem Forum schwach von der Seite anmacht! Das muß doch nicht sein. Wahrscheinlich seid ihr einfach nur schlecht gelaunt, weil im Frühstücks-Emmentaler mehr Löcher als Käse waren! 

Zum anderen denke ich, daß so ein Classik-Mag nur Online eine Chance hat. Ein Druck wird sich nicht finanzieren lassen, der Vertrieb wird sich (ausser im Direktvertrieb) nicht organisieren und vernünftig zukaufen lassen und die Verluste nach 3 Heften werden den herausgebern die Lust auf weitere Publikationen nehmen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2011)

das wird bestimmt per Seefracht transportiert...das kostet halt...

na wollen wir mal nicht nur meckern, sie haben doch eine tolle Geschichte gebracht und mussten sogar die lange Anreise dafür machen. Das will alles bezahlt werden und es ist ja auch kaum Werbung in dem Heft. Wo solls denn herkommen, wenn nicht von den schweizer Heftekäufern


----------



## 93tilInfinity (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs...
Auch von mir noch herzliche Gratulation zum lesenswerten Artikel!
Vor allem die oldschoolracing Seite ist sehr geil und schön übersichtlich.

Habe mir letzte Woche auch mal wieder eine Bike gekauft.
Ich denke auch, dass ein Classic Bike Magazin nur online bestehen kann. 
Aber ein jährliches Classic Sonderheft mit einer Mischung aus altem Archivmaterial und ein paar aktuellen Reportagen würde ich mir durchaus kaufen. 

Grüsse Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyra (1. Juni 2011)

ich möchte nochmal ganz kurz auf den Download des Artikels zurück kommen: ich find's eine gute Idee, auch wenn ich die Ausgabe gekauft hab. Was den Download aber für alle Hefteigentümer wie mich noch etwas cooler gemacht hätte, wäre eine Datei mit hochauflösenderen Bildern gewesen, an die man auch mal ranzoomen kann. Und zwar wegen der Bikes und Outfits und nicht etwa, um zu gucken, ob ihr euch auch zum Shooting die Zähnchen geputzt habt 

Grüße, Johnny


----------



## zingel (7. Juni 2011)

bessere pdf Qualität haben wir selbst auch nicht.


----------



## zingel (7. Juni 2011)

*Bilder und Rennbericht aus Albstadt sind Online*








*und auch weitere Fotos aus Freiburg und das Video der Freiburg Collective.
*

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## zingel (29. Oktober 2011)

*Herbstzeit ist Jagdsaison!*

sowas hatten wir schonmal, aber es scheint nicht Dasselbe!
Das rote Cockpit fehlt hier. Falls wer eins über hat gerne melden!


*1989 Klein Topgun*


----------



## wtb_rider (30. Oktober 2011)

stef das letzte ist das tollste.
ekelhaft sauber das rad, ich glaube so saube ist bei mir nicht mal ein neuaufbau. bin aber auch ein schlechter putzer.
gruss kay


----------



## zingel (30. Oktober 2011)

um Krankheiten wie Rost oder Gewindezerfall zu verhindern werden alle 
Neuankömmlinge zuerst richtig entlaust.


----------



## zingel (30. Oktober 2011)

in letzter Zeit beschwerte sich die Population vermehrt über den 
harschen Führungsstil von *Commander Trimble*, dessen fettem Rohr 
niemand Parole bieten kann.

Wir - die Parkleitung suchen nach Lösungen.


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> um Krankheiten wie Rost oder Gewindezerfall zu verhindern werden alle
> Neuankömmlinge zuerst richtig entlaust.



und entlausen hilft da? 
ich meinte mich zu erinnern das rost würmer verursacht, und man(n) dem tier oder im notfall auch dem eigner eine entwurmungspaste verabreichen soll.

ansonsten sehr sehr hübsch (wie immer).


----------



## zingel (30. Oktober 2011)

uh, da bin ich überfragt - dafür haben wir Experten!


----------



## uschibert (31. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit beschwerte sich die Population vermehrt über den
> harschen Führungsstil von *Commander Trimble*, dessen fettem Rohr
> niemand Parole bieten kann.
> 
> Wir - die Parkleitung suchen nach Lösungen.


 
Isolieren, und evtl. mit dem noch nicht gezeigten Mardi Gras zusammensperren! Vielleicht lässt sich der Commander von der Farbenpracht etwas besänftigen. Zur Not unter Zurhilfenahme von gewissem Rauchkraut?! Da gibts doch den Spruch mit den Gegensätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2011)

Lady Mardi hat's schon mit Gras und Blümchen, aber da sie auf das Fette Rohr vom 
Commander steht, hält sie zu ihm.


----------



## uschibert (31. Oktober 2011)

Das hab ich befürchtet.     Evtl. einen zweiten Commander, zum Fachsimpeln unter Veteranen..... das lenkt vom Führen ab.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zingel (4. November 2011)

*lange gesucht!*

und nun nach rund vier Jahren endlich gefunden.


















*Pino Moroni* Titanium Schnellspanner aus Detroit. 
In den 70ern sparte man damit gegenüber den Dura Ace Spannern rund 70g


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2011)

sehr geil  
der vater aller leichtspanner, sehr schönes teil.


----------



## Nader (4. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> *..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche Funktion haben diese Gummischrauben?


----------



## zingel (4. November 2011)

die sind aus Nylon und verhindern, das sich die Mutter beim Lösen des Schnellspanners 
verdreht, so dass man beim Einbau nach einem Ausbau durch Platten oder so, nicht mehr 
Arretieren muss. Shimano machte das später mit so Kunstoffringen in der Mutter.


----------



## euphras (4. November 2011)

Die Laufräder hat ja ein Künstler gebaut, Messingunterlegscheiben unter den Köpfen - ganz alte Schule!


----------



## zingel (4. November 2011)

danke - ja bei durchgehend 1.8er Speichen sind die zu empfehlen.

die 1.8er Speichen wurden bei damaligen Leichtbau-Rennrädern oft verbaut.
hab das bei Gerd Schraner - dem Schweizer Laufrad Altmeister abgeklärt.


----------



## sevenack (4. November 2011)

schönschönschön
hier gefällt's mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kadaverfleisch (4. November 2011)

Seit jeher der bester Thread hier 

Gruss
Micha


----------



## zingel (11. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit beschwerte sich die Population vermehrt über den
> harschen Führungsstil von *Commander Trimble*, dessen fettem Rohr
> niemand Parole bieten kann.
> 
> Wir - die Parkleitung suchen nach Lösungen.



die Basis für die angestrebte Lösung ist nun auf dem Weg von England zu uns.


----------



## zingel (29. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit beschwerte sich die Population vermehrt über den
> harschen Führungsstil von *Commander Trimble*, dessen fettem Rohr
> niemand Parole bieten kann.
> 
> Wir - die Parkleitung suchen nach Lösungen.




*Die Lieferung kam heute an!*


*Peace auf LSD!*       ...der Commander wird toben!


----------



## versus (29. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


>




   OMG!


----------



## sevenack (29. November 2011)

wie geil


----------



## wtb_rider (29. November 2011)

kennick doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (29. November 2011)

Oh ...

Ah ...

Umzug ...


----------



## euphras (29. November 2011)

Himmel.... ...ein Rasta Trimble _on steroids_?!


----------



## wtb_rider (29. November 2011)

lustiger weise fand ich ein trimble immer mit abstand das fieseste das man mit einem mtb machen kann. mittlerweile hab ich mich voll dran gewöhnt und würde auch sofort eins nehmen.

ich glaube fast ich hab ne ahnung wo das herkommt.
gruss kay


----------



## zingel (29. November 2011)

irgendeiner konnte den sauteuren Repro Paintjob nicht bezahlen und so wurde es 
nach Willisau vermittelt. Der Paintjob ist £200 teurer als der Rahmen mit Paintjob 


...als Vorlage diente Carstens Trimble von *Homer Hammer*


----------



## felixdelrio (29. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> ...als Vorlage diente Carstens Trimble von *Homer Hammer*



Achso, ich dachte schon Carsten hätte sich von seinem getrennt ...


----------



## wtb_rider (29. November 2011)

das war genau mein gedanke


----------



## zingel (29. November 2011)

das wär für die raue Gangart hier zu schade gewesen.
das hier ist perfekt um der Konkurrenz etwas einzuheizen.


----------



## oppaunke (29. November 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> irgendeiner konnte den sauteuren Repro Paintjob nicht bezahlen und so wurde es
> nach Willisau vermittelt. Der Paintjob ist £200 teurer als der Rahmen mit Paintjob
> 
> 
> ...als Vorlage diente Carstens Trimble von *Homer Hammer*



das ist verständlich, die ausführung dieses Paintjobs ist aber auch was für einen der vater und mutter erschlagen hat...
aber geil!meeehhhhr bilder!
der christian


----------



## cosomo (29. November 2011)

Das ist eine Skulptur von Niki de Saint Phalle


----------



## oppaunke (30. November 2011)

ferkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (30. November 2011)




----------



## cosomo (30. November 2011)

Dein neues Trimble hät ich lieber als die üppige Dame


----------



## zingel (30. November 2011)

*zu den gelochten Ausfallenden passt was von Ringlé*

...die Mutter aller schrottigen CNC Vorbauten, bleischwer aber sooo schöööön!








*115mm*


----------



## zingel (1. Dezember 2011)

cooles Video auf Youtube...
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## wtb_rider (1. Dezember 2011)

ick will ne zeitmaschine und ein flugticket,....who is with me?!


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> *zu den gelochten Ausfallenden passt was von Ringlé*
> 
> ...die Mutter aller schrottigen CNC Vorbauten, bleischwer aber sooo schöööön!
> 
> ...



jaaaaa!
grauslich, aber schön!
und erstaunlicherweise deutlich langlebiger wie die naben.


sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## Nader (1. Dezember 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ..
> und erstaunlicher weise deutlich langlebiger wie die naben.



wenn etwas so massiv ist kann ja nur langlebig sein  (aber komischerweise sind ganz schön leicht )


----------



## zingel (9. Januar 2012)

*letzten August konnte endlich das Kestrel 4000 an den Start*

















*das Video dazu:*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> *letzten August konnte endlich das Kestrel 4000 an den Start*



was für eine diät hast du denn hinter dir 

du bist doch der rechts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (9. Januar 2012)

hab lezten Winter mit einem Kollegen und einer Kollegin um ein Cordon-Bleu gewettet, dass
ich in drei Wochen 7kg runter kann, trotz *Anstrengungen* ging das Jojo bisher nur 2kg rauf


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> hab lezten Winter mit einem Kollegen und einer Kollegin um ein Cordon-Bleu gewettet, dass
> ich in drei Wochen 7kg runter kann, trotz *Anstrengungen* ging das Jojo bisher nur 2kg rauf



sauber! 7kg fände ich auch toll...


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

*wer kennt die Dame?*






Auflösung: http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/

...und dann auch gleich noch für's Kleintreffen in der Schweiz voten!


----------



## MadProetchen (16. Januar 2012)

naja...auf jeden fall ihr drei


----------



## Radlerin (16. Januar 2012)

Cool!


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2012)

uh, sari herself 

's peteli heisst aber nicht peat (änglish für beat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

ach huch wie peinlich! ...hatte irgendwie Peaty im Kopf ...der DH-Typ


----------



## newsboy (16. Januar 2012)

ach, kuchen drüber...


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2012)

ich dachte der heisst sharky


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2012)

er hört auf Piiit, aber das schreibt man ja nicht so.


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2012)

jetzt ist nur noch zu klären ob der kurz behoste jüngling am mikro eine frühe version von ashock  , oder doch der berühmte petrus zu  scharkenberg ist. oder etwa gar der junge c. b. aus p. au??


----------



## Cycleshark (17. Januar 2012)

"..schlussendlich vom Zürcher Adrian Weiss (Team Nicolai) auf die Ränge verwiesen"

ehy schlingel...es war der winerthurer david graf! 

gruss phiedtly


----------



## zingel (17. Januar 2012)

hatte wohl noch zuviel Restalkohol im Blut und die Rangliste mit der Startliste verwechselt, da kommt Adrian zuerst


----------



## reddevil72 (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs
Traue mich kaum hier zu posten... Der Thread schlägt alles, Bikes, Bilder, Klamotten, Stories; einfach Top!
Falls man Eure Räder mal live und in freier Wildbahn bewundern darf, gerne Koordinaten per PN mitteilen. Willisau ist von Bern ja quasi um die Ecke. Das wäre dann definitiv ein Grund meinem Pinnie Auslauf zu geben!!
Gratulation!


----------



## zingel (12. Februar 2012)

und wieder mal jemand im Forum aus der Gegend 

bin momentan fast nur noch auf dem Freerider, aber wenns wieder
Richtung Rennen geht, muss ich mich dann wieder an das alte Material gewöhnen.

Treffen am besten mal an einem Weekend auf dem Napf oder so.


----------



## zingel (23. Februar 2012)

*Am 10. März startet die Rennsaison!* 

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Februar 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> *Am 10. März startet die Rennsaison!*
> 
> http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/



da darfst du aber nicht mit deinen alten schätzchen aufs eis


----------



## zingel (23. Februar 2012)

wieso nicht?


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2012)

letztes jahr wurden die bikes gestellt:

http://www.frontlinemag.net/tag/pizzacup/


----------



## zingel (23. Februar 2012)

ich will keine Möhre!
ich will eine perfekte Symbiose aus Vortrieb, Kontrolle und Style!


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2012)

kann ich verstehen. vortrieb und kontrolle werden auf dem dolder eis sicher kein problem sein. und style - der kommt doch eh von innnen ,-)


----------



## zingel (21. Mai 2012)

Versus hatte recht! ...wir hätten Möhren bekommen und damit fahren wir nicht!
Ausserdem hatte unser Fremdenführer abgesagt da Ferien.

*Nun ist Saisonstart in gut zwei Wochen!*

ein paar Trainingsimpressionen in hammerharter iPhone 3GS Qualität!

mehr Infos
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2012)

Heißa, endlich geht's weiter!


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2012)

Hammer!
Wobei ich sagen muss: Merlin + grau, das will meinen Augen nicht gefallen


----------



## mauricer (21. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es besonders schön, dass ihr den alten Schachteln noch das gebt, was sie brauchen - Trials und Schlamm - und hoffe, dass hier in naher Zukunft wieder ein paar Bilder von Eurer Sammlung, bzw. möglichen Neuzugängen zu sehen sind.

VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (22. Mai 2012)

Nix gegen deine tollen Räder, Zingeling, und gegen deine wie immer tollen Fotos: Aber das Vespa-Bild ist eindeutig das beste!


----------



## zingel (22. Mai 2012)

*ja mit der Rally trainier ich auch am meisten!*
...und da war ausserdem der richtige Fotoapparat dabei.


----------



## zingel (29. Mai 2012)

*shizzle starts tomorrow*


----------



## Radlerin (30. Mai 2012)

"Natürlich sind auch Hobbysportler wie wir herzlich willkommen und dienen meist als Statisten, die es zu überrunden gillt." 

Viel Erfolg bei den Rennen!


----------



## zingel (10. Juni 2012)

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## bratfass (15. Juni 2012)

ggooooiiilll - endlich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lisa09111 (15. Juni 2012)

- würde ich mir sehr gerne persönlich anschau'n, aber das ist leider nicht machbar.

Jedenfalls viel Spaß und entsprechenden Erfolg dabei.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## zingel (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Daniel

Mal schauen was da abgeht. Rennen ist's keins, aber eine geführte Tour 
und Gala mit den Jungs von damals. Ned Overend & co. sollen da sein.
Wird bestimmt hammer!

Hotel ist gebucht, morgen früh geht's los Richtung Frankreich 
Fotoapparat ist eingepackt, gibt also wieder mal Futter für den Thread.


----------



## lisa09111 (17. Juni 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Rennen ist's keins, aber ... .


 
Nicht so schön, doch dafür ist ...



zingel schrieb:


> Fotoapparat ist eingepackt, gibt also wieder mal Futter für den Thread.


 
... DAS um so schöner.

Gruß,
Daniel.


----------



## reddevil72 (19. Juni 2012)

man darf gespannt sein. ich hatte leider schon anderes programm...


kleinpinnacleelitethoemuslightriderthoemusslikerthoemuslongriderstromerarmeefahrrad05


----------



## zingel (2. Juli 2012)

*es ging a bisserl was, wir warten noch auf Bilder...*

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/news/


----------



## zingel (2. Juli 2012)

nun ein paar Pics vom Kleintreffen online


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2012)

hi Stef , 

danke für die Bilder   

war nett Dich kennen zu lernen , und danke fürs Paket 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## zingel (2. Juli 2012)

hat mich auch gefreut! 


*nun ist der richtig geile Stoff online! *


----------



## höhenangst (2. Juli 2012)

wow , schön geschrieben  , hab gut gelacht , und tolle Bilder


----------



## black-panther (2. Juli 2012)

Geniale Story, wunderschöne Impressionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reddevil72 (3. Juli 2012)

Danke für die beiden Stories, welche LEIDER beide in meiner ebenfalls vollen Agenda keinen Platz gefunden haben;-(((.


----------



## Radlerin (3. Juli 2012)

Herzlich gelacht. Machst du ein Buch draus, wenn du genügend Stories zusammenhast? Ich bestells schon mal bei Amazon vor... 

Tolle Bilder & Geschichten!  

Und ein Fisher-signiertes Fisher... der Wahnsinn!


----------



## zingel (3. Juli 2012)

ja, Schriftsteller wär super! ...so wie bei Californiacation!


----------



## felixdelrio (5. Juli 2012)

Großartig!


----------



## zingel (6. Juli 2012)

*back on track!*







*all pics und Bericht*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/2012-mar-schötz-switzerland/


----------



## versus (6. Juli 2012)

"motorsägen und kindertraktoren", sehr gut


----------



## zingel (6. Juli 2012)

hehe! ...Rasenmäher hat er auch! ...das Geschäft ist in Willisau ...where else!


----------



## mauricer (6. Juli 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> *back on track!*



ein atti in rennaction - war hier sicher auch lange nicht mehr zu sehen! cooler bericht.

vg

Moritz


----------



## zingel (24. Juli 2012)

*zum 10 jährigen Jubiläum der 29er Serienbikes*, durfte das *Supercal29* wieder mal ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2012)

"Ein saugeiler Trail zum runterbrettern, doch wir fuhren rauf." 

Ich konnte bei Amazon noch immer nix finden!  

Wieder schön geschrieben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 5. Platz!


----------



## zingel (31. Juli 2012)

*bald beginnt die Jagdsaison!*

morgen wird ein wenig auskundschaftet, ob sich's lohnt.


----------



## zingel (1. August 2012)

es könnte sich lohnen...

- Raubvögel neu im 3er Rudel unterwegs
- Team Jersey on trail!
- Jubilar mit Tuning noch schneller
- smokey waves im Bierrausch.


----------



## zingel (23. September 2012)

finished the *2002 Fisher Supercal29*

*als urplötzlich die Laufradtaschen nicht mehr passten...*


































































































all about it...

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/2002-fisher-supercal29/


----------



## Quen (23. September 2012)

Das erste Bild ist super!  

29ern kann ich nix abgewinnen, egal ob von 2002 oder 2012 - aber deins hat schöne Details, die du (wie immer) schön eingefangen hast!

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## andy1 (23. September 2012)

Ja, komischerweise oldschool
Und immer wieder mit Habenwillfaktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. September 2012)

danke! ..als technophile Parkhüter bieten wir natürlich auch neueren Meilensteinen der Bike-Industrie ein nettes Plätzchen.

*so wie oben abgelichtet (ausser Originalreifen) wurde es am 24h Rennen in Schötz (Schweiz) um die Runden gescheucht. Das erste Video stammt von ihm...*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/2012-24h-schötz-ch/


----------



## versus (26. September 2012)

sehr geile feile und dazu noch wegweisend 

mit den heliums perfekt ergänzt. die frage, ob das gut hält, spare ich mir, denn du hast die kombi ja schon eingesetzt.


----------



## zingel (26. September 2012)

keine 8!


----------



## zingel (29. September 2012)

*Notfallmässig musste Ersatz her!* ...die Empfängerliste war lang - die Spender 
nur schwer zu finden. Also wurde ein Komitee gegründet, Geld gesammelt und 
voll reingeklotzt. 


*-> wir haben gewonnen! ...er wird leben! *


zur Auswilderung warten wir auf gutes Wetter...


----------



## zingel (6. Oktober 2012)

*warum sich der wohl so freut..?*


----------



## zingel (6. Oktober 2012)

*heute wurde Ausgewildert!*


*1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy*


----------



## pago79 (6. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch Stef, sehr feines Gerät.
Wie immer stilsicher aufgebaut und bewegt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## zaskar-le (6. Oktober 2012)

Sehr fein! 

Team Jersey Paint ist einer meiner Favoriten (jemand zeige mir bitte ein verkäufliches M/L...)


----------



## black-panther (6. Oktober 2012)

mehr klassisch, als im ersten Foto, geht nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## euphras (6. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinn!  Deine Aufbauten sind immer das i-Tüpfelchen, Stef. Und die Patina hat was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. Oktober 2012)

*huch!* da ist was nettes aufgetaucht!


----------



## gtbiker (8. Oktober 2012)

Bitte mehr davon


----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2012)

als *Sporttourer von Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts* etwas offtopic, aber ein paar 
Bilder wird's schon geben. Muss es aber zuerst wieder herrichten.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2012)

Repaint in Gator ? 

Dein Yo ist wirklich Top geworden Stef! Auch gerade durch die Macken!


----------



## zingel (10. Oktober 2012)

nö, Sunburst!

das Yo wurde von Schweizer Elitefahrern über die Rennstrecken geprügelt. 
Da lass ich die Kampfspuren natürlich sein! Rost hat's keinen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (10. Oktober 2012)

Yeah  und die haben das Teil bestimmt gut benutzt


----------



## andy1 (10. Oktober 2012)

wird nun schwierig mit NOS-Teilen


----------



## Syborg (10. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Yo in Team Jersey Paint. Auch einer meiner Lieblings FAT Paintjobs. Wenn ich mit dem Teil unterwegs bin ziehe ich alle Blicke auf mich. Die Farbkombi ist einfach der Knaller

Gruß Helmut


----------



## zingel (13. Oktober 2012)

für mich ist's *DER* Fat-Paintjob

genau wie das Dolomiti bei Klein, nur dass die wie Sand am Meer lackiert 
wurden und das FAT das erste ist, das ich in original, in meiner Grösse fand, 
bzw.es hat ja mich gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. November 2012)

*kleine Umfrage!*

Vor knapp 2 Jahren haben wir den Thread hier etwas geordnet auf 
einer Homepage zusammengefasst. www.oldschoolracing.ch

Das Konzept war und ist nachwievor unsere Bikes vorzustellen und 
kurzweilige Berichte von Rennen und Anlässen hochzuladen.


*Nun die Frage:*

Gibt's Anregungen? ...Vorschläge für Änderungen/Ergänzungen? 
...oder gut so wie bisher?

wär super, wenn ihr kurz eure Meinung posten könntet.


----------



## reddevil72 (26. November 2012)

Abend Jungs. Ihr seid und bleibt die Godfathers of Oldschool. Keep on Riding!

Trip nach Willisau steht immer noch auf meiner to-do-list.


----------



## pago79 (27. November 2012)

Willisau fred und oldschoolracing beides super!
Tolle Fotos und lesenswerte Berichte.
Bei einigen Bikes wäre es klasse, wenn der Aufbau etwas detailierter beschrieben wäre.
So in etwa: warum dieses Bike, wo gefunden, welche Teile etc.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Quen (27. November 2012)

Alles super! 

Nur eine Sache: Bilder nicht als Flash-Galerie. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## gtbiker (27. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache: Bilder nicht als Flash-Galerie.





pago79 schrieb:


> Bei einigen Bikes wäre es klasse, wenn der Aufbau etwas detailierter beschrieben wäre.



100% Zustimmung! 

Ansonsten:


----------



## mauricer (27. November 2012)

gegen euch sind wir doch alle muschis. also bitte weitermachen!

VG

Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2012)

*danke für die paar Rückmeldungen!* 

bin jetzt auch wieder aus den Ferien zurück. 
das Grobkonzept bleibt bestehen, vielleicht gibt's paar kleine Änderungen - mal schauen...

bin gerade eh ausgelastet mit Denkmalpflege


----------



## piazza (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Räder und Aufmachung sind top, aber wie schon geschrieben wurde: die Flash-Gallerie ist nicht das Wahre! Lieber zum Scrollen so wie hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gtbiker (6. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Änderungen/Ergänzungen?



Die aktuelle Hintergrundfarbe....


----------



## metabaron24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde den Blog hervorragend! Ich mag auch die Diashow, und sowieso fällt mir nichts ein, was mich gestört hat. Ich habe viel Respekt vor so viel Hingabe und meine die künstlerische Integrität leidet nur unter Verbesserungsvorschlägen.
Ist auf jeden Fall schon länger in meiner Favoritenliste.


----------



## zingel (8. Dezember 2012)

die Flash Gallerien möcht ich mal ersetzen, aber das muss easy gehen. Sobald jimdo 
da was besseres anbietet mach ich das. 

die Geschichten zu den einzelnen Bikes werd ich nach und nach vertiefen mit allen 
Infos die ich darüber hab. Mit der Zeit vergess ich die Details nämlich selbst auch.

Da es in lezter Zeit auch wieder diverse Neuentwicklungen in der Bikeszene gab, 
die in 20 Jahren als die ersten Ihrer Art gelten, werden in Kürze noch zwei drei 
moderne Bikes den Weg auf die Page finden, so wie es das 2002er Supercal29
als erstes 29er Serienbike auch geschafft hat.

...auch vier weitere Bikes aus dem letzten Jahrtausend sind in Aussicht


----------



## zingel (11. Dezember 2012)

mit dem grossen Schnee stieg *nach über 30 Jahren* ein 
weiteres *Alphamännchen *vom *Ewigen Eis in 
die Niederungen*  um sich in der Beautyfarm mal so richtig 
verwöhnen zu lassen!


----------



## wtb_rider (11. Dezember 2012)

wat is dat?
sieht aus als wenn es ne menge liebe bräuchte.

aber da ist es bei euch ja in besten händen.
gruss kay


----------



## chowi (11. Dezember 2012)

moots?


----------



## black-panther (11. Dezember 2012)

'Alphamännchen vom Ewigen Eis' > Yeti wäre mein Tipp
(ich sollte dazu sagen, dass mein PC das Bild nicht anzeigt...)


----------



## zingel (11. Dezember 2012)

auf dem Bild steht u.A. *"YETI"* ...dein Tip ist nicht so schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (11. Dezember 2012)

Heißt aber, es ist kein Yeti?
Nach Chowis Tipp... Was haben Yeti und Moots gemeinsam? Oder Holzweg?
Ich schau' es mir nachher an, wenn ich daheim bin...


----------



## newsboy (11. Dezember 2012)

sweet!


----------



## zingel (11. Dezember 2012)

yeah - so sweet!


----------



## black-panther (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja... ok, wenn man das Bild sieht fällt Yeti natürlich sofort raus... 
Mountaineer gibt's zwar auch von Curtlo, aber Chowi hat wohl Recht.


----------



## zingel (11. Dezember 2012)

er wurde als *John Parkers 1981er Sweetheart Cycles Motocruiser* identifiziert.
...der als Vorlage für das 1984er FRO diente und teilweise nachträglich FRO-typische Details angebrutzelt bekam.


----------



## Quen (11. Dezember 2012)

Du bist echt der Härteste!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## huhue (11. Dezember 2012)

Wow,
geschichtsträchtiges Stück Altmetall!


----------



## cleiende (11. Dezember 2012)

Hammergeil! Noch interessanter als das Rad mag in diesem Fall die Geschichte sein, wie es ausfindig gemacht wurde und dann erworben wurde. Sagt bloss nicht Ebay!


----------



## zingel (11. Dezember 2012)

ebay! ;-)

history bin ich am aufarbeiten. 
die Hanfbrüder von früher sind
sich da teilweise nicht mehr ganz
einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (11. Dezember 2012)

dat war doch vor kurzem drinne, aber nicht so richtig günstig.


----------



## newsboy (12. Dezember 2012)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> dat war doch vor kurzem drinne, aber nicht so richtig günstig.



das ist immer relativ... vor allem mit was will man es vergleichen, dass es als nicht richtig günstig gilt?


----------



## zingel (12. Dezember 2012)

wir haben das beobachtet und finden es ging deutlich unter Wert raus. 
Deshalb haben wir auch zugeschlagen, sonst hätt's noch einer als Alltagsgurke 
für den Bahnhof gekauft.

Vor 10 Jahren kaufte es ein Sammler für den etwa gleichen Betrag von John Parker.
...und seitdem sind die Preise tendenziell gestiegen.


----------



## wtb_rider (12. Dezember 2012)

naja ich meinte ja nur da man es nicht mal eben so schiessen konnte, sonder schon am überlegen war. ist aber ein absolutes stück geschichte und von soher preislich voll im rahmen. aber war es denn überhaupt in der auktion rausgegegangen? hatte ich nicht bis zu ende verfolgt.


----------



## zingel (12. Dezember 2012)

wir überlegen immer!  ...ja, ist ein offizieller ebay-Plattschuss.
der Preis ist bei solchen Einzelstücken eh relativ.


----------



## zingel (12. Dezember 2012)

laut einem Experten sollte das so stimmen...


*Sweetheart Cycles History*

1980
-> FTW schweisste fÃ¼r diverse BMX Firmen wie Mongoose (Kos Kruiser) und Bullseye (Kurbeln).

1981 
-> Bicycle Bob Wilson grÃ¼ndete Sweetheart Cycles und baute nebst weiteren Bikes diesen Motocruiser. 
-> Die RohrsÃ¤tze stammten von BMX Firmen wie Redline. Daher kommt auch das ovale Oberrohr.
-> Die Geometrie, Gabelform und robuste QualitÃ¤t liegt sehr nahe beim 26" BMX Koz Kruiser von Mongoose.

1982 
-> Aaron Cox gewann auf diesem Motocruiser das Rennen âReseda to the Seaâ.
-> Die Motocruiser wurden in Tucson (Arizona) von âKeenerâ, âthe Ferbâ und anderen Shops verkauft.
-> John Parker und FTW lernten sich bei Schweissarbeiten fÃ¼r die Filmindustrie in SÃ¼dkalifornien kennen.

1984
-> Bob Wilson wurde wegen Drogenschmuggels verknackt und verkaufte sein Equipment an John Parker, der dafÃ¼r seine 1931 Indian Scout verkaufte. Die er spÃ¤ter wieder zurÃ¼ckkaufte.
-> Die Firma, die Yeti-SchlafsÃ¤cke produzierte und fÃ¼r die Parker mal gearbeitet hat, ging Konkurs und Parker kaufte die Namensrechte.
-> Yeti war gegrÃ¼ndet und Parker klebte Yeti Decals auf das Racebike von Aaron Cox und schweisste eine FRO-typische KabelfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r den Umwerfer an den Rahmen. Das erste Yeti Mountainbike war fertig!
-> Der erste Yeti FRO Prototyp (steht bei Cycleshark) ist beinahe ein 1:1 Nachbau von diesem Yeti Motocruiser.
-> Nach einiger Zeit kam Chris Herting und etwas spÃ¤ter auch FTW als Schweisser zu Yeti.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ebay! ;-)



Wie trivial!
Eure Hingabe ist immer wieder bewundernswert.


----------



## reddevil72 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jungs!!! Mal wieder ein Hammerteil!!!


----------



## zingel (15. Dezember 2012)

auf der Spurensuche nach den Vorfahren der besten Federgabel 
die es gibt (nach unserer Meinung die Lefty), sind wir auf folgendes 
Dokument von 1992 gestossen. Das Fullykonzept war nicht so der 
Bringer, aber da gab es auch ein *Hardtail*...


----------



## Triple F (16. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ...
> Da es in lezter Zeit auch wieder diverse Neuentwicklungen in der Bikeszene gab, die in 20 Jahren als die ersten Ihrer Art gelten, werden in Kürze noch zwei drei moderne Bikes den Weg auf die Page finden...



Auch von mir noch ein kleines Dankeschön für euren Einsatz! Besonders den o.g. Punkt finde ich wichtig und konsequent, dass der MTB-Zeitstrahl nach vorne und hinten expandiert wird. Da ich zumindest bei einer der Neuentwicklungen weiß, welche gemeint ist, freue ich mich schon auf die Vorstellung .


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

*ja kommt halt darauf an was man will. Ich als Technikfreak will einfach die 
besten und fortschrittlichsten Bikes jeder Epoche.*

deshalb hab ich mich auch durchgerungen und dieses *Delta V900* für 100 Franken 
aufgenommen. 

http://66.147.244.179/~vintagm8/year/1992/1992.pdf

Es ist noch beinahe komplett original, doch da Cannondale leider glaubte mit ihren 
Schaukelfullies das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden zu haben, hatten sie das Hardtail 
zwar in Topmodellfarbe des V2000 lackiert, doch lediglich mit LX Teilen bestückt.






*Sowas geht ja mal garnicht!*
Für diese Rennrakete die 1992 die einzige richtig geile Federgabel hatte, schwebt 
uns eher was Richtung sacklauter Hüginaben, XTR M900 und Magic Motorcycle 
Kurbel vor. Mal schauen für was die Weihnachtskasse reicht.


----------



## huhue (16. Dezember 2012)

Sind die Euroboxen Stapel euer Teilelager...

Gute Idee die LX auszutauschen!

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

nein, das ist nur ein Teil meines Lagers 
die anderen haben ihre Eigenen.

einen passenden Vorbau in möglichst kurz und negativ such ich immer noch.


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

und hier ein seltener Anblick: 
*...der Sweetheart in der Beautyfarm!*


----------



## S-BEND (16. Dezember 2012)

wie wollt ihr vorgehen ?
chemisch entlacken oder strahlen (sand oder glasperlen) ?
oder haut ihr die neue farbe gleich so rauf ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Dezember 2012)

Entschuldigung, ich bin ja sonst mehr der Klassikbanause und völlig schmerzfrei, wenns um "Verschlimmbesserungen" geht, aber ihr werdet hoffentlich nicht diese einmalige Lackierung runterfräsen. Und sei sie noch so angegriffen, die gehört zu diesem Rahmen wie Hänsel zu Gretel...

...aber im Grunde sag ich ja immer: Ihr habts bezahlt, ihr könnt mit machen, was ihr wollt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube wenn jemand einen Lackierung erhält, dann Stef...  


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

wir sind die letzten die sowas neulacken!

*der ist ne Ratte und bleibt ne Ratte!*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Dezember 2012)




----------



## huhue (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Aufkleber bleiben hoffentlich auch drauf...

Bin gespannt wie's weitergeht!


----------



## black-panther (16. Dezember 2012)

schönes Lagergehäuse!
Und der Background ist auch sehr nett bestückt


----------



## felixdelrio (16. Dezember 2012)

Wieder mal sehr geil, Stef! Chapeau!


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber bleiben hoffentlich auch drauf...



türlich!


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich mich auch durchgerungen und dieses *Delta V900* für 100 Franken
> aufgenommen.




  

die welt ist aus den fugen, maloney!


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2012)

tja, Klein hatte ne nette Starrgabel und Cannondale erfand die Federung auf 
88 Nadellagern woraus später die Lefty entstand ...wer hat überlebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> ...wer hat überlebt?



na wenigstens ist klein in schönheit gestorben 











ich habe halt insgesamt ein eher gespanntes verhältnis zu cd.


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2012)

versus schrieb:


> na wenigstens ist klein in schönheit gestorben



*ja, mit dem Mantra!*


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Dezember 2012)

der cruiser ist echt der hammer, was habt ihr denn da beautymässig so vor?rost wech, lack säubern und irgendwie konservieren?

bin voll gespannt, ist echt unglaublich toll das ding.


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2012)

das Teil stand in Arizona, da rostet nix!
was wir machen ist vor allem reinigen, konservieren und gammelige Decals neu verkleben.

...und natürlich defekte Teile wie Felgen, Reifen, Lenkergriffe, Verkabelung ... ersetzen.
damit es nach "Reseda to the Sea" noch weitere Rennen gewinnen könnte.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> *ja, mit dem Mantra!*



hmpfff...!

war das nicht schon ein trek?


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2012)

im 96er Katalog sind die bereits drin, also wurden die vor der Trek Übernahme entwickelt und gebaut. 
...aber hast schon recht, Cannondale hat mehrmals für die Tonne designt!

mit dem Delta-Hardtail kann ich mich aber gut anfreunden - spätestens wenn ich dich damit überhole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Dezember 2012)

Das Patent fürs Mantra hat Gary noch eingereicht 

...und wenn jemals ein Bike außergewöhnlich war, welches außer dem Mantra sollte es denn sein ? Als "Meilenstein der Bikegeschichte" braucht ihr sowas bestimmt auch noch...auch wenns nicht so ganz klassisch ist


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mit dem Delta-Hardtail kann ich mich aber gut anfreunden - spätestens wenn ich dich damit überhole



von rosa hörnchen überholt werden würde mich zwar hart treffen, aber wenn dafür mal wieder eine gemeinsame tour rauskommt, nehme ich die herausforderung gerne an


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2012)

das war der Aufbau des Vorbesitzers!

das Bike ist komplett zerlegt und die Hörnchen sind schon im Altmetall. Ich fahre nie Barends!


----------



## newsboy (17. Dezember 2012)

urt und pivot spot hatten andere hersteller schon eher. sind wohl eher details, die jeweils patentiert wurden.


----------



## cleiende (17. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> mit dem Delta-Hardtail kann ich mich aber gut anfreunden - spätestens wenn ich dich damit überhole



Solnge das HR am Boden bleibt wirst Du Freude dran haben. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen zu sehen wie nem Kollegen die hinteren Ausfallenden nach einen Sprung verloren gingen.... Die sind mal fix abgebrochen. Knackpunkt der Serie (welch Wortspiel).


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2012)

*ich fahr immer ganz vorsichtig!* 

die Ausfallenden sind in der Tat konstruktiv unglücklich.


----------



## hohenstaufen (18. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> wir sind die letzten die sowas neulacken!
> 
> *der ist ne Ratte und bleibt ne Ratte!*



Mal hierzu eine generelle Frage (auch ich finde dass Rahmen Ihre Patina zeigen sollten).
Wie und mit welchen Mittelchen gehst du bei der Lackreinigung und Aufbereitung vor ?
Was machst du an Konservierung bei Lackabplatzern , auch z. B. an Querstreben bei vormaligen Schutzblechanbauten ?
Versuchen auszubessern mit gleichem Farbton oder ev. nur Klarlack drüber - oder einfach schön eingeölt halten und nur im trockenen fahren ... ?
Was gibt es für Tips Decals oder deren Reste zu säubern und zu erhalten ?


----------



## zingel (18. Dezember 2012)

das kommt ganz auf das Projekt an!

ein störender Lackabplatzer an einem sonst perfekten Rahmen 
bessere ich mit angemischtem Autolack aus und poliere die Übergänge weg.

ein Loch in der Querstrebe von Schutzblechmontage hatte ich
auch schonmal. Da hab ich ein Gewinde reingeschnitten, eine
INOX Schraube reingedreht und verklebt. Dann mit dem Dremel
die überstehenden Teile der Schraube entfernt, verspachtelt und
lackiert.

beim Sweetheart hab ich sämtlichen blühenden Lack weggeschrubbelt
denn da bildet sich sonst schnell Rost. Dann alles mit Reinbenzin gesäubert
und mit Autowachs konserviert. Fertig aufgebaut kommt dann noch 
Velopurol drauf. Das zieht ein und gibt einen leicht öligen Film.

Decals die nicht mehr richtig halten, entferne ich komplett, und entferne 
den Klebstoff daran mit Reinbenzin. Dann mach ich neuen Kleber drauf. 
Den gibts hier beim Beschrifter.

Wenn man das Bike viel braucht, bohre ich von unten noch ein Loch ins 
Tretlager, damit das Wasser weg kann. Wasseransammlungen da unten 
sind das Todesurteil für jeden Stahlrahmen. Und es kommt immer irgendwie 
Wasser rein!

Wenn ich ein Bike bis zum Rennen paarmal eingefahren hab und dann das 
Rennen vorbei ist, hänge ich das Bike wieder an seinen Platz und nehm für 
ein paar Monate die Sattelstütze raus. Dann kann das Wasser, das evtl. 
noch im Rahmen ist verdunsten.


naja, das ist's eigentlich schon. Alles was irgendwie erhalten werden kann, 
bleibt original.


----------



## zingel (18. Dezember 2012)

frisch geliefert aus der Shadowbase *...utz utz*

Scans vom *Marin Team Titanium* aus dem *89er Sportrad!*

www.oldschoolracing.ch


dankeschöööön!


----------



## EmperorDark (18. Dezember 2012)

ei bitte fein...Stefan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmperorDark (18. Dezember 2012)

ach ja...
es Original is demnächst im Erzgebirge zuhause...
der Obersuchti aller Altmetallabhängigen hat es in seine Altpapiersammlung 89-95 aufgenommen...
also in den allerbesten Händen...Retro-Museum-Zwönitz...
der Mann mit dem Polierbock...


----------



## zingel (19. Dezember 2012)

da ich ja eine Seite vorher schon angefangen habe mit der 
Restaurationsdoku vom Sweetheart, kann ich gleich weitermachen.

Ich mach täglich bisschen was am Feierabend. Heute hab ich mal den 
Radsatz etwas genauer angeschaut

- Reifen komplett steif und brüchig -> Tonne
- Felgen zerschlagen mit Dellen -> Tonne
- Naben komplett zugesaut und laufen rauh -> Revision
- Speichen teils kaum Vorspannung, verschieden lang und verkrümmt -> Tonne

Speichen die zu wenig Vorspannung haben, leiden im Betrieb unter 
Wechselbelastung anstelle schwellender Belastung. Resultat sind 
Ermüdungsbrüche beim Speichenbogen. Also besser neue Speichen.

Die vordere Nabe hab ich wieder Top hinbekommen, doch hinten
war die Achse verkrümmt und die Lagerbahnen leicht angegriffen.
Auch die dreht wieder ziemlich gut, aber evtl. hol ich Ersatz.

Felgen hab ich noch zwei leicht gebrauchte Araya 7X im Lager gefunden.
Solche waren auch verbaut und passen somit perfekt.
Ukais hätt ich auch noch, aber die sind edler und passen besser zu einem 
filled brazed Ritchey, Goat, etc.

Reifen gibts eh keine so alten mehr die fahrbar sind, und wenn dann 
einfach zu schade dafür. Deshalb hab ich mir mal einen Satz von den 
Halo 4x Reifen mit Skinwall geholt. Skinwall ist ja wieder Trend.










im Sattelrohr hab ich noch ein Gewinde für die Direktmontage eines Suntour
Superbe Umwerfers gefunden. Also hab ich einen gesucht, gefunden und gekauft.
Mal schauen ob das funktioniert...


----------



## zingel (20. Dezember 2012)

für vorne hatte ich noch 2.0er DT Champion Speichen an Lager. Für hinten sind bestellt.

Eingespeicht wie original 4x mit 14mm Messingnippel.


----------



## euphras (20. Dezember 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich mir mal einen Satz von den
> Halo 4x Reifen mit Skinwall geholt. Skinwall ist ja wieder Trend.




Schicke Pellen.  Sind das 2.0 oder 2.2 Reifen? 



> im Sattelrohr hab ich noch ein Gewinde für die Direktmontage eines Suntour
> Superbe Umwerfers gefunden. Also hab ich einen gesucht, gefunden und gekauft.
> Mal schauen ob das funktioniert...



Hättest Du da mal bei Gelegenheit ein Foto? Mit normaler Anlötöse hat das jetzt aber nichts zu tun, oder?


----------



## zingel (20. Dezember 2012)

2.35er

ist wie ein Flaschenhaltergewinde.


----------



## zingel (20. Januar 2013)

hatte ein bisschen Zeit die ich mangels fit drinnen verbracht hab und dabei *den 
Roten Faden durch die Sammlung gesponnen. 

...ganz Zufällig gab das die Kurzfassung der Entwicklung des MTB's.*

http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/

auf mögliche Fehler und Irrtümer werde ich gerne aufmerksam gemacht! 
...war ja auch nicht dabei und hab nur recherchiert.


----------



## Huelse (20. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön zusammengefasst, chapeau! Auch bissl was (für mich) Neues dabei...Quellen?


----------



## knicksiknacksi (20. Januar 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> .... Skinwall ist ja wieder Trend....



onza hat auch zwei skinwall´s im angebot. hoffe, daß meine bald kommen. dann kann ich dir ein bischen feedback geben


----------



## reddevil72 (20. Januar 2013)

Kommt gut. Ist aber sicher noch ausbaufähig. Go on!


www.thoemus.ch
www.trailnet.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. Januar 2013)

der rote Faden ist absichtlich ohne viele Details und möglichst kurz gehalten, so dass auch normalinteressierte nicht gleich die Lust verlieren.

die einzelnen Beschreibungen der Bikes werden nach und nach noch ergänzt.


Quelle ist vor allem mombat



freu mich aufs Feedback zu den Onzas!


----------



## zingel (21. Januar 2013)

*überarbeitet:*
ergänzende Infos fänd ich super!

Lawwill
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1980-lawwill-pro-cruiser/

Stumper
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1981-specialized-stumpjumper/

FAT
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1983-fat-chance-836/

Merlin
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1987-merlin-mountain-164/

ProCaliber
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1987-fisher-procaliber/


----------



## Huelse (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Stefan,
also nochmals großes Kompliment für dass was Du da tust, mir schwebte auch schon immer etwas in der Art vor, aber ich komm einfach nicht aus dem A....

Da ich hier grad ne schöne Quelle zur Hand hab, ein paar Anmerkungen zum Lawwill Pro Cruiser:

1978 kam der frühere Motocross Grand National Champion Mert Lawwill in den Cove Bikeshop in Tiburon/Ca., geführt von der Familie Koski, seit 1976 DIE angesagte Adresse für die Klunkerscene. Er erkundigte sich nach Möglichkeiten, ins BMX-Geschäft einzusteigen, bekam aber die Antwort dass "the new multi-geared, off-road bicycles" die Zukunft des Fahrrads seien. Von Don Koski erhielt er den Prototyp eines freihändig geschweissten Prototypen aus elektrischen Rohrleitungen. Lawwill fügte noch ein Versteifungsrohr hinzu und liess die Räder dann beim Motorradbauer Terry Knight in Hayward produzieren. Das Rad kostete ca 500$ und war damit deutlich günstiger als ein Ritchey. Einge Hundert wurden bis zum Produktionsende 1982 gefertigt.
Ein paar Daten noch zum Rad aus einer Werbeanzeige:
Rahmen 5 1/2lbs
14" long seatpost
4130 aircraft tubing
optional cromoly-fork for racing!
Ukai alloy rims
stainless steel spokes
Sturmey-Archer drum brakes
Shimano 600 chain
special Uniglide wide-range derailleur
TourneyMX crankset
MX pedals
Tange fork
Carlisle 26 x 2.125 tires
Suntour seat post clamp
Messenger seat
Motorcycle brake levers

aus: "From Repack to Rwanda" SFO Museum Airport Exhibition 2012


Gruß
Falk


----------



## huhue (21. Januar 2013)

Bin zwar kein 29"er Fahrer, möchte aber kurz darauf hinweisen, das mitnichten Gary Fisher da zu den Propheten gehörte, sondern eher mal wieder den Ruhm abgestaubt hat...

Siehe Hier: Wes - Employee No.1 + Willits Cycles

Wenn jemand dafür die Credits verdient hat dann auf jeden Fall Wes Williams!

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## euphras (21. Januar 2013)

Huelse schrieb:


> *snip*
> 
> aus: "From Repack to Rwanda" SFO Museum Airport Exhibition 2012
> 
> ...



Zu "From Repack to Rwanda" mal ein ziemlich erschöpfender Faden auf MTBR, inklusive Vernisage-Fotos mit vielen alten Größen von damals und Insider-Frotzeleien:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/couple-museum-exhibits-778379.html


----------



## Huelse (21. Januar 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Stumpjumper:

Rahmenbauer Tim Neenan aus SantaCruz hat 1980 die technischen Details für ein kommerzielles Rahmendesign anhand des Ritchey-Bikes für Mike Sinyard erarbeitet, worauf dann die Massenproduktion in Japan basierte.
Die erste Ladung von 125 Stück war innerhalb einer Woche ausverkauft.

Quelle wie oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (21. Januar 2013)

vielen Dank! hab das Zeugs ergänzt.

zu Gary Fisher. Ich find den Typen super - der ist ein Macher!
Wes war zwar der Tüftler, aber Gary hat's dann im grossen Stil durchgezogen 
und auch bei der UCI durchgebracht, dass die 29er an Rennen starten dürfen.

Hab Wes aber jetzt auch noch besser erwähnt.


----------



## piazza (22. Januar 2013)

Großes Kompliment an die Seite und ihre Gestalter!


----------



## Groovygrafix (22. Januar 2013)

Sehr, sehr schön Jungs...
Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf den Motocruiser...

Cheers,
Matze


----------



## zingel (23. Januar 2013)

dankedanke!

der Motocruiser ist ansich ready to shoot!


Nun sind auch das FRO
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1989-yeti-fro-landshark/

Und Bontrager überarbeitet 
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/1995-bontrager-race-lite/

und die "Evolution" mit der Entwicklung der Bremsen erweitert - hatte ich vergessen
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbikes/


wie immer sind Korrekturen und Ergänzungen gefragt!


----------



## oneschnark (23. Januar 2013)

Salut, trop fort la suisse. Bravo für alles

Philippe


----------



## zingel (10. März 2013)

*Falls sich jemand nicht nur für MTB's interessiert...*
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/randonneurs/


----------



## zingel (23. April 2013)

...


----------



## zingel (23. April 2013)

....


----------



## zingel (23. April 2013)

*1981 Sweetheart Motocruiser / Yeti #1*

*alle Infos hier: http://www.oldschoolracing.ch*


----------



## msony (23. April 2013)

Das Rad ist einfach nur SUPER!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibihm (23. April 2013)

msony schrieb:


> Das Rad ist einfach nur SUPER!!




+1
ich fürchte nur, es wird irgendwann zerbrechen...


----------



## zingel (23. April 2013)

gibihm schrieb:


> +1
> ich fürchte nur, es wird irgendwann zerbrechen...



nein, es ist ein richtiger BMX Rohrsatz mit originalem PhilWood Oberrohr.
nicht den Scheiss, den Parker für seine Yetis verwendet hat.

das hält schon.


----------



## pago79 (23. April 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Rad, das seine lange Geschichte zeigt.
Nicht auf Teufel komm raus überrestauriert, sondern stolz seine Narben und Macken zeigend.
Super Aufbau Stef
Selbst die neuzeitlichen Halos fügen sich stimmig ins Bild...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## euphras (23. April 2013)

Super Aufbau, Stef, sehr authentisch! 

Wie breit bauen die Halos bei welcher Felgenmaulweite, bitte?


----------



## metabaron24 (23. April 2013)

Kraaaaaass! Immer wieder, bei fast jedem Rad, das Du baust aufs Neue, beschleicht mich das Gefühl, danach kann gar nichts mehr kommen, soetwas wie ein ultimatives statement. Aber immer geht noch einer.


----------



## zingel (23. April 2013)

geiler kanns nun nicht mehr werden, aber schöner ;-)

32mm Felgenaussenbreite
57mm Reifenbreite


----------



## euphras (23. April 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> geiler kanns nun nicht mehr werden, aber schöner ;-)
> 
> 32mm Felgenaussenbreite
> 57mm Reifenbreite



Danke, Stef!


----------



## black-panther (23. April 2013)

Red Rat sozusagen.


----------



## wtb_rider (24. April 2013)

is schon sau cool der Bock,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. April 2013)

Hier noch ein Bild von Parker mit dem Motocruiser und Lawwill-6 Downhillbike


----------



## kingmoe (24. April 2013)

Vielleicht das schönste Bike hier, auf jeden Fall für mich.
Ein Traktor zum Verlieben!


----------



## Groovygrafix (24. April 2013)

Geil, einfach nur Geil...
Ich bin sprachlos...


----------



## IHateRain (24. April 2013)

Wunderschönes Rad! Alles passt - auch die Patina  Glückwunsch 

Stets gute Fahrt damit
IHateRain


----------



## mauricer (24. April 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> auch die Patina



Besonders die.


----------



## zingel (26. April 2013)

dankedanke!

mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass der Originallack bleibt, genau das macht ein authentisches Oldschool-Bike aus!

das Teil ist schliesslich 32 Jahre alt und musste einiges mitmachen.
ausserdem fällt bei den Unikaten der Druck komplett weg das nosigere, 
unverblichenere zu haben.

wichtig ist einfach den ist-Zustand zu konservieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. April 2013)

nach dem Anpassen vom Homepagedesign, hab ich heute noch so einen 
neumodischen *Facebook-like-button* reingebaut. Also falls jemand
bei Facebook ist, kann er da gerne draufdrücken


----------



## Guru (26. April 2013)

Mich würde ja ein "Sitzfoto" sehr interessieren, die Sitzposition sieht mir sehr ausgewogen und gut aus!


----------



## LVM (26. April 2013)

Sehr nette Details. Schön.


----------



## imemine (26. April 2013)

Hammer!


----------



## metabaron24 (26. April 2013)

> mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass der Originallack bleibt, genau das macht ein authentisches Oldschool-Bike aus!
> 
> das Teil ist schliesslich 32 Jahre alt und musste einiges mitmachen.
> ausserdem fällt bei den Unikaten der Druck komplett weg das nosigere,
> ...



Schön formuliert. Seit einiger Zeit geistert mir ein solcher Gedanke durch den Kopf und schwarz auf weiß gewinnt er nochmal Schärfe und Relevanz. (Auch wenn das sicherlich schon 100mal hier in abgewandelter Form geschrieben wurde) Ich selbst würde das auch noch ausweiten und nicht nur bei Unikaten belassen. 
Bei meiner Stilsuche könnte das noch erheblichen Einfluss haben. Individuell heißt eine Geschichte sichtbar an sich tragen. Alles Rahmen neu lackieren, neue decals draufbappen, und NOS Teile verbauen ist mit dem entsprechenden Kleingeld doch sehr reproduzierbar. Konservieren ist wichtig, wenn die Funktionalität in Gefahr ist, aber ein bischen Rost dürfte nicht so schlimm zu Buche schlagen, wenn das Teil ohnehin die meiste Zeit im trockenen Keller, Werkstatt oder sogar Wohnzimmer sein Dasein fristet. 
But.... to each his own. 

Holger


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2013)

> This one only survived because it was given to the wife of a former GT product guy. It lived unused in a garage for years and today it survives in the hands of a Swiss collector.








http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Old-School-Tech-The-Orignal-GT-Zaskars-2013.html


----------



## newsboy (7. Mai 2013)

glaub falscher thread.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (7. Mai 2013)

genau, weder willisau noch zürich sondern nah an zh...


----------



## gtbiker (7. Mai 2013)

Der Mann mit der Halle?


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Der Mann mit der Halle?



ok, is wer anders. bei schweiz und sammler musst ich nur an den thread hier denken 

die räder dürften wohl hier stehn, ja, ne halle: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/61842?page=2&in=set
im vordergrund steht sogar das trial zaskar mit dem hohen lenker.
edit: und rechts daneben der prototyp. geheimnis gelüftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (7. Mai 2013)

ich kenn den Besitzer und wollte es ihm bereits abkaufen, aber er ist ein 
waschechter GT Freak und rückt es nicht raus - richtig so!


----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2013)

zingel schrieb:


> ich kenn den Besitzer und wollte es ihm bereits abkaufen, aber er ist ein
> waschechter GT Freak und rückt es nicht raus - richtig so!



Und er hat einen guten Draht zu Hans, da sind schon echt einige Schätzchen gelandet.Ist doch klasse, dass es genug Nischen für alle gibt.


----------



## zingel (20. Mai 2013)

kleiner Vorkoster...


----------



## Captain_Secret (20. Mai 2013)

scho widda so´n GENESIS-Fan...


----------



## whoa (21. Mai 2013)

Die schaut ja mal interessant aus... ich starre jetzt seit 5min auf das Bild und bin mir noch immer nicht sicher ob's an meinen Glubschern liegt. 

Ich wünsche mir mal ein Bild bei welchem der Fokus auf den Flanschen liegt. Irgendwie bilden sich meine alten Augen ein da ein Zwischending aus 1. Gen und aktuellen Naben zu sehen. Also Stahl Mittelteil und Aluflansche, aber trotzdem keine 1. Gen. Irgendwie sehen die Flansche auch nicht gerade aus, auf jeden Fall exotisch... ich bin fasziniert.

Wie auch immer wunderschön... ich fordere hiermit mehr Bilder!


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2013)

whoa schrieb:


> Irgendwie bilden sich meine alten Augen ein da ein Zwischending aus 1. Gen und aktuellen Naben zu sehen. Also Stahl Mittelteil und Aluflansche, aber trotzdem keine 1. Gen. Irgendwie sehen die Flansche auch nicht gerade aus, auf jeden Fall exotisch...



BMX-Naben aus den frühen 70ern?


----------



## zingel (21. Mai 2013)

Sind Phil BMX Hochflanschnaben, keine Ahnung wie alt die genau sind. Aber sicher genug alt für das Bike


----------



## zingel (22. Mai 2013)

mir wurde gesagt, dass wenn die beiden Lager hinten gleich gross sind und 32mm im 
Aussendurchmesser haben, sind es first. Gen.
...check und check ...sind also first Gen.

die neueren haben auf einer Seite 28mm.


----------



## whoa (22. Mai 2013)

Micha hatte mir das auch so geschrieben, ABER ich hab nochmal recherchiert, weil ich bisher nur 1st Gen und die aktuelle Bauform (3rd Gen) kannte. Die 2nd Gen sind mir halt bisher noch nicht untergekommen, bzw. ich habe sie einfach immer mit den 3rd Gen verwechselt. 

Die Größe der Lager ist imho kein eindeutiges Indiz um welche Varainte es sich handelt.
Hier sieht man perfekt eine 1st Gen und man sieht auch das hier die Antriebsseite das große Lager hat und die andere Seite das kleinere Lager.
http://bmxmuseum.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=261415

Deine scheinen sehr frühe 1st Gen zu sein, daher kamen sie mir so interessant vor.
Hier ein Bild welches ich dazu gefunden hab:





Bei Phil Wood heißt es:
*1971* 1st Generation hub (Using a 3 piece design hub shell, using two aluminum flanges and a steel center section, axle and bearings are pressed in and bonded with the shell by using loctite, bottom bracket (using a design that integrated the shell, bearings, and spindle together with the use of silver solder), bottom bracket cups, and tool are created.
Beispielbilder
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w182/EWG35/P108084840f.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d69/bsideneal/Philhubs.jpg
http://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc422/redcar123/PhilHighFlange_20120310_160450.jpg

*1978* 2nd Generation hub is created (This new hub uses the same end cap, bearing, and axle design using a retaining compound to secure the axle to the hub shell, however the hub shell is now a one piece aluminum shell, with a steel sleeve)
Beispielbild
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o261/sumo178/Phil2.jpg

*1991* 3rd Generation hub with the new FSA axle is created (This new axle design allows the user to service their own hubs out on in the field with simple hand tools Field Servicable Axle. This new design abandons the old design of relying on a retaining compound to secure the axle and bearings in the hub sheel)

Also kurz zusammengefasst:
1st Gen - ab 1971 - dreiteilig, Aluflansche und Stahlmittelteil
2nd Gen - ab 1978 - einteilige Aluhülle mit Stahlbuchse
3rd Gen - ab 1991 - einteilige Aluhülle ohne Stahlbuchse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. Mai 2013)

danke für die Infos! ...genau die auf dem Bild sinds


----------



## knicksiknacksi (22. Mai 2013)

cool  - dann freue ich mich nochmal über meine 1st gen im timberland, jetzt wo ichs weiß...


----------



## zingel (29. Januar 2014)

*es geht hier um ein 1980er Ritchey das im letzten Jahr angespühlt wurde…
der Aufbau ist im vollen Gange.















*


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Januar 2014)

sehr schön, aber ist das nicht ganzschön "wat" gross?


----------



## zingel (29. Januar 2014)

ne, die sind wie die alten Rennräder …ich hatte grösste Mühe ein Campagnolo Sattelstütze zu finden, die genug lang ist!


----------



## Ich-war-mal (29. Januar 2014)

Moin Stef, 

awesome  
Schnell schnell ein paar mehr Bilder !

Gruß, 
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaryParker (29. Januar 2014)

hi stef,
hatte erst gestern mit ianus über den willisauer thread geredet, das da leider leider nichts mehr kommt. und siehe da:



danke dir, freu mich auf weiteres


----------



## Ianus (29. Januar 2014)

Ah, sieh an, sieh an  Toll das solch Klassiker-Threads dieses Forums mal wieder neue Nahrung bekommen.


----------



## zingel (29. Januar 2014)

keine Sorge, es kommt noch was ;-)
ist nur viel los in letzter Zeit


----------



## uschibert (29. Januar 2014)

Watt isn eijentlich mit Lady Mardi?


----------



## zingel (29. Januar 2014)

die liegt nackt rum, wird auch noch eingekleidet/aufgebaut


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2014)

http://www.the-good-old-days.com
hab eine kleine "best of" Reihe hochgeladen


----------



## Ianus (7. Februar 2014)

Geht das nur via Facebook?


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2014)

ja leider


----------



## black-panther (7. Februar 2014)

Scheint so. Schade.


----------



## Ianus (7. Februar 2014)

Na vielleicht lasse ich was über meine Frau hochladen, die ist dort aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (8. Februar 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Geht das nur via Facebook?



Leider (auch für mich) ein Ausschlußkriterium.


----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2014)

die Gründe wieso ds alte Zeugs etwas hinten anstehen muss... *klick*


----------



## zingel (25. Juli 2014)

*Foes meets Foes...*
mehr gibt's hier


----------



## FAB-FOES (26. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank an oldschoolracing.ch für euren Besuch und den tollen Bericht!
bis bald und "happy trails"

Stefan, Cycleworks.ch


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2014)




----------



## black-panther (26. Juli 2014)

Heiliger Strohsack!


----------



## colonia4711 (26. Juli 2014)

Sieht aus wie 'ne Nana von Niki de Saint Phalle.....


----------



## felixdelrio (26. Juli 2014)

Kunstwerk!


----------



## Dean76 (27. Juli 2014)

Stimmt!

Aber wieso zwei verschiedene Daumis? 

Gruß
Andre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubi (27. Juli 2014)

der sattel, die griffe und die züge sind zuviel des guten onst cool


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2014)

Schwarze Sättel und Griffe waren alle ...rechte XT 732 Daumies auch.


----------



## Radsatz (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt noch ein Rodeo Cloun Kostüm und alles ist perfekt


----------



## GaryParker (27. Juli 2014)

stef, euer thread ist und bleibt der geilste hier im forum !!!!


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Juli 2014)

Das hat doch mal dem Carsten B gehört. Was ist aus dem eigentlich geworden?

Ich find das übrigens cool dass du da einfach Teile dranmachst und den Beauty Salon weglässt.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Juli 2014)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Aber wieso zwei verschiedene Daumis?


damit L & R auseinander zu halten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (27. Juli 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> damit L & R auseinander zu halten ist




Bei soviel Lametta sinnvoll


----------



## Horster_Schwabe (27. Juli 2014)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Kunstwerk!



Würde mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen in der Tat gut ins MOMA passen


----------



## newsboy (27. Juli 2014)

Stadtkind schrieb:


> Das hat doch mal dem Carsten B gehört. Was ist aus dem eigentlich geworden?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1989-trimble-inverse-4-homer-hammer-extra-special.458914/


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2014)

modern gearbox stuff...


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2014)

Stef das Trimble ist der Wahnsinn, und das einzige Rad das ich kenne an der der Trail Stem optisch funktioniert. Mein Frau ist fast in Ohnmacht gefallen als sie das Rad gesehen hat. 
sie findet es grausam, tja so verschieden sind Geschmäcker.
Alle Farben die extra am Rad sind rocken. Hr Reifen würd ich noch tauschen ist im Vergleich zum Vr zu unauffällig....
Gruss Kay


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2014)

ja der Hinterreifen ist Optisch nicht der Brüller, aber das Bike ist für den www.eigerbike.ch  Marathon gepimpt und der Reifen ist schnell


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2014)

*edit* das Bike mit den Elektra Tires ist auf der nächsten Seite...


----------



## wtb_rider (27. Juli 2014)

det sind doch Elektra Reifen oder?


----------



## zingel (27. Juli 2014)

*1980 Ritchey*


----------



## EWRB2 (28. Juli 2014)

.Einer der geilsten Trimble paintjobs - geniales bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nehcuk (28. Juli 2014)

und warum ist da ne bonty switchblade drinne und in meinem bonty nicht


----------



## zingel (28. Juli 2014)

weil Trimble geometrietechnisch mit Bontrager zusammenspannte.


----------



## zingel (8. August 2014)

die Sportografen haben Abschussfreigabe www.eigerbike.ch
...mal schauen, ob die was erwischen.


----------



## goofyfooter (8. August 2014)

zingel schrieb:


>








Das Gelb in deinen Bildern leuchtet garnicht so genial wie in dem unteren - ist aber noch richtig 90er leuchtgelb, oder?

Mir fallen drei Buchstaben bei dem Rahmen ein: *L S D* 
saugeiles Teil - einmalig.


----------



## zingel (8. August 2014)

der untere ist der original Homer Hammer Rahmen. Der gehört Carsten.
meinen hab ich einem Engländer abgekauft, der für ein Heidengeld ein Replika 
hat spritzen lassen und dann die Lust, das Geld oder wasauchimmer verloren 
hat und ihn mir verscherbelt hat.


----------



## schnegg314 (8. August 2014)

Hier alternativ die Version zum selber herumbasteln mit Farbe...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. August 2014)

Na auf den Endpreis binich malgespannt!


----------



## Kampfmaschine (9. August 2014)

Weiß einer wie viele es eigentlich noch gibt?


----------



## zingel (13. August 2014)

gebaut wurden ca. 500 Stück

denke weniger sind es nicht geworden, denn die paaren sich in den schweizer Alpen fleissig mit Cannonmädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. August 2014)

yellow decal backfire in town


----------



## zingel (19. August 2014)

*die Sportografen haben einen erwischt! (klick)



*


----------



## Radlerin (20. August 2014)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Mathes66 (20. August 2014)

Echt klasse Bericht und dieses Panorama


----------



## neverisforever (20. August 2014)

Dito
Ihr habts echt schön bei euch
Auch die Radl


----------



## karoo (20. August 2014)

amüsante Zeilen & schöne Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. August 2014)

thx!
*
...evening ride*


----------



## zingel (29. September 2014)

das letzte Rennen ist durch

Bericht /// http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/2014-ironbike-race-einsiedeln-ch/


----------



## piazza (30. September 2014)

Absolut genial! Find das Gesamtkonzept Rad/Klamotten zml. überzeugend! Weiter so!


----------



## versus (30. September 2014)

schöner bericht stef! hatte in einem anflug von "ging doch in letzter zeit ganz gut" überlegt, ob ich spontan nachmelden soll, denke jetzt aber dass es keine gute idee gewesen wäre


----------



## Radlerin (30. September 2014)

Respekt! 

Dass du verrückt bist, muss ja nicht extra erwähnt werden... das weißte schon.  Tolle Leistung!


----------



## wtb_rider (30. September 2014)

du hast ne Meise,....Au Mann das hätte ich nie und nimmer geschafft. Vielleicht mit ganz viel weinen.


----------



## zingel (1. Oktober 2014)

Henri versteht mich


----------



## zingel (6. Oktober 2014)

*der Sturm hat im Nachbardorf pulsiert und zu uns hat sich ein Klein verirrt.*


----------



## zingel (6. Februar 2015)

*tausend Dank an Brent Foes!*


----------



## kingmoe (6. Februar 2015)

Schöne Aktion von Brent - und ihr habt das ja auch verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (29. April 2015)

*26, rattenscharf und noch Jungfrau!*



















































































Details:
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mtb/1989-mtb-cycletech/


----------



## zingel (29. April 2015)

*und hier der Sattel aus dem Forum...*


























und noch ein wenig History dazu:
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mtb/1985-mcr-descender/


----------



## mauricer (29. April 2015)

Beide sehr geil. Schön, dass ihr mal wieder ein paar Neuzugänge zeigt!


----------



## felixdelrio (29. April 2015)

Knaller!


----------



## Deleted 30552 (29. April 2015)

Boah!


----------



## versus (29. April 2015)

hoppla, das zweite ist ja so - äh- speziell, dass es fast schon wieder schön ist


----------



## kalihalde (29. April 2015)

Sehr schön, dass der gelbe Turbo ein würdiges Plätzchen gefunden hat .


----------



## kutte (29. April 2015)

zingel schrieb:


>


Abgefahrenes Ding!  Was hat es an Federweg?


----------



## zingel (29. April 2015)

fette 6"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutte (29. April 2015)

zingel schrieb:


> fette 6"


6" hinten und nüscht vorn?! Das ging auch nur in den 90ern  Auch wenn die Experimentierwut damals teils absurde Blüten trieb: geil war es trotzdem! 

Ist da eigentlich ein Kfz- oder Mopeddämpfer verbaut?


----------



## zingel (29. April 2015)

nix 90's ...80's!
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mtb/1985-mcr-descender/


----------



## kutte (29. April 2015)

zingel schrieb:


> nix 90's ...80's!
> http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mtb/1985-mcr-descender/


Upps  Sehr interessante Geschichte und schöne Fotos. Danke fürs Dokumentieren und Teilen


----------



## black-panther (30. April 2015)

Sehr cool. Der Hauptrahmen des SE Shocker erinnert mich irgendwie an Boulder.

(Ein kleines, Tioga ausgestattetes und gebrandetes MTB-Cycletech "Made in Japan" steht übrigens in Wien zum Verkauf, bisher relativ unbeachtet.)


----------



## schnegg314 (30. April 2015)

zingel schrieb:


>



Wunderschönes Bike, Gratulation! Allerdings stört mich, dass Brems- und Schaltkabel ein unterschiedliches Grau haben... 
Hast du die Aluteile selber eloxiert?


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2015)

Kanns sein, dass da beim bekupferten Fahrrad Ferrulen an den Bremszugaußenhüllen fehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (30. April 2015)

ja das Grau stört mich auch ungemein, aber es ist so seit 1989 und ich ändere es nicht. 
Die Ferrules fehlen weil es eine Motorradbremshülle ist und die bereits den richtigen Aussendurchmesser hat.

weitere Infos wie immer auf der Homepage.


----------



## Filosofem (30. April 2015)

Da sich offenbar keiner zu fragen traut: kannst Du etwas zu den kupferfarbenen XT-Teilen sagen? Den Fotos nach zu urteilen, sind da gleichermaßen Alu- und Stahlteile eingefärbt. Es ist interessant, wie gleichmäßig der Farbton ist. Und ich vermute, dieses Kupfer hat mit dem XT-Logo zu tun, nicht?


----------



## zingel (16. September 2015)

wiedermal etwas Auslauf gehabt…
*O-Tour*



















beim letzten hatte ich glaubs grad einen Krampf im Bremsfinger oder sowas...


----------



## ZeFlo (16. September 2015)

Hoi Albert!
Hopp Schwiiz!


----------



## oneschnark (16. September 2015)

...zu gut
Philippe


----------



## Huelse (16. September 2015)

Wurde das Rad eigentlich schon präsentiert?


----------



## KIV (18. September 2015)

Und die Klamotten erst, echt chic!
Sowas kann wirklich nicht jeder tragen..!


----------



## zingel (19. September 2015)

Huelse schrieb:


> Wurde das Rad eigentlich schon präsentiert?


kommt noch, hab grad bisschen viel los.


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. Dezember 2015)

Euer Thread Titel: Mensch, da muss ich erst in Luzern am See im Restaurant sitzen und lese auf der desertkarte von "willisauer ringli" um zu bemerken das dieser klassische Wahnsinn ganz hier in der Nähe stattfindet! Kurz die Bedienung gefragt und nd schon bin ich im Bilde: willisau - nicht nur Heimat vieler klassischer MTBs in Bad ihrer Fahrer, sondern auch Heimat einer regionalen Nachtischspezialität. Die lasse ich mir jetzt mal schmecken!  bin gespannt ob die auch in neon daher kommt!? 
Sorry für OT...
Grüße vom See eines Sauerländers 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## kalihalde (2. Dezember 2015)

... und Willisau wurde von der großartigen Kapelle "Die Aeronauten" mit "Habakuk Willisau" auch ein musikalisches Denkmal gesetzt.

http://www.shazam.com/track/54070554/habakuk-willisau

Willisau - Genuss mit allen Sinnen

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (2. März 2016)

*Falls mal jemand in der Gegend ist...
News *


----------



## gtbiker (2. März 2016)




----------



## black-panther (3. März 2016)

Mehr davon!


----------



## synlos (3. März 2016)

Ist der 28.3.2016 Einzug? 

Sehr fein!


----------



## ZeFlo (4. März 2016)

lista?


----------



## zingel (4. März 2016)

synlos schrieb:


> Ist der 28.3.2016 Einzug?


ach da hat er sich um nen Monat vertan! ...da muss ich ja gar nicht so stressen



ZeFlo schrieb:


> lista?


der Archiv-Schiebetürschrank ja, der Container ist Custom von einem Fahrzeugbauschlosser.


----------



## zingel (11. Juli 2016)

*1992 Cilo Cherokee Teambike (klick)
























*


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juli 2016)

Cooles Gerät, tolle Patina


----------



## schnegg314 (12. Juli 2016)

Wieso hast du die schöne ATZ nicht drangelassen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2016)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du die schöne ATZ nicht drangelassen...?


da war nie eine ATZ dran.


----------



## zingel (12. Juli 2016)

...aber dafür hier!


*1991 Villiger Hightech mit Brembo Disc *(klick)

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## felixdelrio (12. Juli 2016)

Zu geil!


----------



## mauricer (12. Juli 2016)

Oh Gott Stef, was wiegt das Teil?


----------



## schnegg314 (12. Juli 2016)

zingel schrieb:


> da war nie eine ATZ dran.



Ich dachte ja nur...:


----------



## Joobxx (13. Juli 2016)

Wozu ist denn der Bautenzug an der Gabel? Kann man die auch feststellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2016)

schnegg314 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja nur...:


ach da schau an! ...evtl. hatte ich die sogar dazugekriegt und für zu hässlich befunden, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
...hab das floibexsyndrom und werde auch immer älter.




Joobxx schrieb:


> Wozu ist denn der Bautenzug an der Gabel? Kann man die auch feststellen?


ja die hat Lockout. der Deore Daumie ist der Lockouthebel


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Oh Gott Stef, was wiegt das Teil?


einiges! ...aber sehrgut fahrbar


----------



## mauricer (13. Juli 2016)

Na ja, viel Gewicht bringt dich ja dann auf jeden Fall den Berg runter.....sehr cooles Teil.


----------



## zingel (13. Juli 2016)

und weiter gehts mit dem Jahrgang als der kleine Zingel mit 13 das Mountainbike entdeckte!

damals suchte auch Tinker Juarez ein neues Team, nachdem KLEIN ja bekanntlich vertrekt wurde und nicht mehr so geil war.
...seine neue Waffe lässt sich sehen!

*1997 Cannondale F2000 *(klick)
Youngtimeralarm!


----------



## Joobxx (14. Juli 2016)

zingel schrieb:


> *1992 Cilo Cherokee Teambike (klick)*
> 
> Das sind die richtigen Farben


----------



## johnnyra (14. Juli 2016)

der hauseigene Headshok Vorbau war wohl nicht stiffy genug?


----------



## zingel (14. Juli 2016)

es kann nie stiffy genug sein!


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2016)

*1997 GT Zaskar LE *(klick)
*



*


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2016)

Du machst mich fertig Stef. Wahnsinn ....


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2016)

Das freut mich! ...und es gibt Nachschlag:

*1991 Specialized Epic*
Das Bike wäre beinahe in Afrika gelandet. 
Es gehörte der Schweizer Weltmeisterin von 1992 Silvia Fürst. Die Geschichte dazu: (klick)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2016)

Cooles Speci und vor allem mal wieder ne coole Story dazu. Aber was ist an dem GT so special?


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Aber was ist an dem GT so special?


wenn man das erklären muss, kann man es auch gleich sein lassen - entweder ist man GTinfiziert oder nicht.


----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2016)

Ok. Ich gehöre tatsächlich nicht zu den GTinfizierten. Wer klärt mich auf? @ZeFlo oder @kingmoe ?


----------



## Quen (16. Juli 2016)

mauricer schrieb:


> Ok. Ich gehöre tatsächlich nicht zu den GTinfizierten. Wer klärt mich auf? @ZeFlo oder @kingmoe ?


Hat Stefan in seinem Link beschrieben, was so "Special" ist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kingmoe (16. Juli 2016)

Hier spielt beim Zaskar ja die persönliche Geschichte die Hauptrolle. Aber die matten Frost-Eloxierungen findet man auch nicht so leicht.


----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2016)

Ok got it. Auch cool


----------



## zingel (16. Juli 2016)

ah sorry, dass du nicht draufgedrückt haben könntest, kam mir nicht in den Sinn. Ja special ist vor allem, dass es mein Traumbike war und immer bleiben wird. dann noch die ersten Systemlaufräder und erstmals schwarze Speichen, die schönste Judy ever, die mattgraue 8-fach XTR, Syncros mit Scharnier, Ringlé Spanner... Ach wie war ich verliebt ...


----------



## mauricer (16. Juli 2016)

Umso geiler, dass es dir genauso in die Hände fällt. Gratuliere. Hatte den Link aufm Handy nur nicht gesehen.

Die Speci-Story find ich aber noch etwas geiler, auch um mal zu erfahren, wie du bei der Restauration vorgehst (Rost lösen, nachbehandeln etc.).


----------



## pago79 (17. Juli 2016)

Seit ner gefühlten ewigkeit Funkstille auf diesem Kanal und dann so ein Feuerwerk.
Sehr sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (18. Juli 2016)

der erste Jahrgang der 88 Nadellager

*1992 Cannondale DeltaV900 *(klick)


----------



## zingel (20. Juli 2016)

und jetzt aus unserer Heimatstadt *...made in Willisau!*

*1966 Automat Professionel *(klick)
*











*





*























































*


----------



## zingel (12. September 2016)

nanu!?


----------



## zingel (28. September 2016)

*huii!*
hab am Ironbike ein Weibchen gefunden!

Rennbericht:
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/races/2016-ironbike-race-einsiedeln-ch


----------



## IHateRain (29. September 2016)

Klasse


----------



## felixdelrio (29. September 2016)

Das letzte Foto wäre ein SUPER Kalenderbild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (29. September 2016)

Wie absolut spitzenmäßig ist das denn bitte?


----------



## black-panther (1. Oktober 2016)

Saugeil!


----------



## EWRB2 (1. Oktober 2016)

Oberendgeil!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MForrest (2. April 2017)

Huhu ist das wirklich schon das Ende?


----------



## zingel (7. November 2017)

nee, hab nur anderweitig viel zu tun.

ausserdem will photobucket nun plötzlich viel Kohle, damit die Bilder online bleiben.
die können mich mal und deshalb seh ich hier die Bilder nicht mehr ...seht ihr noch was?

deshalb pflege ich in Zukunft nur noch die Homepage und verlinke die.

aber erstmal muss ich noch ein paar Möbel bauen und die Dusche fertig mauern.


----------



## Fischland (8. November 2017)

zingel schrieb:


> ...seht ihr noch was?


...nee sind leider weg.


----------



## kingmoe (8. November 2017)

zingel schrieb:


> aber erstmal muss ich noch ein paar Möbel bauen und die Dusche fertig mauern.



Dann mal gutes Gelingen. Danach würde ich mich freuen, wenn der Faden trotzdem weitergeführt wird!

Ich bin aber auch so beschäftigt...   ;-)


----------



## mauricer (8. November 2017)

@kingmoe Kommt der neue Hobbyraum unters Dach Martin?


----------



## kingmoe (8. November 2017)

mauricer schrieb:


> @kingmoe Kommt der neue Hobbyraum unters Dach Martin?


Schön wär´s. Da zieht die Kleine ein.
So, genug off topic, sorry!


----------



## MForrest (8. November 2017)

Super, dass du dir wieder Zeit nimmst, ansonsten gutes gelingen. Bin im Moment auch immer wieder am "altersgerechten" Umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (27. März 2018)

das war ein nettes Weekend!
wir mischten die Rennradgemeinde am www.concoursvelo.ch etwas auf. und tranken dabei Bier und Espresso von www.kaffeekranz.ch

viele Fotos unter www.oldschoolracing.ch


----------



## zingel (12. August 2018)

Dildoparade im Candyshop


----------



## zingel (27. Januar 2019)

*MoinMoin!*

In letzter Zeit habe ich bei uns im Hintergrund das *Archiv* ausgebaut.
Es wird bereits rege genutzt 

oldschoolracing.ch ist seit heute übrigens auf instagram. Für spontane Schnappschüsse und andere Unwichtigkeiten.


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2019)

zingel schrieb:


> *MoinMoin!*
> 
> In letzter Zeit habe ich bei uns im Hintergrund das *Archiv* ausgebaut.
> Es wird bereits rege genutzt
> ...



1. abonnent! ;-)


----------



## zingel (8. Mai 2019)

es wurde wieder einmal eine Aktivität festgestellt!


----------



## Punkrocker (9. Mai 2019)

Klasse Bericht! Supergeil zu lesen. Und auch starke Bilder. 

Schön, Euch in Riva gesehen zu haben!


----------



## zingel (10. Mai 2019)

danke!
freut mich! 

ja war ne coole Sache!


----------



## piazza (11. Mai 2019)

Haha, dem Typen auf dem vorletzten Foto, der Dir nachschaut, hast auch ne Freude gemacht. Man sieht direkt, wie es ihm das Grinsen und die Begeisterung/Bewunderung ins Gesicht drückt.

Klasse Bericht und super Fotos!


----------



## zingel (25. August 2019)

ein Stück Sweizer MTB-Geschichte ist aufgetaucht!

1984 MTB-Cycletech made by Ferraroli
die Nummer 50 aus der ersten 50er Serie.

weitere Infos: https://www.oldschoolracing.ch/mountainbike/1984-mtb-cycletech-ferraroli/















und auch noch ein Stück Rennradgeschichte!

Ivan Gottis Caad3 von 1997, als er den Giro gewann

weitere Infos: https://www.oldschoolracing.ch/road/1997-cannondale-saeco-team/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (31. Januar 2021)

das jüngste Yeti ist ready to rock!


----------



## gaggo (31. Januar 2021)

Könntest du gerne eintauschen gegen schwarze der letzten Serie Stefan.......

Beste Grüße

Didi


----------



## oppaunke (31. Januar 2021)

Juhuu!
Es tut sich was bei den Eidgenossen!
Freude macht sich breit!

Kurbeltechnisch ist aber noch ne Menge Luft nach oben...☝️
gruss,
Oppa


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2021)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Kurbeltechnisch ist aber noch ne Menge Luft nach oben...☝️
> gruss,
> Oppa


Rahmentechnisch auch ☝️
Das Pro FRO war ja im 95 die Einsteigsgurke schlechthin, da passt die XT perfekt.
Das hippe CNC Gedöns kann gerne an die ebenfalls Rissanfälligen Easton Geröhre selben Jahrgangs geschraubt werden.



gaggo schrieb:


> Könntest du gerne eintauschen gegen schwarze der letzten Serie Stefan.......
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Didi


Besten Dank! aber die hab ich leider auch nicht


----------



## oppaunke (1. Februar 2021)

zingel schrieb:


> Rahmentechnisch auch ☝️
> Das Pro FRO war ja im 95 die Einsteigsgurke schlechthin, da passt die XT perfekt.
> Das hippe CNC Gedöns kann gerne an die ebenfalls Rissanfälligen Easton Geröhre selben Jahrgangs geschraubt werden.



wenn du nach dem Prinzip gehst, müssten Naben und Steuersatz aber auch YST und XT sein...
Also optisch geht die Kurbel gar nicht.
Ich bleib dabei!☝️
das kann willisau besser!😎
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2021)

King bietet Mehrwert! das sind gut investierte Taler 

ich werd sie wohl nicht wechseln, da sie mir schon immer gefallen hat, aber interessehalber; was wäre denn dein Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (1. Februar 2021)

Nichts bestimmtes,
hätte eine türkise CNC erwartet und war innerlich etwas bestürzt eine schnöde Großserienkurbel zu sehen.
Sowas find ich super  :




ich weiß, ambitioniert.aber schon schön...
Vielleicht haste ja noch was in der Schublade...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## mauricer (1. Februar 2021)

CNC in Willisau und Shitstorm in Höxter. Es war schon immer der unterhaltsamste Fred im Forum.


----------



## zingel (1. Februar 2021)

So eine Grafton hab ich leider geschrottet -> mag ich nicht
kooka hab ich einige geschrottete gesehen
Revos wären top, aber gefallen mir vor allem in Verbindung mit dem Vorbau und da ist mir der Atac lieber
Tune sind mir zu weich
Race Face irgendwie unpassend
eine AiAiAi Carrambaaaa! würd ich in türkis wohl mal probieren, aber hab keine.

ansich alles zu teuer und schlechter als die XT.
ausserdem mag ich zuverlässige Grosserienteile! 
der Rahmen ist in Dart ja genug selten. Den muss man nicht noch pimpen.
ach und die XTR ist für den badass Rahmen zu blingbling


----------



## noka78 (2. Februar 2021)

Wie wäre es mit einer schlanken schwarzen CQP ? Oder noch passender die Stahlversion? Obwohl du hast ja auch Alu-Vorbau,-Lenker und -Stütze verbaut, somit wäre auch die AluCQP berechtigt !? Funktional spricht nix gegen Grossserie XT, aber Yeti an sich war damals nie funktional


----------



## zingel (3. Februar 2021)

noka78 schrieb:


> Yeti an sich war damals nie funktional


haha! wie wahr!
allerdings ist die Geometrie ziemlich geil!

CQP und Cook hatte ich ja ganz vergessen! 
Schön sind sie ja, aber die geb ich auch immer gleich weiter, wenn sich mal eine auf Willisau verirrt.


----------



## Huelse (3. Februar 2021)

Bei dem Rahmendekor und Baujahr gehört eine Cook E-Crank ran.


----------



## zingel (3. Februar 2021)

Huelse schrieb:


> Bei dem Rahmendekor und Baujahr gehört eine Cook E-Crank ran.


ach herje!


----------



## wtb_rider (3. Februar 2021)

unabhängig von dem ganzen Kubel hin und her, wundere ich mich son bissl über die Daseinsberechtigung des Drahtesels in dem Willisauer Stall.
Bis auf die Lackage in Verbindung zum Rahmen ist das so ein "nichts sagendes" Radl
Alles in allem natürlich ganz geil (vor allem mag ich den Team Atac) aber so in Gänze isses jetzt nicht direkt ein Zugewinn...oder Irre ich mich da jetzt gewaltig?

Btw.
Atac und Judy haben nicht ganz den richtigen Farbton oder? 

Ansonsten finde ich es sehr schön von dir/ euch zu hören.
Gruss Kay


----------



## zingel (3. Februar 2021)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> unabhängig von dem ganzen Kubel hin und her, wundere ich mich son bissl über die Daseinsberechtigung des Drahtesels in dem Willisauer Stall.
> Bis auf die Lackage in Verbindung zum Rahmen ist das so ein "nichts sagendes" Radl
> Alles in allem natürlich ganz geil (vor allem mag ich den Team Atac) aber so in Gänze isses jetzt nicht direkt ein Zugewinn...oder Irre ich mich da jetzt gewaltig?


ja, in die Collection der "Meilensteine" kann man es nicht einreihen. 
aber in die Reihe meiner persönlichen Ikonen. Zu der Zeit begann bei mir das Feuer zu brennen und Sari Joergensen hatte genau so eins. Zudem rundet es unsere Yeti-Reihe nach oben hin ab und war mit der verschäften Dart Lackierung und dem saucoolen Team doch eine Art Marketing-Meilenstein.




wtb_rider schrieb:


> Btw.
> Atac und Judy haben nicht ganz den richtigen Farbton oder?


doch, der Farbton stimmt, aber der Glanzgrad ist noch etwas unterschiedlich. Das dürfte sich dann aber noch ändern.


----------



## zingel (17. Februar 2021)

letzten Herbst bekam ich übrigens einen Anruf bezüglich einer Rettungsaktion eines verwahrlosten Exemplares aus der Gattung der schnäbeligen Gefieder.

Es sei dort seit zwei Jahren angekettet und wenn ich es nicht abholen würde, käme es mit den anderen auf den Schrott. Er sei dank unserer Homepage darauf gekommen, dass dieses bereits etwas ältere Geröhr durchaus erhaltenswert sein könnte.



also ging ich mal vorbei...

























und hab mich ihm gleich angenommen.






ein schönes Avion, das bisher ein ganz schlimmes Leben hatte. Es schien, dass es nur rumstand. Keine Gebrauchsspuren, die auf Gelände hindeuten würden. Das muss geändert werden!
Auch die Originalen, ziemlich knusprigen Reifen waren noch drauf.



so gab es erstmal ein warmes Schaumbad






das klemmende Schaftgewinde wurde nachgeschnitten







alles gut gefettet






alles gewachst und aufpoliert






und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (17. Februar 2021)

eine Woche nach Ankunft, stand es bereits auf dem höchsten Punkt im Reservat.


----------



## Horst Link (17. Februar 2021)

Schönes Radl. Ist das ein T-Bone? Habe ich so noch nicht gesehen


----------



## zingel (17. Februar 2021)

ja, das dürfte ein T-Bone sein


----------



## noka78 (17. Februar 2021)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen diese gefiederten Freunde und ne tolle Rettungsaktion


----------



## Lorenzini (17. Februar 2021)

Tolle Aktion.
Ich wäre aber auch gerne Retter gewesen.


----------



## zingel (22. Februar 2021)

Ein Jubiläums-Adroit auf der Durchreise...


----------



## synlos (22. Februar 2021)

Ich nehme lieber den Rahmen.


----------



## MForrest (22. Februar 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber den Rahmen.


 .... den nördlich vom US-border


----------



## zingel (22. Februar 2021)

synlos schrieb:


> Ich nehme lieber den Rahmen.


ja, der bleibt 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2021)

Ein Yeti im letzten Schnee...


----------



## zingel (25. Februar 2021)

noch zwei bei sunshine ☀️


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2022)

bin jetzt mehr so unter die Möbelbauer... Holz und so'n Zeugs.

In unserem Domizil war ja früher ne Fahrradfabrik drin. Die waren ab dem frühern 20. Jahrhundert aktiv und da der Bahnhof gleich nebenan liegt, kamen die Teile vorwiegend in grossen Lieferkisten. Und da damals die Holzpreise sehr hoch waren, wurden die nicht weggeworfen, sondern auseinandergebaut und das Holz für Regale und Unterteilungen weitergebraucht.
Diese mussten nun rückgebaut werden...




und siehe da! es kamen Beschriftungen und Etiketten zum Vorschein.
Aus Biel stammt übrigens so ein Speichenhersteller.




mit Voranschreitendem Rückbau kamen immer mehr zum Vorschein




Wegwerfen ist irgendwie auch doof und ich baute einen Rahmen ringsum.




und etwas Öl später...




kann man jetzt an die Wand hängen.


----------



## zingel (5. Dezember 2022)

So ein angespraytes und leicht durchhängendes Schubladenmonster war da auch drin.
Vorwiegend wurden da Kleinteile wie Dynamos, Lager, Naben, Leuchten, etc aufbewahrt.





für das hab ich einen Rahmen mit Rollen geschweisst




Die Schmierereien mit Aceton entfernt






Die Schubladen revidiert





und ready fürs nächste Jahrhundert


----------



## mauricer (5. Dezember 2022)

Geil Stef.


----------



## cjbffm (5. Dezember 2022)

Das mit den Schubladen feiere ich! 

Würde man so etwas neu kaufen, wäre man nämlich einen Haufen Geld los, und solche Schubladen sind super-praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (5. Dezember 2022)

So alte Schubladenmonster hat man in der Schweiz scheinbar öfter. Der User @ErwinLandau teilt sich sein Spielzimmer auch mit so einer alten Kiste: 





						Der offizielle C´dale Hooligan Thread
					

Die Nut wo der Ring drinsitzt sieht eigentlich ok aus. Deshalb würde ich das gern probieren. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das eine Normgrösse ist. Müsste sich eigentlich beschaffen lassen. Hat niemand die Abmasse? Dann würde ich mal bei meinem Schraubenhandel schauen.   Die Nut sieht immer okay...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

